# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  OMNIVOICE απόψεις

## africa_twin

Ανοίγω αυτή τη συζήτηση γιατί αναφέρθηκε σε υποforum του AdslGr η ύπαρξη του OMNIVOICE που με μια πρώτη ματιά δείχνει ενδιαφέρον δεδομένου ότι δίνει και γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς Ελλάδας (δωρεάν προς το παρόν) και χρεώσεις ανάλογες του I-Call. 
Όποιος έχει κάνει εγγραφή και έχει κάποια άποψη για τις υπηρεσίες, ποιότητα κλπ. καλό θα ήταν να μας ενημερώσει μια και το κλείσιμο του  I-Call το κάνει ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## gcf

Προς το παρόν το μόνο που μπορώ να πω έιναι ότι με την εγγραφή μου πίστωσαν 3€ και ότι σε ένα email ανταποκρίθηκαν άμεσα.

----------


## jap

Κι εγώ προς το παρόν μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό http://vm.omnivoice.eu/docs/appform1.pdf με έβαλε σε υποψίες. Amway σημαίνει μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες MLM (πυραμίδες) που η πώληση προϊόντων και η παροχή υπηρεσιών είναι προσχηματικές. Παρέχουν ή δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες, οι σώφρονες άνθρωποι μένουν μακριά από τέτοιες 'εταιρείες'.

----------


## sdikr

amway?????   :Evil:   :Lock:

----------


## tanz

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είναι κακό μία εταιρεία να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες της σε κάποια άλλη επιχείρηση... 
Καλό είναι λοιπόν να ξεκαθαριστεί αυτό το θέμα και να μην παραμένουν σκιές:

Η υπηρεσία OMNIVOICE παρέχεται από την εταιρεία ΟΜΝΙΝΕΤ, η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα στον χώρο της πληροφορικής και των τηλεπικοινωνιών από το 1992. Η ΟΜΝΙΝΕΤ δεν έχει απολύτως καμία μετοχική σχέση με άλλες επιχειρήσεις του εσωτερικού όσο και του εξωτερικού.

Η υπηρεσία OMNIVOICE voicemail παρέχεται σε κάποιες ομάδες συνεργατών της Amway για μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία, δεν υπάρχει εμπορική σχέση των δύο εταιρειών απευθείας και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συμμετέχει η ΟΜΝΙΝΕΤ σε συναλλαγές τύπου "πυραμίδας".

Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισαν τα σύννεφα πάνω από το OmniVoice και καλά θα κάνουν κάποιοι να σκέφτονται λίγο παραπάνω πριν βγάλουν γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε και όλες τις άλλες εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών επειδή παρέχουν υπηρεσίες και σε κακούργους κλπ κλπ; Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε ούτε καν να συγκρίνουμε τις δύο περιπτώσεις, αφού η Amway λειτουργεί νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα, όπως και η ΟΜΝΙΝΕΤ.

Σε άλλες κουβεντούλες διαβάζω πολλά για υπηρεσίες του εξωτερικού, με εξωφρενικά χαμηλές τιμές. Αναρωτήθηκε ποτέ κανείς, πώς είναι δυνατόν να "πουλάνε" κάτω του κόστους; Και γιατί υπάρχουν τόοοοσοι πολλοί "κλώνοι" από κάποιες από αυτές; Μήπως κάποιοι από αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μέσα για αυτούς τους "κλώνους" έχουν προσωπικό οικονομικό όφελος να "σπρώχνουν" ενδιαφερόμενους προς αυτούς;

Καλή σας ημέρα

----------


## jap

Αυτά που λες όμως δεν τα ξεκαθαρίζει η Omnivoice στο site της, ούτε κι εσύ μας λες πώς τα ξέρεις. Την όποια εξήγηση λοιπόν, τη λαμβάνω ως μη δοθείσα. Προσωπικά, ανέφερα ξεκάθαρα αυτό που πιστεύω, δηλαδή ότι η αναφορά της Amway σε έντυπα της Omnivoice με βάζει σε υποψίες, καθώς και την προσωπική μου γνώμη, ότι καλό είναι κανείς να μένει μακριά από τέτοιες εταιρείες. Και αν κάποιος δεν το κατάλαβε, αναφέρομαι στην Amway, όχι την Omnivoice, την οποία και δεν γνωρίζω. 



Off Topic


		Όσο για την Amway, το ότι λειτουργεί νόμιμα δεν το αμφισβητώ, το αν είναι οι πρακτικές της ηθικές και αν εγκλωβίζουν αδαείς πουλώντας τους ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις και αν κάνει γενικά κάτι μεμπτό ή είναι ένας παράδεισος για τους 'επιβάτες' της, δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος. Προσωπικά έχω άποψη από δική μου εμπειρία με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία στην Αμερική, και δεν ωφελεί να προσπαθήσει να με μεταπείσει κανείς.

----------


## trd64

> Αυτά που λες όμως δεν τα ξεκαθαρίζει η Omnivoice στο site της, ούτε κι εσύ μας λες πώς τα ξέρεις. Την όποια εξήγηση λοιπόν, τη λαμβάνω ως μη δοθείσα. Προσωπικά, ανέφερα ξεκάθαρα αυτό που πιστεύω, δηλαδή ότι η αναφορά της Amway σε έντυπα της Omnivoice με βάζει σε υποψίες, καθώς και την προσωπική μου γνώμη, ότι καλό είναι κανείς να μένει μακριά από τέτοιες εταιρείες. Και αν κάποιος δεν το κατάλαβε, αναφέρομαι στην Amway, όχι την Omnivoice, την οποία και δεν γνωρίζω. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όσο για την Amway, το ότι λειτουργεί νόμιμα δεν το αμφισβητώ, το αν είναι οι πρακτικές της ηθικές και αν εγκλωβίζουν αδαείς πουλώντας τους ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις και αν κάνει γενικά κάτι μεμπτό ή είναι ένας παράδεισος για τους 'επιβάτες' της, δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος. Προσωπικά έχω άποψη από δική μου εμπειρία με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία στην Αμερική, και δεν ωφελεί να προσπαθήσει να με μεταπείσει κανείς.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με αυτά που λες, αλλά από την άλλη έχω πληρώσει κάτι εταιρείες φαντάσματα του εξωτερικού ενώ αυτή η εταιρεία πήρε άδεια και ελέγχετε από την ΕΕΤΤ.

Πιο πρακτικά πράγματα τώρα. Μου έδωσαν κωδικούς, voip αριθμό και αριθμό για εισερχόμενα.

Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να το κάνω να συνδεθεί στο PAP2. Ή θα λέει ότι είναι offline ή ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί.

Κάποια ιδέα για τα settings?

----------


## tanz

Στις ρυθμίσεις του συγκεκριμένου λογαριασμού μπορείς να ενεργοποιείσεις το ΝΑΤ:
Η διαδρομή για να φτάσεις εκεί είναι:
Οριζόντιο μενού: ΙΡ τηλεφωνία
στο κάθετο μενού που εμφανίζεται: Στοιχεία/ενεργοπ. υπηρεσίας
Θα σου εμφανιστεί μία λίστα με λογαριασμούς που έχεις ενεργοποιήσει (δηλ. τα 6ψήφια νούμερα), εκεί κάνεις κλικ είτε τον αριθμό είτε στην τελευταία στήλη στους codec. Και στις δύο καρτέλες υπάρχει η ρύθμιση για το ΝΑΤ.

Προτιμότερο πάντα είναι να ενεργοποιούμε όμως το STUN, εφόσον έχει αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση ο εξοπλισμός. Για έλεγξε μήπως θέλει αναβάθμιση το firmware του PAP2 για να υποστηρίζει STUN. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ρύθμιση του ΝΑΤ.

Είτε με την μία ρύθμιση είτε με την άλλη θα πρέπει να σου δουλέψει.

----------


## trd64

Και όμως δεν δουλεύει. 
Δοκίμασα διαφορετικά stun αλλά τίποτα.

Το αριθμό για να με καλούν (αν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ) πως τον χρησιμοποιώ.

Στο evoice είναι το user ID, εδώ δεν έχω βρει πως γίνεται.

EDIT2. Σε ευχαριστώ. Με την ενεργοποίηση του NAT δούλεψε. Βέβαια μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι providers που χρησιμοποιώ δουλεύουν ακόμα και χωρίς stun.

Και οι εισερχόμενες είναι εντάξει, αλλά δεν στέλνει τον αριθμό στο τηλέφωνο που καλώ, ενώ δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει την απόκρυψη κλήσης. 

EDIT2. Περίεργο, στα κινητά στέλνει και τον αριθμό.

----------


## kmpatra

> EDIT2. Περίεργο, στα κινητά στέλνει και τον αριθμό.


Έχει αναγνώριση προς όλα τα κινητά της Ελλάδας...υπάρχει σχετική ανακοίνωση στο site της omnivoice...αναμένεται επίσης απάντηση από ΕΕΤΤ προς omnivoice σχετικά με τη φορητότητα αριθμών από π.χ. i-call σε omnivoice...

----------


## trd64

> Έχει αναγνώριση προς όλα τα κινητά της Ελλάδας...υπάρχει σχετική ανακοίνωση στο site της omnivoice...αναμένεται επίσης απάντηση από ΕΕΤΤ προς omnivoice σχετικά με τη φορητότητα αριθμών από π.χ. i-call σε omnivoice...


Ναι το είδα αργότερα από το post.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ακριβός το ίδιο μου κάνει το voipdiscount  :Thinking:  

Η ποιότητα κλήσης δεν συγκρίνεται με του evoice (έχει πολύ καλύτερη) και επίσης δεν έχει δυνατότητα κλήσης σε τριψήφιους, τετραψήφιους αριθμούς (το evoice έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα). Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα το βελτιώσουν και αυτό.

Τώρα η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσω το NAT στην σελίδα τους  :Thinking:   (Όλοι οι άλλοι providers δουλεύουν κανονικά)

----------


## nongrata

Δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά με ενδιαφέρει το δωρεάν νούμερο που δίνει για τις εισερχόμενες και κάποια στιγμή θα κάνω εγγραφή. Θεωρώ τις χρεώσεις λογικές και συνεπώς κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι μαιμού εταιρία.

----------


## tanz

> Τώρα η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσω το NAT στην σελίδα τους   (Όλοι οι άλλοι providers δουλεύουν κανονικά)


Μήπως οι άλλοι έχουν το ΝΑΤ εξ ορισμού ενεργοποιημένο και δεν σου δίνουν την δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης / απενεργοποίησης;

----------


## kmpatra

Εχει νέα η σελίδα για τη φορητότητα αριθμών,καθώς και για την αριθμοδότηση σε αρκετές περιοχές:


*Spoiler:*




			# 23/10/08 13:20
OmniVoice φορητότητα

Σε περίπου 10 - 15 ημέρες (αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα) θα ενεργοποιηθεί και η δυνατότητα φορητότητας αριθμών. Λεπτομέρειες θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα
# 23/10/08 12:56
ΟmniVoice αριθμοί

Εγκρίθηκαν οι αριθμοί μας και σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθούν:

    * Αθήνα: 212213xxxx
    * Θεσ/νίκη: 231213xxxx
    * Koζάνη: 2461234xxx
    * Λασίθι: 2841234xxx

Όσοι έχουν λάβει προσωρινούς αριθμούς θα ενημερωθούν για την αλλαγή και τον καινούριο τους αριθμό.

Αν υπάρχουν συνδρομητές από άλλες περιοχές, μπορούν να μας ζητήσουν την ενεργοποίηση αριθμών στην περιοχή τους.

Η επόμενη περιοχή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί θα είναι τα Ιωάννινα

----------


## aladop

Mε την εγγραφή και σε ελάχιστα λεπτά πήρα αριθμό και άρχισα να τηλεφωνώ.  Η ποιότητα με το draytek vigor είναι πολύ καλή.
Το θεμα είναι η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας.  Το εάν έχει σχέση με την Amway δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. 
Νομίζω ότι εκεί πρέπει να σταθούμε.  Η υλοποίηση των στόχων της εταιρείας πχ γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί, φορητότητα, θα δείξει πολλά.
Εγώ προς το παρόν δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## panoc

ερωτηση :
η υπηρεσια λειτουργει κανονικα, χρησιμοποιω το ιδιο dial plan που ειχα και στο i-call το οποιο ειναι
(1xx.<:@gw0>|00x.|[27]xxxxxxxxx|69xxxxxxxx|8018001000|80xxxxxxxx.<:@gw0>|<#9:><:@gw0>)
παραταυτα μετα τη πληκτρολογηση του αριθμου προς κληση δε γινεται τιποτα για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα.

τι μπορω να κανω γιάυτο?

το τηλεφωνο ειναι ενα ασυρματο siemens πανω σε spa-3102.

----------


## kal1

Ρε παιδια,μια ερωτηση;
μενω Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη (μισο χρονο εδω,μισο εκει)
Εχω εναν αριθμο Αθηνας.Θα βαλω και την διευθυνση της θεσσαλονξκης και θα παρω και εναν αριθμο 231...

Πως και απο που ομωσ θα αλλαζω τον κυριο αριθμο μου που θα ειναι αυτος που θα φαινεται και στην αναγνωριση των καλουμενων;
Αν θυμαστε το i-call ειχε την επιλογη του κυριου αριθμου,οποτε οταν ειμουν Αθηνα εβαζα τον 211....., και οταν ημουν Σαλονικα τ0  231......
Εγω δεν βλεπω καμια τετοια επιλογη.
Εσεις;;; (οποιοσ ξερει ας με βοηθησει)

----------


## trd64

Κάποιος με working PAP2 setup?  :Smile: 

Μίλησα με την εταιρεία και η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθησαν πολύ αλλά λύση δεν βρήκαμε.

Εγώ αυτό που συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι το evoice λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για πολύ γνωστά ΑΤΑ'ς (όπως το PAP2)

Δυστυχώς δεν θα χαρώ το νέο αριθμό από ότι φαίνεται θα μείνω με το evoice για τα εισερχόμενα. Πάντος άλλο χρόνο δεν χάνω με αυτό. Ενώ δούλευε ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Η λογική μου λέει οτι κάτι έχουν αλλάξει στην δική τους πλευρά.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Κάποιος με working PAP2 setup? 
> 
> Μίλησα με την εταιρεία και η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθησαν πολύ αλλά λύση δεν βρήκαμε.
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι το evoice λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> Νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για πολύ γνωστά ΑΤΑ'ς (όπως το PAP2)
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν θα χαρώ το νέο αριθμό από ότι φαίνεται θα μείνω με το evoice για τα εισερχόμενα. Πάντος άλλο χρόνο δεν χάνω με αυτό. Ενώ δούλευε ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Η λογική μου λέει οτι κάτι έχουν αλλάξει στην δική τους πλευρά.


 Η omnivoice θελει στην καρτελα LINE το Use DNS SRV: yes, σε αντιθεση με το e-voice που το θελει no!
Για κοιτα μηπως ειναι εκει το προβλημα σου!

........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τα εισερχόμενα είναι ότι όταν κάνω register το PAP δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα τα εισερχόμενα δεν λειτουργούν.
> 
> Έχει κάποιος αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με PAP2?
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε άλλους μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει το setup που έχει σε PAP2?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ,βλεποντας τα μηνυματα σου,αν καταλαβα καλα,μετα απο καποια ωρα δεν εχεις εισερχομενες, ενω κανει εγγραφη!
Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε δεν ξερει ο ρουτερ σου που να στειλει το πακετο κατα την εισερχομενη κινηση λιγο μετα την εγγραφη του PAP2!(σαν να μην θυμαται την πορτα)
ΟΠΟΤΕ:
1)*Καρτέλα Line:*
NAT Mapping Enable: yes
NAT Keep Alive Enable: yes
Register: yes
Register Expires: 360
Use DNS SRV: yes
Proxy Fallback Intvl: 390
2)*Kαρτελα sip* :
NAT Keep Alive Intvl:15 (αν το λεω σωστα,γιατι δεν εχω μπροστα μου καμια συσκευη αυτη την στιγμη)
3)*Στον λογαριασμο σου στο site της omnivoice :*
nat:ενεργο!

Ευχομαι να σε βοηθησα!

----------


## kal1

> Η omnivoice θελει στην καρτελα LINE το Use DNS SRV: yes, σε αντιθεση με το e-voice που το θελει no!
> Για κοιτα μηπως ειναι εκει το προβλημα σου!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ,βλεποντας τα μηνυματα σου,αν καταλαβα καλα,μετα απο καποια ωρα δεν εχεις εισερχομενες, ενω κανει εγγραφη!
> Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε δεν ξερει ο ρουτερ σου που να στειλει το πακετο κατα την εισερχομενη κινηση λιγο μετα την εγγραφη του PAP2!(σαν να μην θυμαται την πορτα)
> ...



Pε γιατρε,απο εξω τα θυμασαι!!!
Μπραβο ρε μεγαλε!!!!


Καμια ιδεα για το δικο μου θεμα;;;
"Ρε παιδια,μια ερωτηση;
μενω Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη (μισο χρονο εδω,μισο εκει)
Εχω εναν αριθμο Αθηνας.Θα βαλω και την διευθυνση της θεσσαλονξκης και θα παρω και εναν αριθμο 231...

Πως και απο που ομωσ θα αλλαζω τον κυριο αριθμο μου που θα ειναι αυτος που θα φαινεται και στην αναγνωριση των καλουμενων;
Αν θυμαστε το i-call ειχε την επιλογη του κυριου αριθμου,οποτε οταν ειμουν Αθηνα εβαζα τον 211....., και οταν ημουν Σαλονικα τ0 231......
Εγω δεν βλεπω καμια τετοια επιλογη.
Εσεις;;; (οποιοσ ξερει ας με βοηθησει)"

----------


## mahjongg

Η υπηρεσία της Omnivoice είναι άψογη. Η ηχητική ποιότητα, με g729a, είναι εξαιρετική στις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Η ποιότητα είναι εφάμιλλη του ΟΤΕ, χωρές διακοπές ή latency.

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με την αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Υπάρχει κάποια ενεργοποίηση για την αναγνώριση των εισερχομένων κλήσεων στην καρτέλα της Omnivoice; 

Όλες οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εμφανίζονται χωρίς αναγνώριση. Με το i-call η ασύρματη συσκευή με το pap2 εμφάνιζε τους αριθμούς των εισερχόμενων χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Η υπηρεσία της Omnivoice είναι άψογη. Η ηχητική ποιότητα, με g729a, είναι εξαιρετική στις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Η ποιότητα είναι εφάμιλλη του ΟΤΕ, χωρές διακοπές ή latency.
> 
> Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με την αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Υπάρχει κάποια ενεργοποίηση για την αναγνώριση των εισερχομένων κλήσεων στην καρτέλα της Omnivoice; 
> 
> Όλες οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εμφανίζονται χωρίς αναγνώριση. Με το i-call η ασύρματη συσκευή με το pap2 εμφάνιζε τους αριθμούς των εισερχόμενων χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


Καταρχην κοιτα αν το pap2  στην καρτελα info και στο Line 1 Status σου δινει αναγνωριση του αριθμου που σε πηρε!
Μετα κοιτα αν ειναι σωστες οι ρυθμισεις στην καρτελα user,στο πεδιο Supplementary Service Settings
Επισης στην καρτελα regional ,στο πεδιο Miscellaneous (νομιζω ετσι  η  καπως ετσι-ειμαι μακρυα απο τις συσκευες τωρα-) κατω-κατω στο τελος αν εχεις Caller ID Method:Etsi FSK,στο FXS Port Impedance:250+750.....,Detect ABCD:yes,Playback ABCD: yes

ΚΟΙΤΑ αυτα,και τα ξαναλεμε!

........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Pε γιατρε,απο εξω τα θυμασαι!!!
> Μπραβο ρε μεγαλε!!!!
> 
> 
> Καμια ιδεα για το δικο μου θεμα;;;
> "Ρε παιδια,μια ερωτηση;
> μενω Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη (μισο χρονο εδω,μισο εκει)
> Εχω εναν αριθμο Αθηνας.Θα βαλω και την διευθυνση της θεσσαλονξκης και θα παρω και εναν αριθμο 231...
> 
> ...


kal1 για το θεμα σου,μιλα με την εταιρεια!
ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα δικων σου ρυθμισεων  η  παραμετρωποιησεων!

 :Offtopic: 
Εχω δυνατο μνημονικο!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mahjongg

Η αναγνώριση της i-call δούλευε με τα default settings του pap2 (bellcore & bell 202). Έτσι, δοκίμασα τα παραπάνω settings (ETSI FSK & v2.3) αλλά και πάλι οι εισερχόμενες δεν εμφανίζονται.

Να σημειώσω ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της κλήσης, στο Line Status, η αναγνώριση λειτουργεί και εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της εισερχόμενης κλήσης. Επισυνάπτω screenshot της καρτέλας ρυθμίσεων του pap2. Αν δεν είναι εύκολη η λύση του προβλήματος, θα επικοινωνήσω με το tech support.

----------


## trd64

> Η omnivoice θελει στην καρτελα LINE το Use DNS SRV: yes, σε αντιθεση με το e-voice που το θελει no!
> Για κοιτα μηπως ειναι εκει το προβλημα σου!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ,βλεποντας τα μηνυματα σου,αν καταλαβα καλα,μετα απο καποια ωρα δεν εχεις εισερχομενες, ενω κανει εγγραφη!
> Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε δεν ξερει ο ρουτερ σου που να στειλει το πακετο κατα την εισερχομενη κινηση λιγο μετα την εγγραφη του PAP2!(σαν να μην θυμαται την πορτα)
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, άσχετα αν δεν λύθηκε το προβλήματά 
Μετά από δεύτερα τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την omnivoice (με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα τηλέφωνο - siper service) και διεξοδική εξέταση του προβλήματος δεν έχω λύση ακόμα.

Συγκεκριμένα δοκίμασα και με άλλο ΑΤΑ ένα AG168V της ATCOM και είχα πάλι το ίδιο θέμα. Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι με το PAP.
Άρα πάμε στο router (usr 9108) 
1. Στο virtual servers έδωσα 6050-6051, 53, 69, 1000-2000 UDP στην IP του PAP
2. Στο IP filtering έδωσα άδεια σε όλους που θέλουν να πάνε στην IP του router να το κάνουν χωρίς περιορισμούς.

Τζίφος  :Smile: 

Δοκίμασα και με usr 9105 & jetspeed τα ίδια.

Τι στο καλό, κάνει χρήση καμίας περίεργης πόρτας στα εισερχόμενα? Δεν δικαιολογείται διαφορετικά ότι το evoice δουλεύει...

Άρα ή ερώτηση διαφοροποιείται :
Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάποιο ΑΤΑ πίσω από NAT και να δουλεύουν τα εισερχόμενα? (θα προτιμηθούν αυτοί με usr 9108  :Smile:  )

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ' των προτέρων.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Η αναγνώριση της i-call δούλευε με τα default settings του pap2 (bellcore & bell 202). Έτσι, δοκίμασα τα παραπάνω settings (ETSI FSK & v2.3) αλλά και πάλι οι εισερχόμενες δεν εμφανίζονται.
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της κλήσης, στο Line Status, η αναγνώριση λειτουργεί και εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της εισερχόμενης κλήσης. Επισυνάπτω screenshot της καρτέλας ρυθμίσεων του pap2. Αν δεν είναι εύκολη η λύση του προβλήματος, θα επικοινωνήσω με το tech support.


Για βαλε μια αλλη συσκευη με αναγνωριση κλησης πανω στο pap2 και δοκιμασε κληση απο σταθερο και απο κινηττο και πεσμας!

........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, άσχετα αν δεν λύθηκε το προβλήματά 
> Μετά από δεύτερα τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την omnivoice (με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα τηλέφωνο - siper service) και διεξοδική εξέταση του προβλήματος δεν έχω λύση ακόμα.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα δοκίμασα και με άλλο ΑΤΑ ένα AG168V της ATCOM και είχα πάλι το ίδιο θέμα. Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι με το PAP.
> Άρα πάμε στο router (usr 9108) 
> 1. Στο virtual servers έδωσα 6050-6051, 53, 69, 1000-2000 UDP στην IP του PAP
> 2. Στο IP filtering έδωσα άδεια σε όλους που θέλουν να πάνε στην IP του router να το κάνουν χωρίς περιορισμούς.
> 
> Τζίφος 
> ...


Μαλλον θελεις να πεις 5060-5061!
Ανοιξε και τις 3478-3479 και δοκιμασε!
Αν τυχον εχεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ,απενεργοποιησε την αυξημενη προστασια!

----------


## trd64

> Μαλλον θελεις να πεις 5060-5061!
> Ανοιξε και τις 3478-3479 και δοκιμασε!
> Αν τυχον εχεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ,απενεργοποιησε την αυξημενη προστασια!


Ναι 5060-5061 ήθελα να πω.
Λοιπών άνοιξα και τις πόρτες που είπες και δυστυχώς δεν έγινε τίποτα.
Δεν μπορεί κάτι έχουν αλλάξει στην omnivoice. Αφού δούλευε και σταμάτησε να δουλεύει χωρίς να έχω κάνει την παραμικρή αλλαγή.
Τέλος πάντων θα δω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω.

Σε ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 

EDIT: Κάποιος που να το έχει και να δουλεύει σε HOL shared?

----------


## panoc

trd64 πηγαινε στο στο Line1 -> Proxy and Registration -> Register Expires (αυτο ειναι απο 3102, λογικα το ιδιο πρεπει να ειναι και σε εσενα) και αλλαξε τη τιμη σε 240.

----------


## mahjongg

> Για βαλε μια αλλη συσκευη με αναγνωριση κλησης πανω στο pap2 και δοκιμασε κληση απο σταθερο και απο κινηττο και πεσμας!


Ευχαριστώ για τις έξτρα πληροφορίες, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Δυστυχώς, ούτε και η δεύτερη ασύρματη συσκευή δείχνει τον αριθμό εισέρχομενης κλήσης. Αν το pap2t εμφανίζει στο Line Status τον αριθμό, τότε τις πταίει; Μήπως δεν είναι ούτε το Etsi FSK ή Bellcore; 

Για την ιστορία του προβλήματος, το default configuration του pap2t (bellcore) με τα ίδια ασύρματα τηλέφωνα δεν αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα με evoice και i-call.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Ευχαριστώ για τις έξτρα πληροφορίες, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Δυστυχώς, ούτε και η δεύτερη ασύρματη συσκευή δείχνει τον αριθμό εισέρχομενης κλήσης. Αν το pap2t εμφανίζει στο Line Status τον αριθμό, τότε τις πταίει; Μήπως δεν είναι ούτε το Etsi FSK ή Bellcore; 
> 
> Για την ιστορία του προβλήματος, το default configuration του pap2t (bellcore) με τα ίδια ασύρματα τηλέφωνα δεν αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα με evoice και i-call.


Επειδη δουλευω αρκετα PAP2 και αλλους ΑΤΑ της Linksys με omnivoice και με e-voice και ολα λειτουργουν αψογα,πιστευω οτι κατι στις ρυθμισεις  της συσκευης σου ειναι λαθος!
Οποτε πρωτεινω ολικο reset σε default ρυθμισεις και ξαναπερασμα απο την αρχη!
Δεν ειναι τιποτα το δυσκολο!Σε 5 λεπτα θαναι ετοιμο!
Βαλε τις ρυθμισεις που σου εδωσα στα παραπανω post και πιστευω θα λειτουργησει κανονικα!
Επισης απενεργοποιησε και την υψηλη προστασια της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ!(ποτε δεν ξερεις....)
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## trd64

nontasaggelis  Ευχαριστώ.

Δεν έχει δουλέψει τίποτα.  Έβαλα την IP του PAP στο stun του router και πάλι δεν έγινε τίποτα.
Μιλάμε έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα με αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

Κάποιος με HOL και εισερχόμενα παρακαλώ???  :Smile:

----------


## mahjongg

> Οποτε πρωτεινω ολικο reset σε default ρυθμισεις και ξαναπερασμα απο την αρχη!
> Δεν ειναι τιποτα το δυσκολο!Σε 5 λεπτα θαναι ετοιμο!
> ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!


nontasaggelis,
Είχες απόλυτο δίκιο! Τελικά, το pap2t δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όπως πρότεινες, μετά το reset, η αναγνώριση κλήσεων λειτουργεί άψογα (με default bellcore & bell). 

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!  :Smile:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> nontasaggelis,
> Είχες απόλυτο δίκιο! Τελικά, το pap2t δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όπως πρότεινες, μετά το reset, η αναγνώριση κλήσεων λειτουργεί άψογα (με default bellcore & bell). 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


ΣΥΝΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Χαιρομαι που σε βοηθησα!
Καλα τηλεφωνα!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kal1

ΠΡΟΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ nontasaggelis:
Γιατρε με εσωσες με τις παραπανω οδηγιες σου!

Τωρα ξερω γιατι μερικες φορες δεν δεχομουνα εισερχομενες,ενω ημουν συνδεμενος.Μου λεγαν οι καλουντες οτι επεφτε η γραμμη και ξανα και ξανα καλουσαν μεχρι να χτυπησει!
Τωρα λυθηκε αυτο!
Επισης ποτε δεν ειχα προσεξει αυτην την μικρη διαφορα με το Use DNS SRV στο e-voice!Προσπαθουσα και εγω να βαλω τους 2 λογαριασμους omni + e-voice στο ιδιο pap2,αλλα ποτε δεν γινοταν να δουλευει το e-voice!
Tωρα ειναι ολα οκ!Μια συσκευη,2 λογαριασμοι!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ! :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
Θα μπορουσες οταν δεν εχεις δουλεια,ουτε εφημερια,να εργεζεσαι στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη! :Wink:  :Wink: Θα βοηθουσες πολυ κοσμο!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## trd64

Τελικά βρήκα το πρόβλημα αλλά όχι την λύση...

Μερικές διαπιστώσεις...
1. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνδεδεμένο τον λογαριασμό σε δύο ΑΤΑ (ένα Ελλάδα & ένα Εξωτερικό). Δεν γίνεται connect.

2. Αν η IP που κάνει register δεν είναι από Ελλάδα, μετά από μερικά λεπτά κάνει disconnect.

Τον λογαριασμό τον έχω συνδεδεμένω σε ένα PBX που δίνει netherland IP... και διστυχός δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό. 

Πέρασα την πραγματική μου IP στο sip πακέτο αλλά δεν έκανε κάτι. 

Δυστυχός το πρόβλημα είναι πιο περίπλοκο από όσω νόμιζα στην αρχή.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## yianniscan

Σχετικά με την δεύτερη διαπίστωση, να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι είναι παντελώς λάθος, διότι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος γεωγραφικότητας της IP διεύθυνσης. Υπάρχουν χρήστες του PBXes από Νέα Υόρκη και Νυρεμβέργη, που λειτουργούν άψογα.

Το θέμα των concurent registrations έχει αναφερθεί στην εταιρία, και μου υποσχέθηκαν πως θα το εξετάσουν.

----------


## dfoust

> εμένα το micronet sp5601 ενώ εδώ και δύο βδομάδες λειτουργούσε κανονικά ξαφνικά χθες δεν μπορεί να κάνει register με τίποτα το ξανασετέρισα από την αρχή αλλά τίποτα στο softphone (express talk) λειτουργεί κανονικά τι μπορεί να φταίει?
> 
> Υ.Γ επίσης να αναφέρω ότι  σε άλλο provider που το δοκίμασα δουλεύει κανονικά.


εμένα το πρόβλημα παραμένει για τρίτη μέρα ότι και να δοκίμασα δεν είδα φως.

----------


## trd64

> εμένα το πρόβλημα παραμένει για τρίτη μέρα ότι και να δοκίμασα δεν είδα φως.


Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις  το Register Expires (έτσι τουλάχιστον είναι στο PAP). 

Τουλάχιστoν η δική μου λύσει εκεί πρέπει να είναι. Κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και επικοινωνώ με την omnivoice.

Αν δεν βρεις άκρη στο forum επικοινώνησε και εσύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρουν τι φταίει.

----------


## dfoust

> Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις  το Register Expires (έτσι τουλάχιστον είναι στο PAP). 
> 
> Τουλάχιστoν η δική μου λύσει εκεί πρέπει να είναι. Κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και επικοινωνώ με την omnivoice.
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις άκρη στο forum επικοινώνησε και εσύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρουν τι φταίει.


είναι αυτό που έδινε το icall πριν πεθάνει οι ρυθμίσεις του είναι απλές δεν έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο σε betamax  δουλεύει μια χαρά. στην σελίδα τους την ρύθμιση ΝΑΤ που πρέπει να είναι έχω δοκιμάσει και τις τρεις επιλογές.
το register expire tτο έχω 240.

----------


## chrismasgr

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο αριθμός για όλες τις εταιρείες; Εγώ που καλώ απο tellas μου λέει ότι ο αριθμός μου δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## dfoust

> Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις  το Register Expires (έτσι τουλάχιστον είναι στο PAP). 
> 
> Τουλάχιστoν η δική μου λύσει εκεί πρέπει να είναι. Κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και επικοινωνώ με την omnivoice.
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις άκρη στο forum επικοινώνησε και εσύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρουν τι φταίει.


σε μια επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους δεν κατάφεραν τιποτα κρίμα.

----------


## nefilim

> Ρε παιδια,μια ερωτηση;
> μενω Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη (μισο χρονο εδω,μισο εκει)
> Εχω εναν αριθμο Αθηνας.Θα βαλω και την διευθυνση της θεσσαλονξκης και θα παρω και εναν αριθμο 231...
> 
> Πως και απο που ομωσ θα αλλαζω τον κυριο αριθμο μου που θα ειναι αυτος που θα φαινεται και στην αναγνωριση των καλουμενων;
> Αν θυμαστε το i-call ειχε την επιλογη του κυριου αριθμου,οποτε οταν ειμουν Αθηνα εβαζα τον 211....., και οταν ημουν Σαλονικα τ0  231......
> Εγω δεν βλεπω καμια τετοια επιλογη.
> Εσεις;;; (οποιοσ ξερει ας με βοηθησει)


Είχα και εγώ περίπου το ίδιο πρόβλημα, έχω σε έναν εικονικό αριθμό -6ψήφιο- 2 γεωγραφικούς και ήθελα να μπορώ να αλλάζω κατά βούληση  ποιον γεωγραφικό θα είχα για εξερχόμενες.Λοιπόν έκανα κάτι αλχημείες, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω registration failures και συνέβη κάτι που δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί σε εταιρεία τηλ/ων : Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο (!!!!), τους εξηγώ τι θέλω να κάνω και μου είπαν ότι για *εξερχόμενες* κάθε εικονικός αριθμός έχει ένα γεωγραφικό αριθμό, οπότε μου έκαναν copy τον ένα γεωγραφικό αριθμό σε ένα δεύτερο εικονικό αριθμό στον υπάρχον λογαριασμό μου, και όλα ΟΚ!!!Επίσης από ποιότητα ήχου (είχα icall και έχω και evoice), έχω μείνει με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις μέχρι στιγμής!!!Από εμένα ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την άμεση εξυπηρέτηση και την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών ( κάτι που σπανίζει) :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## chrismasgr

Κανένας δεν ξέρει να μου πει μόνο από οτε μπορούμε να πάρουμε omnivoice τηλέφωνο ;Γιατί από HOL και tellaw λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## maxorfo

Πάντως από HOL evoice (213...) καλώ κανονικά. Αν εννοείς το DP της HOL, είναι περίεργο να μην καλεί, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο δικτυο με το evoice. Της HOL είναι VoIP ή POTS;

----------


## verbo

> Κανένας δεν ξέρει να μου πει μόνο από οτε μπορούμε να πάρουμε omnivoice τηλέφωνο ;Γιατί από HOL και tellaw λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει.


Εμένα πάντως με καλούν από ΟΤΕ και Forthnet κανονικά με πολύ καλή ποιότητα (έχω γεωγραφικό omnivoice). :Thinking:

----------


## con

> Πάντως από HOL evoice (213...) καλώ κανονικά. Αν εννοείς το DP της HOL, είναι περίεργο να μην καλεί, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο δικτυο με το evoice. Της HOL είναι VoIP ή POTS;


Της HOL είναι πλέον POTS.

----------


## cris28

Κάνω δοκιμή με κλήσεις με το κινητό και υπάρχει νέκρα, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ρυθμίσεις έχετε βάλει, όσοι τα καταφέρατε με τα codecs?
Ή είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα;

Μόλις πρόσεξα και κάτι ακόμα.
Κάνω μια κληση από κινητό στο voip νούμερο, απαντάω και όταν κλείνω, για κάποιον παράξενο λόγο με βγάζει ΅μη διαθέσιμο΅ από την omnivoice στο κινητό.
Επανεκκινώ το κινητό και όλα είναι εντάξει.
Τι κουφά είναι αυτά;

----------


## maxorfo

> Της HOL είναι πλέον POTS.


Ναι, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, για την οποία κάνει λόγο ο chrismasgr, τι είναι; Αν είναι λίγο παληότερη, σίγουρα είναι VoIP. POTS είναι αυτές που δίνει εδώ και λίγους μήνες και πάλι όχι σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας που καλύπτει.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εμενα οι γραμμες μου δουλευουν πολυ καλα!
Δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα προβλημα σε καμια μορφη εξερχομενης κλησης!(ειτε σταθερο,ειτε κινητο,ειτε διεθνη-ανεξαρτητα παροχου)
Γνωριζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με εισερχομενες απο TELLAS,WIND,COSMOTE,οπου ακομα δεν εχουν ενεργοποιησει τον τερματισμο κλησεων σε αριθμους προθεματος 212213......!
Εντωμεταξυ οι κλησεις απο τις παραπανω εταιρειες προς τους προσωρινους αριθμους omnivoice  211176.....τερματιζουν κανονικοτατα,πραγμα που υποδειλωνει οτι με τις σωστες ρυθμισεις του εξοπλισμου μας, η παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες της omnivoice ειναι αψογες!(εφαμιλες του e-voice και σαφως ανωτερες του i-call)
Tελειωνοντας να σας πω οτι σημερα ενημερωθηκα απο την εταιρεια omnivoice οτι εχω ενταχθει στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα φορητοτητας αριθμων i-call, και οτι οι αιτησεις μου για την φορητοτητα εχουν ηδη εγκριθει και αναμενεται ενεργοποιηση αυτων στις 30/12/2008!Επισης αφου πραγματοποιηθει η φορητοτητα των δικων μου αριθμων επιτυχως και γινουν οι απαραιτητες δοκιμες απο την εταιρεια με την δικη μου συμμετοχη,θα δρομολογηθουν και οι αιτησεις των υπολοιπων συνδρομητων!
Αντε, καλη μας αρχη!!!!

----------


## yianniscan

ΟΙ κλήσεις από Wind δρομολογούνται σωστά προς τους αριθμούς της OmniVoice.

----------


## thourios

Προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες να θέσω σε λειτουργία μία συσκευή τηλεφώνου Voip με ενσωματωμένo router πίσω από ένα Linksys WAG200G συγκεκριμένα το siemens gigaset C460 IP R αλλά δεν τα έχω καταφέρει. Λειτουργούσε παλαιότερα με στατική γραμμή  της ΑΛΤΕΚ αλλά τώρα με Connex τίποτε. Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχω κάνει τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις καθώς βλέπω ότι το ένα router μπερδεύεται με το άλλο. Η συσκευή γίνεται registred αλλά ούτε ακούγoμαι όυτε με ακούν και οι κλήσεις τις περισσότερες φορές δεν τερματίζουν. Αυτό ισχύει και σε e-voice αλλά και στο δίκτυο της gigaset. Δοκίμασα και σε bridged mode αλλά και πάλι τίποτε. Όποιες άλλες Voip  συσκευές συνδέω πάνω στο linksys απλά εισάγωντας το username και το password λειτουργούν πάντα με την  μία.

Μήπως κάποιος φίλος εδώ έχει να προτείνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις;

 :Thinking:

----------


## trd64

Δεν έχω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δύο ερωτήσεις 
Πότε παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα? Είχες προσωρινό γεωγραφικό αριθμό?

----------


## thourios

> Δεν έχω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δύο ερωτήσεις 
> Πότε παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα? Είχες προσωρινό γεωγραφικό αριθμό?


Το θέμα δεν έχει να κάνει με την Omnivoice καθώς δεν συνδέετε σωστά σε κανένα Voip πάροχο. Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε μετά την κατάρευση της ALTEC και η σύνδεση ADSL πήγε στον OTE οπότε την συσκευή την έβαλα στην άκρη. Απο τότε  χρησιμοποιώ άλλες Voip συσκευές. Τώρα απλά προσπαθώ να βρω τρόπους να την ξανακάνω να δουλέψει . Το πρόβλημα μάλλον βρίσκεται στην ύπαρξη δύο router και δεν έχω βρει τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις

 :Thinking:

----------


## trd64

ΟΚ πήγε αλλού το μυαλό μου (με ένα πρόβλημα που έχω εγώ).

Για το θέμα σου το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι, αν το υποστηρίζουν οι συσκευές σου, να ορίσεις ένα Dynamic DNS service (πχ no-ip, dyndns κλπ). Αν δούλευε με στατική altek θα δουλέψει και με αυτές.
Αν όχι κοιτάζεις τι παίζει με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## chrismasgr

> Ναι, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, για την οποία κάνει λόγο ο chrismasgr, τι είναι; Αν είναι λίγο παληότερη, σίγουρα είναι VoIP. POTS είναι αυτές που δίνει εδώ και λίγους μήνες και πάλι όχι σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας που καλύπτει.


 
Μιλάω για HOL pots την οποία έβαλα πριν ένα μήνα.Όπως είπα σε HOL και tellas λέει ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει σε οτε και vodafone δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημμα.

----------


## trd64

Από evoice & Q-telecom δέχεται κλήσεις κανονικά. Από cosmote όχι ακόμα, αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα χρόνου.

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 50 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξέρει κάποιος πως ακούμε τα μηνύματα στον τηλεφωνητή?
Καλούμε τον εξαψήφιo αριθμό μας?
Γιατί έχω, πλέων, ένα περίεργο  :Smile:   setup και δεν μου λειτουργεί.

----------


## yianniscan

@trd64: Για τα μηνύματα στον τηλεφωνητή, δοκίμασε να καλέσεις το 200.

@thourios: Που βρήκες το Siemens Gigaset C460 IP R αν επιτρέπεται; Διότι ζήτημα να πουλιέται σε 3 ή 4 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Θα σε συμβούλευα πάντως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν WAN router βάζοντάς το μπροστά απ' το Linksys. Έτσι έχω στήσει και τα δικά μου. Κολλάνε μια στο τόσο, αλλά μ' ένα reboot στρώνουν πάλι.

----------


## maxorfo

Το πρόβλημα με τις κλήσεις από δίκτυο HOL πρέπει να έχει λυθεί από απόψε.
https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/81/cat/5

----------


## trd64

> @trd64: Για τα μηνύματα στον τηλεφωνητή, δοκίμασε να καλέσεις το 200.


Ευχαριστώ. 
Που το λένε αυτό στο site?

----------


## thourios

> @trd64: Για τα μηνύματα στον τηλεφωνητή, δοκίμασε να καλέσεις το 200.
> 
> @thourios: Που βρήκες το Siemens Gigaset C460 IP R αν επιτρέπεται; Διότι ζήτημα να πουλιέται σε 3 ή 4 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Θα σε συμβούλευα πάντως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν WAN router βάζοντάς το μπροστά απ' το Linksys. Έτσι έχω στήσει και τα δικά μου. Κολλάνε μια στο τόσο, αλλά μ' ένα reboot στρώνουν πάλι.


Από Φινλανδία έχει φέρει μία συσκευή  ένας φίλος. Στην Φινλανδία χρησιμοποιεί την ίδια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Προσπαθώ να το τοποθετήσω στο πατρικό του ώστε να μιλάει με τους δικούς του. Αν μπορείς δώσε μου περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο σύνδεσης που έχεις κάνει γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν τα έχει καταφέρει. 
 :Thinking:

----------


## yianniscan

> Που το λένε αυτό στο site?


Αυτή η πληροφορία βρίσκεται στον σύνδεσμο Χρήσιμα τηλέφωνα




> Αν μπορείς δώσε μου περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο σύνδεσης που έχεις κάνει γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν τα έχει καταφέρει.


Καλύτερα να τα πούμε μέσω PM, για να μην ξεχειλώσουμε κι άλλο το υπάρχον νήμα.

----------


## wyclef

Καλησπέρα...

Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν βάλω έναν γεωγραφικό αριθμό της Omnivoice πάνω σε HP C7280 πολυμηχάνημα με fax (μέσω asterisk...με ata) θα μπορεί να δέχεται fax απευθείας το HP σε αυτόν τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό... ή φαχ μεσω voip γιόκ... ??

Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## dfoust

> Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις  το Register Expires (έτσι τουλάχιστον είναι στο PAP). 
> 
> Τουλάχιστoν η δική μου λύσει εκεί πρέπει να είναι. Κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και επικοινωνώ με την omnivoice.
> 
> Αν δεν βρεις άκρη στο forum επικοινώνησε και εσύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρουν τι φταίει.


Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους από ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα λύθηκε (άψογη εξυπηρέτηση). Έχω το micronet sp5601 από το icall. και έκανα δύο αλλαγές 1. αντί για τους DNS που δίνει η forthnet έβαλα χειροκίνητα τον DNS της ομνι. 88.198.19.217.
2. Registrar Address, domain/realm έβαλα 88.198.1.3. και εδώ και τέσσερις μέρες δεν ξανά είχα πρόβλημα.  :Worthy:

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Παιδια εκανα και εγω εγγραφη στην omnivoice και ρυθμισα και το sippura 3000 και το Fritz 7140 και ολα τελεια. Προσπαθω ομως να βαλω και στις ρυθμισεις στο Nokia E65 αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω, το voipdiscount το εχω καταφερει μια χαρα στο κινητο.
Μηπως κανενας φιλος εχει καμια ιδεα πως θα ρυθμισουμε το Nokia E65 με omnivoice?

----------


## atrias

> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν βάλω έναν γεωγραφικό αριθμό της Omnivoice πάνω σε HP C7280 πολυμηχάνημα με fax (μέσω asterisk...με ata) θα μπορεί να δέχεται fax απευθείας το HP σε αυτόν τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό... ή φαχ μεσω voip γιόκ... ??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ....


αν χρησιμοποιήσεις g711 τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα παίζει κανονικά το fax
δοκίμασε και ότι προκύψει!  :Wink: 
πες και σε μας τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## nontasaggelis

Σε 6 μερες,οπως με ενημερωσαν απο την omnivoice,θα πραγματοποιηθει η φορητοτητα των αριθμων μου i-call!
Στο λογαριασμο μου στο i-call ειδα οτι οι αριθμοι που αιτηθηκα για φορητοτητα ειναι πλεον ανενεργοι!(σε σχεση με αλλους που δεν τους εκανα φορητοτητα, και παραμενουν ενεργοι-που λεει ο λογος δηλαδη!!-)
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα! Θα ενημερωσω για τα νεοτερα!
Παντως ειδα στο site οτι υπαρχει αιτηση φορητοτητας και περιεχει και την κατηγορια αριθμων voip!
Oσοι ενδιαφερεστε:αφου κανετε login,πηγαινετε στην διαχειρηση και εκει αριστερα εχει την αιτηση φορητοτητας.
https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/84/cat/5

----------


## trd64

Χρόνια Πολλά.

Αν κάποιος από την omnivoice παρακολουθεί το site ας σταματήσουν αυτή την μουσική όταν καλούμε ή ας την χαμηλώσουν  :Smile:

----------


## okypous

Χρόνια πολλά! Γνωρίζει κανείς τις ρυμθμίσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν σε fritzfon; 
*username:* Βάζω το user name με το οποίο συνδέομαι στην omnivoice ή το ιντερνετικό νούμερο που μου έχουν δώσεί;
*password:*Βάζω το password με το οποίο συνδέομαι στην omnivoice ή ένα password (secret) που μου έστειλαν μέσω email;
*registrar:* Βάζω sip.omnivoice.eu ή κάτι άλλο;
*proxyserver:*Συμπληρώνω ή το αφήνω κενό (όπως στο i-call);
Χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;

Όλα ΟΚ. Δουλεύει ΑΨΟΓΑ

----------


## kaveiros

Γράφτηκα κι εγώ σήμερα και πήρα γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Δεν έχω router που να υποστηρίζει voip αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το xlite  με usb phone συσκευή. Η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι μια χαρά, η εξυπηρέτηση άψογη! Σάββατο βράδυ υπήρχε άτομο  online στο live help! Η κατοχύρωση του γεωγραφικού αριθμού έγινε από εμένα μέσω της σελίδας τους αμέσως μόλις πλήρωσα με paypal, σε 2 λεπτά! Ευγενέστατοι, ταχύτατοι. Είμαι 100% ικανοποιημένος, έχω κάνει και έχω δεχτεί αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα τις τελευταίες ώρες και δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## thourios

> Γράφτηκα κι εγώ σήμερα και πήρα γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Δεν έχω router που να υποστηρίζει voip αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το xlite  με usb phone συσκευή. Η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι μια χαρά, η εξυπηρέτηση άψογη! Σάββατο βράδυ υπήρχε άτομο  online στο live help! Η κατοχύρωση του γεωγραφικού αριθμού έγινε από εμένα μέσω της σελίδας τους αμέσως μόλις πλήρωσα με paypal, σε 2 λεπτά! Ευγενέστατοι, ταχύτατοι. Είμαι 100% ικανοποιημένος, έχω κάνει και έχω δεχτεί αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα τις τελευταίες ώρες και δουλεύει άψογα.


Δεν χρειάζεται ¨ειδικό¨ router που να υποστηρίζει Voip

 :Smile:

----------


## yianniscan

> Δεν χρειάζεται ¨ειδικό¨ router που να υποστηρίζει Voip


Όταν όμως υπάρχει, η χρήση της IP τηλεφωνίας απλοποιείται στο έπακρο.  :Smile:

----------


## nontasaggelis

Σημερα το μεσιμερι *πραγματοποιηθηκε η φορητοτητα* ολων των αριθμων μου i-call που ειχα αιτηθει! (οπως μου ειχαν πει απο την omnivoice εγινε:30 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ μεσιμερι)
Ολα δουλευουν αψογα!
Και εισερχομενες,και εξερχομενες,και αναγνωριση κλησεων!!
Οποτε ανοιξε ο δρομος για την φορητοτητα! Οποιος θελει,μπορει να κανει αιτηση για το επομενο πακετο ενεργοποιησεων!

Ευχομαι σε ολους ολοψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ & ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!

----------


## chrismasgr

Τι παραστατικά έδωσες για να γίνει η μεταφορά;

----------


## con

Φορητότητα από evoice κανείς?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Τι παραστατικά έδωσες για να γίνει η μεταφορά;


Οτι λεει εδω:https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/84/cat/5
Οπως ειχα ξανααναφερει σε προυγουμενο μηνυμα μου,απο το site του i-call.gr κρατησα τις σελιδες οπου φαινεται ο λογαριασμος μου,οι αριθμοι μου,τα στοιχεια μου καθως και την σελιδα απο το e-mail που μου εστελναν για την μηνιαια κρατηση του 1 ευρω!
Αυτα εστειλα μαζι με τις αιτησεις απο το site της omnivoice!

----------


## atrias

> σωστός!
> τώρα αξίζει και μάλιστα πολύ!
> ένα κλικ (1/100 του cents!) να ήταν φτηνότερες οι κλήσεις προς voda και cosmo και θα ήταν το τέλειο! (τόση είναι η διαφορά από ΟΤΕ χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομαι γκρινιάρης!)  
> 
> επίσης κάτι άλλο που είχα ρωτήσει αλλά δεν είχε απαντήσει κανείς..
> πως πληρώνεται όσοι χρησιμοποιείται omnivoice ??
> επειδή όπως βλέπω ότι paypal δεν έχει (ακόμα)..
> γιατί εγώ για πιστωτική φοβάμαι και για τράπεζα που να τρέχεις..


νέα επίθεση τιμών από τον ΟΤΕ για κλήσεις προς κινητά (ισχύει από σήμερα 1/1/2009)!
0,1324 ευρώ / λεπτό με ΦΠΑ
http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=38&hop=h

η omnivoice θα πρέπει να ανταποκριθεί γιατί παραμένει στα 0,157 ευρώ / λεπτό με ΦΠΑ
https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/d...tch/G/ord/name

κατά τα άλλα από την ελάχιστη χρήση που έχω κάνει μπορώ να πω ότι δουλεύει πολύ καλά

----------


## kicardio

Από COSMOTE ακόμα δεν μπορούν να καλέσουν τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς που πήραμε. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο; Είχαν υποσχεθεί πριν καιρό σε μια βδομάδα.

----------


## stargreek

> Από COSMOTE ακόμα δεν μπορούν να καλέσουν τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς που πήραμε. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο; Είχαν υποσχεθεί πριν καιρό σε μια βδομάδα.


Πολυ κακο αυτο,αλλα δεν νομιζω να φτεει η OMNIVOICE.Η  COSMOTE δεν περνα στο συστημα τους το 2122.......

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## yianniscan

> Από COSMOTE ακόμα δεν μπορούν να καλέσουν τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς που πήραμε. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο; Είχαν υποσχεθεί πριν καιρό σε μια βδομάδα.


Τα παράπονα καλό θα είναι ν' απευθύνονται προς την Cosmote, της οποίας το τεχνικό τμήμα βρίσκεται μάλλον σε διακοπές, στα παρακάτω τηλέφωνα:

• Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών: 1212
• Εξυπηρέτηση εταιρικών πελατών: 1200
• Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών καρτοκινητής: 1313

Η ενεργοποίηση του εν λόγω αριθμοδοτικού φάσματος στο SS7 δίκτυό της, είναι αποκλειστικά δικιά της υπόθεση.

----------


## chrismasgr

Δεν είναι μόνο η cosmote και η HOL που είχε πει άμεσα θα το κάνει δεν το έχει κάνει.

----------


## trd64

Μα καλά δεν έπρεπε να τους υποχρεώνει η ΕΕΤΤ να αναγνωρίζουν το 212???

Φαντάσου τι show θα γίνει με το 883 της iNUM...

----------


## yianniscan

@chrismasgr: Νομίζω πως η HOL τερματίζει κλήσεις κανονικά προς το αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα της OmniVoice. Υπήρξε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης αρχικά αλλά λύθηκε πολύ σύντομα, σύμφωνα πάντα με την ανακοίνωση της OmniVoice στην ιστοσελίδα της.

@trd64: Η ΕΕΤΤ μπορεί να υποχρεώσει τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους, αλλά πρέπει να προηγηθεί καταγγελία για να κινηθεί η διαδικασία, αφού όμως ο πελάτης έχει έρθει ήδη σ' επαφή με την εν λόγω εταιρία που καθυστερεί την ενεργοποίηση. Ας αφήσουμε το +883 γι' άλλη συζήτηση  :Whistle:

----------


## chrismasgr

Yianniscan πριν γράψω κάλεσα το αριθμό μου και από HOL και από TELLAS ,αλλά γράφω για HOL γιατί όπως είπες και εσύ θα το έκανε άμεσα.

----------


## yianniscan

chrismasgr καλόν θα είναι να το αναφέρεις στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της OmniVoice, ώστε με τα στοιχεία που θα τους δώσεις να το προωθήσουν στην HOL για να επιλυθεί. Διότι μόλις ζήτησα να με καλέσουν από HOL DP σε αριθμό της OmniVoice και η κλήση τερματίστηκε κανονικά, άρα μάλλον μεμονωμένη περίπτωση θα είναι η δική σου.

----------


## chrismasgr

Καλώς. Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση γιατί εγώ νόμιζα ή τερματίζουν όλες οι γραμμές σε μια εταιρεία ή όχι .Θα τους ενημερώσω από Δευτέρα αν δεν τους βρω σήμερα.

----------


## nassospr

Από επιλογή φορέα HOL μέσω ΟΤΕ που καλώ εγώ λέει το μήνυμα 'ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει'.
Άρα κάτι έχει μείνει ημιτελές στην δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων.

----------


## chrismasgr

> Από επιλογή φορέα HOL μέσω ΟΤΕ που καλώ εγώ λέει το μήνυμα 'ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει'.
> Άρα κάτι έχει μείνει ημιτελές στην δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα μου βγάζει και εμένα. Αλλά εγώ είμαι και στο δύκτιο της HOL.Σήμερα δεν λειτουργούσα το chat τους ούτε το τηλέφωνο τους (είχαν τηλεφωνητή)οπότε αρκέστηκα στο e-mail και περιμένω απάτηση.

----------


## ChriStrofiS

Από σήμερα εχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η φορητότητα αριθμού (από παλιό νούμερο i-Call)

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Έχω άμμεσα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από κινητό , στaθερό και skype .   :One thumb up: 

Το configuration μου είναι linksys SPA-3102 με DECT της Siemens και μέχρι τώρα δεν εχω καταφέρει να μου εμφανίζει τον αριθμό όταν με καλούν και πριν απαντήσω , αλλά όμως καταχωρείτε στη λίστα κλησεων είτε στις απαντημένες είτε στις αναπάντητες . 
Στο θέμα του caller-id το configuration tou SPA έχει μείνει το ίδιο όπως ήταν και εποχής i-Call .

Κανεις με παρόμιο θέμα ή κάποια ιδέα ?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Από σήμερα εχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η φορητότητα αριθμού (από παλιό νούμερο i-Call)
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω άμμεσα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από κινητό , στaθερό και skype .  
> 
> Το configuration μου είναι linksys SPA-3102 με DECT της Siemens και μέχρι τώρα δεν εχω καταφέρει να μου εμφανίζει τον αριθμό όταν με καλούν και πριν απαντήσω , αλλά όμως καταχωρείτε στη λίστα κλησεων είτε στις απαντημένες είτε στις αναπάντητες . 
> Στο θέμα του caller-id το configuration tou SPA έχει μείνει το ίδιο όπως ήταν και εποχής i-Call .
> 
> Κανεις με παρόμιο θέμα ή κάποια ιδέα ?


Reset στο SPA-3102 και περασμα παλι των ρυθμισεων απο την αρχη!

----------


## arpa

Μόλις σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε με επιτυχία η φορητότητα αριθμού μου από την χρεοκοπημένη ALTEC και το I-Call στο http://www.omnivoice.eu . Οι άνθρωποι ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι και συνεπέστατοι. Ολόκληρη η διαδικασία έγινε online με μεγάλη ευκολία, με ενημέρωσαν οτι 9-ΙΑΝ-2009 μάλλον θα ενεργοποιούταν ο αριθμός όπως και έγινε. Την αίτηση φορητότητας την κατέθεσα 22-12-2008 το βράδυ, μαζί με όλα τα ψηφοποιημένα δικαιολογητικά και ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 9-1-2009. Πολύ καλός χρόνος αν σκεφτείτε ότι μεσολαβούσαν και οι γιορτές. Επίσης με ενημέρωναν και μέσω email κατα την διάρκεια και στην ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας.
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν να είναι ξεκάθαροι και προπάντων συνεπείς.

Η διαδικασία φορητότητας κόστισε 15,00 euro και αφερέθηκαν επίσης 3,00 euro για εξάμηνη χρήση του αριθμού.

----------


## kicardio

Η OMNIVOICE ξέχασε να μιώσει τις τιμές των κινητών. Ερασιτέχνες μου φάινονται οι άνθρωποι. Κινητά δηλαδή μόνο από ΟΤΕ (OMNIVOICE=0,157/λεπτό, OTE=0,1324 €/ λεπτό)

----------


## atrias

> Η OMNIVOICE ξέχασε να μιώσει τις τιμές των κινητών. Ερασιτέχνες μου φάινονται οι άνθρωποι. Κινητά δηλαδή μόνο από ΟΤΕ (OMNIVOICE=0,157/λεπτό, OTE=0,1324 €/ λεπτό)


κι εγώ τα έγραφα αυτά #375

ντάξει όχι και ερασιτέχνες για αυτό το λόγο αλλά πρέπει να δούμε αντίδραση γρήγορα!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## thourios

[QUOTE=kicardio;2571160]Η OMNIVOICE ξέχασε να μιώσει τις τιμές των κινητών. Ερασιτέχνες μου φάινονται οι άνθρωποι. Κινητά δηλαδή μόνο από ΟΤΕ (OMNIVOICE=0,157/λεπτό, OTE=0,1324 €/ λεπτό)[/QUOTE

Καλύτερα να έχουμε σταθερές υπηρεσίες παρά τις ότι μειώσεις. Για να μην έχουμε τα φαινόμενα ALTEC i-call.    Έχω πάρει δύο γραμμές . Επικοινωνούμε τέλεια και δωρεάν. Το ένα το τηλέφωνο το χειρίζονται ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι.
 Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να παρουσιάσει η omnivoice  ορισμένα πακέτα ομιλίας  και η υπηρεσία του τηλεφωνητή να είναι στα Ελληνικά. Επίσης οι κλήσεις προς τριψήφιους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς είναι απαραίτητη καθώς και σε αριθμούς 800 και 801.

Προσωπικά αναμένω και δίνω πίστωση χρόνου.

 :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> Η OMNIVOICE ξέχασε να μιώσει τις τιμές των κινητών. Ερασιτέχνες μου φάινονται οι άνθρωποι. Κινητά δηλαδή μόνο από ΟΤΕ (OMNIVOICE=0,157/λεπτό, OTE=0,1324 €/ λεπτό)


Εδώ το «ξέχασαν» οι κατά φαντασία καλύτεροι πάροχοι (λέγε με Forthnet, Wind, HOL και δε συμμαζεύεται), στην Omnivoice κολλάς;

----------


## dimsi

Και εγω εχω παρει αριθμο OMNIVOICE .Ενα ανταγωνιστικο που εχουν ειναι η χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο.Κατα τη γνωμη μου για να ειναι ανταγωνιστικη πρεπει να μειωσουν τις τιμες προς κινητα (εντος Ελλαδος)και να μην ειναι ακριβοτεροι και απο τον ΟΤΕ και να εχουν διαφορα πακετα κλισεων και να επιλεγης.Προσωπικα οπως και πολοι αλλοι ειμαι στη HOL DP δεν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω το δικτιο τους μονο που σκεφτομαι να μεταφερω μια αλλη γραμμη που εχω με φορυτοτητα για να μην πληρωνω το παγιο στον ΟΤΕ.Ας το δουνε λιγο πιο σοβαρα.Ευχαριστω

----------


## mahjongg

> Καλύτερα να έχουμε σταθερές υπηρεσίες παρά τις ότι μειώσεις. Για να μην έχουμε τα φαινόμενα ALTEC i-call...


Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο thourios είναι. Ας αφήσουμε την Omnivoice να βάλει το νερό στο αυλάκι. Είδαμε το φιάσκο της i-call με τα ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα κλήσεων (ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις...)

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να σταθεροποιηθούν οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και να επέλθουν μικρές βελτιώσεις (όπως το θέμα του τηλεφωνητή στα Ελληνικά). Όσον αφορά τα τιμολόγια των κινητών, υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια ;-)

----------


## chrismasgr

Ποιός είναι υπεύθυνος για να ενημερωθεί το τηλέφωνο της omnivoice ; Η omnivoice λέει πρέπει να καλέσω την tellas .Η tellas λέει ότι την αλλαγή παρόχου την ενημερώνουν "κρατικοί";  :Thinking:

----------


## atrias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kicardio
> 
> 
> Η OMNIVOICE ξέχασε να μιώσει τις τιμές των κινητών. Ερασιτέχνες μου φάινονται οι άνθρωποι. Κινητά δηλαδή μόνο από ΟΤΕ (OMNIVOICE=0,157/λεπτό, OTE=0,1324 €/ λεπτό)
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα να έχουμε σταθερές υπηρεσίες παρά τις ότι μειώσεις. Για να μην έχουμε τα φαινόμενα ALTEC i-call.    Έχω πάρει δύο γραμμές . Επικοινωνούμε τέλεια και δωρεάν. Το ένα το τηλέφωνο το χειρίζονται ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι.
>  Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να παρουσιάσει η omnivoice  ορισμένα πακέτα ομιλίας  και η υπηρεσία του τηλεφωνητή να είναι στα Ελληνικά. Επίσης οι κλήσεις προς τριψήφιους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς είναι απαραίτητη καθώς και σε αριθμούς 800 και 801.
> 
> Προσωπικά αναμένω και δίνω πίστωση χρόνου.


ο ρόλος των εναλλακτικών είναι αρχικά να είναι φτηνότεροι από ΟΤΕ και ύστερα όλα τα άλλα 
αν ήθελα μόνο αξιοπιστία με οποιοδήποτε κόστος θα έμενα στον ΟΤΕ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## trd64

Με δεδομένο ότι η πλειοψηφία των κλήσεων γίνεται από κλειστούς χώρους (που κατά τεκμήριο υπάρχει σταθερό τηλ) θα πρέπει το κόστος να είναι τουλάχιστον ίδιο με του ΟΤΕ.

Βέβαια, θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν και οι "μεγάλοι" hol, forthnet, wind κλπ καθώς και οι κινητοί wind, vodafone, wind, κλπ.

Έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάποια ανάλυση και να προσδιορίσουν σε ποια τιμή μπορούν, αν μπορούν, να δώσουν απεριόριστα.

----------


## nassospr

Φαίνεται πως στην omnivoice πραγματικά ακούνε τους πελάτες τους και κάνουν γρήγορες κινήσεις.

Ανακοινώθηκαν νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές για κινητά.

----------


## sdikr

> Φαίνεται πως στην omnivoice πραγματικά ακούνε τους πελάτες τους και κάνουν γρήγορες κινήσεις.
> 
> Ανακοινώθηκαν νέες χαμηλότερες τιμές για κινητά.



Δεν έχει να κάνει με τους πελάτες τους,  έπρεπε να το είχανε κάνει

----------


## trd64

Στο evoice πάντος ανέβασαν το κόστος προς κινητά...

----------


## atrias

> Νέα τιμή για κλήσεις προς κινητά
> Από την Τρίτη, 20 Ιανουαρίου 2009, θα ισχύει η νέα τιμή για κλήσεις προς τα δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα (Cosmote, Vodafone, Wind): 0,135 € / λεπτό, με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση.
> Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι κλήσεις προς κινητά υποστηρίζουν την εμφάνιση του γεωγραφικού σας αριθμού.


Αυτή είναι η ανακοίνωση της Omnivoice στην οποία δεν αναφέρεται αν οι τιμές αυτές είναι με ΦΠΑ ή χωρίς 

στον ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα




> Οι χρεώσεις των κλήσεων από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ προς τα δίκτυα Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE, VODAFONE, WIND
> γίνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο από την αρχή της κλήσης
> Έτσι η ενιαία ανά λεπτό χρέωση για όλες της Εταιρίες Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας είναι 0,1324 €/ λεπτό.
> Στις τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α.


Οπότε ακόμα και αν είναι με ΦΠΑ η νέα τιμή πάλι είναι ψηλότερη από αυτή του ΟΤΕ 
Αν είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ τότε καληνύχτα..  :Smile:

----------


## yianniscan

Μόλις επιβεβαίωσα πως η τιμή 0,135 € / λεπτό για κινητά, συμπεριλαμβάνει τον ΦΠΑ. Νομίζω πως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η χαμηλότερη τιμή προς κινητά, για SIP trunk που υποστηρίζει αναγνώριση κλήσης.

----------


## lewton

> Μόλις επιβεβαίωσα πως η τιμή 0,135 € / λεπτό για κινητά, συμπεριλαμβάνει τον ΦΠΑ. Νομίζω πως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η χαμηλότερη τιμή προς κινητά, για SIP trunk που υποστηρίζει αναγνώριση κλήσης.


Και χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## trd64

η betamax είναι πιο φτηνή (κόστος 0.1€) και με αναγνώριση κλήσης (τον αριθμό του κινητού μου) αλλά η omnivoice έχει το πλεονέκτημα της καλύτερης ποιότητας και του βήματος ανα δεύτερο.

Πάντος δείχνουν ότι προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο και μέχρι τώρα έχουν αποδειχθεί πολύ φιλικοί στο support.

Άρα... για κινητά omnivoice αποκλειστικά (να βοηθήσουμε και μια Ελληνική εταιρεία που δείχνει να μας σέβεται).

----------


## verbo

> Άρα... για κινητά omnivoice αποκλειστικά (να βοηθήσουμε και μια Ελληνική εταιρεία που δείχνει να μας σέβεται).


Συμφωνώ! Πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε την ελληνική προσπάθεια σε ένα χώρο δύσκολο...

----------


## kicardio

Ακόμα περιμένουμε οι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί της OMNIVOICE να δέχονται εισερχόμενες από COSMOTE. Τι γίνεται και δεν πιέζει η OMNIVOICE. 
Διαβάζω από την ιστοσελίδα της ανωτέρω εταιρείας

"Κανονικά η φορητότητα αριθμών
Οι αιτήσεις φορητότητας εξυπηρετούνται πλέον κανονικά...........Η μόνη διαφοροποίηση είναι ο τρόπος χρέωσης: Το συνολικό ποσό των 18 € (15€ για την φορητότητα και 3€ για το επόμενο εξάμηνο) χρεώνεται διαφορετικά: 14€ με την κατάθεση της αίτησης και 4 € με την ενεργοποίηση του αριθμού......."
Μήπως πήρα απόφαση με πλάγιο τρόπο να αυξήσουν το πάγιο από 3 σε 4 ευρώ ανα 6μηνο. Μου μοιάζουν πονηράδες.

----------


## trd64

Και εμένα 4€ μου κράτησαν. Θα δούμε...

----------


## yianniscan

> Ακόμα περιμένουμε οι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί της OMNIVOICE να δέχονται εισερχόμενες από COSMOTE. Τι γίνεται και δεν πιέζει η OMNIVOICE.


Τι γίνεται και δεν πιέζουν οι χρήστες της Cosmote την μοναδική εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που δεν έχει προγραμματίσει την δρομολόγηση των εν λόγω αριθμών στο SS7 δίκτυό της;

Αφού είναι σημαντικό για εσάς, γιατί δεν επισυνάπτετε τα 10 email με τις απαντήσεις που έχετε λάβει απ' την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη της Cosmote για το εν λόγω θέμα;

Τα τηλέφωνα της Cosmote και πάλι είναι:
• Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών: 1212
• Εξυπηρέτηση εταιρικών πελατών: 1200
• Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών καρτοκινητής: 1313

----------


## chrismasgr

Στο chat τους βγάζω το καπέλο. Άμεση εξυπηρέτηση.Εμένα μου χρεώσανε για φορητότητα 15+4 και όχι 15+3. Και αμέσως μου πιστώσανε το 1 ευρώ.

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Οντως ειναι καλοι, πηρα νουμερο αμεσως, ευκολο και επιτελους χτυπαει η τσιπουρα (sippura 3000)!

----------


## chrismasgr

Εγώ πάντως στην φορητότητα δεν έχω πρόβλημα .Στο νέο αριθμό όμως εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να κάνω κλήση από HOL και TELLAS. Και το κακό είνια ότι ό ένας με παραπέμτει στον άλλον.Αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να κάνω και καταγγελία γιατί σε άλλα θέματα με έχει εξυπηρετήσει η omnivoice μάλλον θα προβώ σε κατάργηση του νέου αριθμού αφού καταναλώσω τις μονάδες που έχω αγοράσει.

----------


## Cacofonix

Οι αριθμοί που δίνουν, τη μορφή έχουν;

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Τι γίνεται και δεν πιέζουν οι χρήστες της Cosmote την μοναδική εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που δεν έχει προγραμματίσει την δρομολόγηση των εν λόγω αριθμών στο SS7 δίκτυό της;
> 
> Αφού είναι σημαντικό για εσάς, γιατί δεν επισυνάπτετε τα 10 email με τις απαντήσεις που έχετε λάβει απ' την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη της Cosmote για το εν λόγω θέμα;
> 
> Τα τηλέφωνα της Cosmote και πάλι είναι:
> • Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών: 1212
> • Εξυπηρέτηση εταιρικών πελατών: 1200
> • Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών καρτοκινητής: 1313


*ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ COSMOTE,ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΕ  20  ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ:*

*19/12/08*:Αξιότιμε κύριε ******,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε, που επικοινωνήσατε με την Εταιρία Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE, μέσω INTERNET και για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την Εταιρία μας.

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα σας, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το αναφερόμενο θέμα είναι υπό τεχνική διερεύνηση, και θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά με την ολοκλήρωση των ενεργειών.

Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.

Σας ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα !

Με εκτίμηση,

Για το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών,

Edit: [ ... ]

*21/12/08*:Αξιότιμε κύριε *******,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε, που επικοινωνήσατε με την Εταιρία Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE, μέσω INTERNET και για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την Εταιρία μας.

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα σας, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το αναφερόμενο θέμα είναι υπό τεχνική διερεύνηση, και θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά με την ολοκλήρωση των ενεργειών.

Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.

Σας ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα !

Με εκτίμηση,

Για το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών,

Edit: [ ... ]

*29/12/08*:  ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!!!!

*7/1/09*:Αξιότιμε κύριε ********,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε, που επικοινωνήσατε με την Εταιρία Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE, μέσω INTERNET και για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την Εταιρία μας.

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα σας, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το αναφερόμενο θέμα είναι υπό τεχνική διερεύνηση, και θα ενημερωθείτε σχετικά με την ολοκλήρωση των ενεργειών.

Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.

Σας ευχόμαστε Καλη Χρονια !

Με εκτίμηση,

Για το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών,

Edit: [ ... ]


ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΝ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ *12,15,19/1/09*!


ΚΑΙ* ΣΗΜΕΡΑ (22/1/09*)  ΕΛΑΒΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ:
Αξιότιμε κύριε *********,

Σε συνέχεια της επικοινωνίας μας, θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι  την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή δεν παρέχεται η αναφερόμενη δυνατότητα κλήσης προς τους συγκεκριμένους προορισμούς, από το δίκτυο COSMOTE.

Είμαστε στη διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση.

Με εκτίμηση,

Για το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών,

Edit: [ ... ]



*ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ Ε-ΜΑΙL,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ "ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ" ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ!!!!*


(Καλα δεν αναφερομαι σε τηλεφωνικες επικοινωνιες που ειχα και μου λεγανε τα σαινια οι τηλεφωνητριες οτι εχει προβλημα η συσκευη του κινητου μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και οτι πρεπει να την αλλαξω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## dfoust

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση  μου παραπονιούνται όσους καλώ με ομνι ότι ακούν τι φωνή τους (echo) που οφείλετε αυτό?

----------


## trd64

Ήθελα να κάνω διακοπή της cosmote από τότε που πουλήθηκε ο ΟΤΕ στην DT. Ευκαιρία λοιπών να τους στείλω ένα email και να τους λέω ότι αν δεν επιτρέψουν τις κλήσεις σε omnivoice θα αναγκαστώ να διακόψω.
Αν τελικά το επιτρέψουν... θα διακόψω σύμφωνα με το πλάνο.
Αν τελικά δεν το επιτρέψουν... θα διακόψω σύμφωνα με το πλάνο  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση  μου παραπονιούνται όσους καλώ με ομνι ότι ακούν τι φωνή τους (echo) που οφείλετε αυτό?


Να ρυθμίσεις την συσκευή σου.
Μάλλον έχεις πολύ δυνατά την εισερχόμενη ένταση (τους ακούς πολύ δυνατά  :Smile:  )

----------


## Cacofonix

Στείλτε κανένα ομαδικό εξώδικο...

----------


## dfoust

> Να ρυθμίσεις την συσκευή σου.
> Μάλλον έχεις πολύ δυνατά την εισερχόμενη ένταση (τους ακούς πολύ δυνατά  )


θα το δοκιμάσω. εγώ παντός δεν έχω πρόβλημα με ηχώ πως γίνετε η δικές μου ρυθμίσεις να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα σε αυτούς που καλώ :Thinking:   (συνήθως καλώ σταθερά ΟΤΕ).

----------


## trd64

Θα περίμενα να ρωτήσεις πως είναι δυνατών η ένταση που ακούς εσύ να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους άλλους  :Smile: 

softphone ή ATA χρησιμοποιείς? (και  ποιο?)

----------


## dfoust

> Θα περίμενα να ρωτήσεις πως είναι δυνατών η ένταση που ακούς εσύ να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους άλλους 
> 
> softphone ή ATA χρησιμοποιείς? (και  ποιο?)


Μου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό γι'αυτό ρωτάω. ΑΤΑ χρησιμοποιώ micronet sp5601 (από icall).

----------


## trd64

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το ξέρω καθόλου αυτό να σου πω πως ρυθμίζεται.

Βέβαια, η ποιότητα δεν είναι στο επίπεδο του evoice (ίσως και icall) μιας και ο server είναι εκτός Ελλάδας αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερη (τις περισσότερες φορές από το voipbuster).

H ηχώ είναι καθαρά θέμα ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## kal1

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση  μου παραπονιούνται όσους καλώ με ομνι ότι ακούν τι φωνή τους (echo) που οφείλετε αυτό?


Το ιδιο προβλημα εχει παρουσιαστει και σε μενα,αλλα και σε αλλους γνοστους μου που εχουν omnivoice!
Kαι δεν εχω κανει καμια αλλαγη στον εξοπλισμο μου,ουτε στις ρυθμισεις!
ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ ECHO!
Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει εμφανιστει!Και ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο σε αυτον που με καλει!
Μηπως,λεω μηπως ειναι κατι απο την εταιρεια και οχι απο τον εξοπλισμο μας,οπως λεει ο φιλος παραπανω!(δεν μπορει να χαλασαν οι συσκευες τοσων πολλων συνδρομητων και ολες μαζι!)

----------


## Archon99

Εχει συνδεσει κανεισ την Omni σε SIP Trunk στο Asterisk? Προσπαθω αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει κατι!!!

----------


## trd64

Ναι στο pbxes.com

----------


## euri

> Εχει συνδεσει κανεισ την Omni σε SIP Trunk στο Asterisk? Προσπαθω αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει κατι!!!


Καινούργιο SIP Trunk

Outbound Caller ID:  βάζεις τον 6ψήφιο εικονικό αριθμό της omnivoice

Outgoing Settings:



```
allow=ilbc
disallow=all
fromdomain=sip.omnivoice.eu
fromuser=<βάλε ένα όνομα>
host=sip.omnivoice.eu
insecure=very
nat=yes
secret=<βάλε το secret>
type=peer
username=<βάλε τον 6ψήφιο εικονικό αριθμό της omnivoice>
```

Incoming Settings:



```
allow=ilbc
context=from-trunk
disallow=all
fromdomain=sip.omnivoice.eu
fromuser=<βάλε ένα όνομα>
host=sip.omnivoice.eu
insecure=very
type=user
username=<βάλε τον 6ψήφιο εικονικό αριθμό της omnivoice>
```

----------


## thourios

> Το ιδιο προβλημα εχει παρουσιαστει και σε μενα,αλλα και σε αλλους γνοστους μου που εχουν omnivoice!
> Kαι δεν εχω κανει καμια αλλαγη στον εξοπλισμο μου,ουτε στις ρυθμισεις!
> ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ ECHO!
> Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει εμφανιστει!Και ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο σε αυτον που με καλει!
> Μηπως,λεω μηπως ειναι κατι απο την εταιρεια και οχι απο τον εξοπλισμο μας,οπως λεει ο φιλος παραπανω!(δεν μπορει να χαλασαν οι συσκευες τοσων πολλων συνδρομητων και ολες μαζι!)


Έχω δύο αριθμούς και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει φαινόμενο echo. Το εν μέρη πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν ότι ο ήχος ακουγόταν πολύ δυνατά (ο άλλος δίπλα  άκουγε τι μου έλεγαν) σε σχέση με i-call, e-voice ακόμα και σε σχέση με γραμμή pstn ΟΤΕ.  Χαμήλωσα τον ήχο   από το web interface των συσκευών και η ένταση της συνομιλίας ήρθε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.

Και κάτι άσχετο. Χθες έπρεπε να κάνω κάποια τηλεφωνήματα στην Τασμανία της Αυστραλίας. Ο ήχος ήταν τέλειος και ήταν σαν να είχα τον συνομιλιτή μου δίπλα. Δεν το περίμενα γιατί ακόμα και με τον ΟΤΕ ιδίως παλαιότερα άκουγες καθυστέρηση στον ήχο.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## trd64

Αν παρακολουθούν ακόμα από Omnivoice Μόσχα βγάζει 3 στις 10 προσπάθειες.

----------


## KsIsTrAs

Αγαπητά μέλη,
Πριν λίγο έκανα τον λογαριασμό μου στην Omnivoice και ενεργοποίηα την ΙΡ τηλεφωνία και μου έστειλαν και mail ότι όντως ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία. Προσπάθησα να setάρω το Linksys PAP2T VoIP adapter και νομίζω ότι όλες τις ρυθμίσεις τις έχω κάνει σωστά.
Έχω κάνει στον router, forward την 5060 στην IP του Linksys κι υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να συνδέεται. Π.χ. με το i-Call που είχα παλιότερα, συνδεόταν και δούλευε μια χαρά.
Παρ'όλα αυτά, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα Can't connect to login server.
Έχετε μήπως να προτείνετε κάτι;;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Αγαπητά μέλη,
> Πριν λίγο έκανα τον λογαριασμό μου στην Omnivoice και ενεργοποίηα την ΙΡ τηλεφωνία και μου έστειλαν και mail ότι όντως ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία. Προσπάθησα να setάρω το Linksys PAP2T VoIP adapter και νομίζω ότι όλες τις ρυθμίσεις τις έχω κάνει σωστά.
> Έχω κάνει στον router, forward την 5060 στην IP του Linksys κι υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να συνδέεται. Π.χ. με το i-Call που είχα παλιότερα, συνδεόταν και δούλευε μια χαρά.
> Παρ'όλα αυτά, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα Can't connect to login server.
> Έχετε μήπως να προτείνετε κάτι;;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Eπιβεβαιωσε οτι εχεις ενεργοποιησει το NAT απο το site της omnivoice!(αφου εχεις το pap απο την εποχη του i-call,τοτε στο line θα ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το nat)!
Στο username βαζεις τον εξαψηφιο αριθμο σου,και στο passw. τον αριθμο που βλεπεις στη σελιδα του λογαριασμου σου στο site!
Aν δεν τα καταφερεις,κανε μια επανεκινηση του ρουτερ σου!(εχω δει περιπτωση να μην συνδεεται το pap2 και με απλη επανεκινηση του ρουτερ με το pap επανω να συνδεεται αμεσως!!!)
 ΑΝ τελικα δεν καταφερεις να συνδεθεις,τοτε αυριο καλεσε την τεχνικη υποστηριξη !Θα σου πουνε μια μια τις σωστες ρυθμισεις που πρεπει να βαλεις!
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## KsIsTrAs

1000 thanks αδερφέ! Είχα κάνει το εξής: είχα ρυθμίσει πρώτα το λογαριασμό μου από το site τους κι είχα δει ότι το ΝΑΤ ήταν στο ΟΧΙ. Οπότε, όταν ρύθμιζα το pap2t έβαλα το ΝΑΤ στο no.. αλλά τώρα το έβαλα στο YES και δουλεύει!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thourios

Omnivoice εδώ down και δεν μπορώ να μπω και στο site τους .

Επιβεβαιώνει κάποιος φίλος;


 :Thumb down:

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Ναι ειναι down

----------


## thourios

Thanks για την ενημέρωση καθώς ψαχνόμουν με τις συσκευές μου.

 :Thinking:

----------


## glf

ναι πρέπει να έπεσε μετά τις 11 το πρωί και ακόμα δε παίζει.......

----------


## Fotis_Greece

και δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε να δεχτω κλησεις, κακα μαντατα.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα στο datacenter που έχουν μέρος των υποδομών τους. Αντίστοιχα επηρεάστηκε και η Modulus από την οποία έχουμε και ενημέρωση ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε.
Η Omnivoice έχει βγάλει επίσης ανακοίνωση στο facebook:

----------


## 123456789

πάλι τα ίδια σήμερα...

----------


## vanels

> πάλι τα ίδια σήμερα...


Καλημέρα,
Έτσι είναι και πάλι σήμερα... Ούτε η ιστοσελίδα δεν λειτουργεί όπως τις πιο πολλές φορές ????

----------


## dimangelid

Λειτουργεί η σελίδα σε εμένα, δεν κάνει register όμως. sip server έχω τον sip.omnivoice.eu και είμαι με Asterisk

----------


## kmpatra

Αυξηση παγίου (η πρωτη μεσα σε 11 ή 12 χρόνια που λειτουργεί) για τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς. 5 ευρώ το εξάμηνο πλέον από αρχές Απριλίου.
https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/748/cat/5

----------


## 8anos

> Αυξηση παγίου (η πρωτη μεσα σε 11 ή 12 χρόνια που λειτουργεί) για τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς. 5 ευρώ το εξάμηνο πλέον από αρχές Απριλίου.
> https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/748/cat/5


Πως μπορεί να ανανεώσει κάποιος τον αριθμό; το έχω βάλει στο αυτόματο και βλέπω οτι έχει ανανεωθεί για ενα εξάμηνο.

----------


## thourios

Χθες είχα προβλήματα με τις εισερχόμενες. Κοβόταν η γραμμή και με ξανά καλούσαν.
Δεν πειράζει αρκεί να υπάρξει και μια μικρή βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες.
Δείτε εδώ τιμοκατάλογο της Viva αν έχει μείνει και κανένας πελάτης δηλαδή.
 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -

Για ανανέωση πας Γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί και πατάς ανανέωση αν σου επιτρέπει. Τους ανανέωσα με το 3ευρω όσους γινόταν.

----------


## Giama

Απο μια αποψη λογικη η αυξηση, ειδικα οταν ο ανταγωνισμος ξεκιναει απο τα 15/χρονο.

Απο την αλλη για καποιον που τη χρησιμοποιει κυριως για εισερχομενες πλεον η διαφορα ειναι μικρη για να μην παει σε αλλες εταιρειες με καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου και αισθητα λιγοτερο downtime.

Αν συνοδευτει ομως απο βελτιωση ποιοτητας των υπηρεσιων τοτε ευπροσδεκτη. (Διατηρω τις αμφιβολιες μου ως προς αυτο)

----------


## badweed

τα 2 επιπλεον στα 3 δεν ειναι και μικρη αυξηση  , ειναι 66 τσι εκaτο . 
και οπως αναφερει ο giama , εχει καποια θεματακια .  
αν και τον τελευταιο μηνα  μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καπως καλυτερα σε uptime

----------


## kmpatra

Ειναι η μονη πάντως που δίνει δυνατότητα ανανέωσης μια φορά το εξάμηνο.

----------


## netblues

Και τι σημασια εχει το 6μηνο? Για τηλεφωνικους αριθμους και 5 ευρω μιλαμε...

----------


## puntomania

Η ephone είναι στα 12ε το χρόνο.

----------


## al3x1k0

Εμένα το νούμερο έληγε το Μάη και έκανα μια ανανέωση μέχρι Νοέμβρη. Δεν με αφήνει να κάνω άλλη.

----------


## kmpatra

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι μετα απο λιγες μερες ανοιγει παλι και μπορεις να ξανακάνεις.

----------


## al3x1k0

> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι μετα απο λιγες μερες ανοιγει παλι και μπορεις να ξανακάνεις.


Το σημειώνω για να θυμηθώ να το τσεκάρω από βδομάδα, thanks for the tip!

----------


## macovet

Έπεσε η omnivoice; Τα τηλέφωνά μου δεν κάνουν registration..

----------


## nikomas50

Ούτε τα δικά μου!
Edit: Επανήλθε!

----------


## badweed

και εδω τα ιδια ,
μαλιστα μολις ειχα κλεισει την εφαρμογη jitsi  με σκοπο να την ξανα ανοιξω αλλα το ξεχασα , απο το σερφαρισμα και αυτα τα μηνυματα μου το θυμησαν  . 
τωρα συνδεθηκε
αλλα δεν παιζει σωστα , αποσυνδεθηκε παλι , και ενα demo τηλεφωνημα ακομη χτυπαει ενω εχει αποσυνδεθει  .

----------


## macovet

εμένα δεν επανήλθε. από το πρωί είναι κάτω και είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνα.  :Mad:

----------


## thourios

*DOS Attack στο datacenter*
Εδώ και λίγη ώρα υπάρχει μία δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματά μας, η οποία οφείλεται σε διαδικτυακή επίθεση στο δίκτυο μέσω του οποίου συνδέονται οι σέρβερς μας στην Ελλάδα.
Πελάτες που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με τη σύνδεσή τους, μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν τη σύνδεσή τους κατευθείαν στους ελληνικούς μας σέρβερς.
Αυτό γίνεται ορίζοντας ως σέρβερ σύνδεσης το «sipgr.omnivoice.eu», αντί του «sip.omnivoice.eu»
Η διαφορά είναι, ότι η πρόσβαση στους σέρβερς μας από τα περισσότερα ελληνικά δίκτυα γίνεται μέσω του GRIX.
Omnivoice

----------


## ilav

Σήμερα μετά από καιρό το 1 νούμερό μου στην omnivoice βγήκε off ξαφνικά.
Koιτάω το voip ata (Linksys pap2) και βλέπω cannot connect to login server.
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα αλλά μάταια (άλλαξα port, άλλες ρυθμίσεις). Καμία ιδέα (μήπως μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι);
Σε αντίθεση το 2ο νούμερο που το έχω σε 2ο linksys pap2 δουλεύει μια χαρά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα μετά από καιρό το 1 νούμερό μου στην omnivoice βγήκε off ξαφνικά.
> Koιτάω το voip ata (Linksys pap2) και βλέπω cannot connect to login server.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα αλλά μάταια (άλλαξα port, άλλες ρυθμίσεις). Καμία ιδέα (μήπως μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι);
> Σε αντίθεση το 2ο νούμερο που το έχω σε 2ο linksys pap2 δουλεύει μια χαρά.


Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε βάζοντας πόρτα 5063. Με 5060, 5061 δεν συνδεόταν με τίποτα.Ε ρε τρέλα!!!
Τελικά πείτε τώρα ποιος φταίει!Όλο κάτι πειράζουν αυτοί στην omnivoice και μας βρίζουν μετά οι πελάτες.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν περνάνε οι εισερχόμενες.
Μου βγάζει το εξής μήνυμα στα στοιχεία κλήσεων: INCOMPATIBLE_DESTINATION	
Με παίρνουν τηλ, χτυπάει κανονικά και κλείνει χωρίς να τους ακούω μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα.
Καμία ιδέα;Δοκίμασα πάλι τα πάντα, έκανα μέχρι reset στο linksys pap2 αλλά πάλι κάνει τα ίδια.
To ίδιο και στο 2ο τηλέφωνο. Δεν περνάει με τίποτα εισερχόμενη.
Μάλλον πρέπει να φταίει η εταιρία.Κανένας με ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## 8anos

> Σήμερα μετά από καιρό το 1 νούμερό μου στην omnivoice βγήκε off ξαφνικά.
> Koιτάω το voip ata (Linksys pap2) και βλέπω cannot connect to login server.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα αλλά μάταια (άλλαξα port, άλλες ρυθμίσεις). Καμία ιδέα (μήπως μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι);
> Σε αντίθεση το 2ο νούμερο που το έχω σε 2ο linksys pap2 δουλεύει μια χαρά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δοκίμασε αυτα που προτείνουν 

Συσκευές Linksys

https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/272/cat/108

----------


## ilav

Άλλαξα τα G729a και G729ab σε G729 όπως έλεγε στις παραπάνω οδηγίες και τώρα περνάνε οι εισερχόμενες αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες!!!!(παρά μόνο σε νούμερα της omnivoice!)
Θα τρελαθώ!Καμία άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## thourios

Πρώτα από όλα κάνε ένα reset στο router σου αν είσαι οικιακός χρήστης και δοκίμασε ξανά.

----------


## runner70

_Προβλήματα δικτύων

Λόγω της έκτακτης κατάστασης που επικρατεί αυτή τη στιγμή και την κατακόρυφη αύξηση της κίνησης στα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα (και παγκοσμίως), ίσως παρουσιαστούν προβλήματα ποιότητας στις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις μέσω διαδικτύου. Ηδη παρουσιάζονται διάφορα προβλήματα στα δίκτυα παρόχων. Παρατηρήσαμε αδυναμία διεκπεραίωσης κλήσεων προς το δίκτυό μας, προβλήματα σταθερότητας σύνδεσης αλλά και ξαφνική αδυναμία σύνδεσης (register).



Η επιλογή του πλησιέστερου server μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη βελτίωση της ποιότητας.

Πελάτες οι οποίοι είναι εντός Ελλάδας, μπορούν να ρυθμίσουν τη σύνδεσή τους στο: sipgr.omnivoice.eu

Πελάτες εκτός Ελλάδας, μπορούν να συνδέονται στον server στη Γερμανία: sip.omnivoice.eu



Ως επόμενο βήμα, μπορεί η επιλογή ενός codec με συμπίεση (π.χ. G729) να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο codec OPUS.

Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι η ρύθμιση του codec γίνεται αρχικά στην ιστοσελίδα μας (αφορά τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις) και στη σελίδα ρυθμίσεων του ΙΡ τηλεφώνου (ή μετατροπέα).

Επίσης, οι πελάτες που διαθέτουν μετατροπέα Linksys (ή Cisco) θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν τις οδηγίες που έχουμε στη σελίδα υποστήριξης για το συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό.
_
https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/764/cat/5

----------


## runner70

Το τηλεφωνο βλεπω ειναι νεκρα στις εισερχομενες. Δεν χτυπάει ούτε σε εμένα , ούτε σε αυτον που με καλεί. Ούτε με sip. , ούτε και με sipgr. Εξερχόμενες κάνει. Τώρα άντε να έχεις εταιρικό νούμερο. Ούτε κατά διάνοια. Για προσωπική χρήση και μάλιστα το σκέφτεσαι αν θα το δώσεις σε τρίτους (εταιρίες, τράπεζες κλπ).

----------


## thourios

Εγώ είμαι εντάξει. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikomas50

> Το τηλεφωνο βλεπω ειναι νεκρα στις εισερχομενες. Δεν χτυπάει ούτε σε εμένα , ούτε σε αυτον που με καλεί. Ούτε με sip. , ούτε και με sipgr. Εξερχόμενες κάνει. Τώρα άντε να έχεις εταιρικό νούμερο. Ούτε κατά διάνοια. Για προσωπική χρήση και μάλιστα το σκέφτεσαι αν θα το δώσεις σε τρίτους (εταιρίες, τράπεζες κλπ).


Στο MicroSIP εμφανίζεσαι εκτός σύνδεσης. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογό μου εμφανίζονται συνδεδεμένοι κανονικά. Όταν σε καλώ δεν ακούω τίποτε. Δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς από κινητό. Εγώ συνδέομαι κανονικά με GSWave και με sip. και με sipgr.

----------


## runner70

> Στο MicroSIP εμφανίζεσαι εκτός σύνδεσης. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογό μου εμφανίζονται συνδεδεμένοι κανονικά. Όταν σε καλώ δεν ακούω τίποτε. Δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς από κινητό. Εγώ συνδέομαι κανονικά με GSWave και με sip. και με sipgr.


Στην omnivoice παντως εμφανίζομαι κανονικα συνδεδεμενος-πρασινος αφου μαλιστα εχω και εξερχομενες. Και απο κινητο (zoiper) που ειχα συνδεθεί, αντιμετωπίζω το ιδιο θεμα με τις εισερχομενες, τοσο με sip.* όσο και με sipgr.

----------


## thourios

Κάνε ένα reset στον εξοπλισμό σου.

----------


## runner70

> Το τηλεφωνο βλεπω ειναι νεκρα στις εισερχομενες. Δεν χτυπάει ούτε σε εμένα , ούτε σε αυτον που με καλεί. Ούτε με sip. , ούτε και με sipgr. Εξερχόμενες κάνει. Τώρα άντε να έχεις εταιρικό νούμερο. Ούτε κατά διάνοια. Για προσωπική χρήση και μάλιστα το σκέφτεσαι αν θα το δώσεις σε τρίτους (εταιρίες, τράπεζες κλπ).





> Στο MicroSIP εμφανίζεσαι εκτός σύνδεσης. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογό μου εμφανίζονται συνδεδεμένοι κανονικά. Όταν σε καλώ δεν ακούω τίποτε. Δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς από κινητό. Εγώ συνδέομαι κανονικά με GSWave και με sip. και με sipgr.





> Κάνε ένα reset στον εξοπλισμό σου.


Ειχα κάνει και restart, δεν εφταιγε αυτό. Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι είχα προσθέσει πριν μερικές μέρες έναν έξτρα codec και είχα 6 συνολικά στον εσωτερικο που χτύπαγε ο external. Τον αφαίρεσα τώρα και δουλεύουν πλέον και οι εισερχόμενες! Έως 5 codec μπορει να έχει και να δουλεύει σωστά.

 Οταν είχα προσθέσει τον 6ο codec είχα κάνει μια εξερχόμενη κλήση για να δω αν έχω πρόβλημα αλλα δεν έκανα ταυτόχρονα και εισερχόμενη ώστε να προσέξω ότι αυτό θα το επηρέαζε. Τώρα θυμηθηκα ότι είχαν βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση που έλεγαν να μην βάζουμε πολλους codec σε κάθε εσωτερικό αριθμό.

----------


## ilav

> Πρώτα από όλα κάνε ένα reset στο router σου αν είσαι οικιακός χρήστης και δοκίμασε ξανά.


Επανέρχομαι μετά από αρκετές μέρες. Έχω κάνει ήδη restart το router αλλά οι εξερχόμενες δεν δουλεύουν. Πλέον σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι αρκετοί μου έκαναν παράπονα ότι με καλούσαν από κινητά και έλεγε ότι ο αριθμός που καλείτε δεν υπάρχει ή δεν είναι προσβάσιμος από το δίκτυο!!!Ρε παιδιά τελικά φταίει η εταιρία, να αλλάξουμε να βρούμε την υγειά μας; Έχω αρρωστήσει με αυτό το θέμα μιας και οι αριθμοί μου είναι επαγγελματικοί και έχω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι παράπονα από πελάτες.

----------


## 8anos

> Επανέρχομαι μετά από αρκετές μέρες. Έχω κάνει ήδη restart το router αλλά οι εξερχόμενες δεν δουλεύουν. Πλέον σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι αρκετοί μου έκαναν παράπονα ότι με καλούσα από κινητά και έλεγε ότι ο αριθμός που καλείτε δεν υπάρχει ή δεν είναι προσβάσιμος από το δίκτυο!!!Ρε παιδιά τελικά φταίει η εταιρία, να αλλάξουμε να βρούμε την υγειά μας; Έχω αρρωστήσει με αυτό το θέμα μιας και οι αριθμοί μου είναι επαγγελματικοί και έχω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι παράπονα.


τις τελευταίες μέρες που βρίσκομαι σπιτι περισσότερη ωρα λόγω αυτοπεριορισμου, το εχω παρακολουθησει και φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει αφου μας παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και δεν παραπονιουνται οτι δεν δουλεύει.
Βέβαια το δουλεύω με το ζοιπερ γιατι με το pap2 δεν συνεργάζεται καλά.
Μιλάω μόνο για εισερχόμενες.

----------


## ilav

To ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες έχω και σε νούμερο που έχω συνδεδεμένο σε fritz 7140 οπότε δεν φταίνε μάλλον τα pap2.

----------


## 8anos

δεν ξερω τι προβλημα εχεις με τις εισερχόμενες αλλα το δικο μου νουμερο δέχτηκε κλησεις σημερα κανονικά.
βεβαια μιλαμε για δυο κλησεις αλλα δεν περιμενα και αλλες.

----------


## ilav

Δοκίμασες να το καλέσεις από κινητο;

----------


## 8anos

> Δοκίμασες να το καλέσεις από κινητο;


Όχι, είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## ilav

Τελικά σήμερα χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα επανήλθαν. Οι εισερχόμενες είναι όλες οκ. Εξερχόμενες δεν έχω προς το παρόν στο ένα νούμερο στο pap2.

----------


## nvp55

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Έκανα πρόσφατα νέα σύνδεση στην omnivoice λόγω του ότι λόγω τηλεργασίας χρειαζόμουν νουμεράκι για να μπορώ να δουλεύω από το σπίτι. 
Είχα ένα Fritz 7140 και το σέταρα όπως βρήκα οδηγίες από το διαδίκτυο συνδέοντας πάνω του ένα ασύρματο αναλογικό τηλέφωνο.
Δούλεψε 2-3 μέρες αλλά με διακοπές στην ομιλία. Από χτες δεν περνάει εισερχόμενη αλλά ούτε και εξερχόμενη κλήση ενώ φαίνεται κανονικά συνδεδεμένο στο μενού του αλλά και στη σελίδα της omnivoice.
Σήμερα κατέβασα το zoiper στο κινητό το οποίο δουλεύει τέλεια σε ποιότητα και συνδεσιμότητα αλλά καταναλώνει πολύ μπαταρία στο κινητό μου και δεν με βολεύει.
Έχει σετάρει κανείς για να μου πει τι πρέπει να προσέξω ακριβώς;

----------


## 8anos

Στο zoiper εννοεις;

Αν ναι, δοκίμασε την λειτουργία push του zoiper,  έχει δοκιμαστική περίοδο 7 ημερών και συνδρομή 10 ευρώ το χρόνο. 

https://www.zoiper.com/en/support/ho...20PUSH#android

----------


## stelakis1914

Βάλε τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις. Με αυτές δούλευε με επιτυχία όταν δούλευα την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Για τις εξερχόμενες ρίξε και μια ματιά στους dialing rules.

----------


## nvp55

> Στο zoiper εννοεις;
> 
> Αν ναι, δοκίμασε την λειτουργία push του zoiper,  έχει δοκιμαστική περίοδο 7 ημερών και συνδρομή 10 ευρώ το χρόνο. 
> 
> https://www.zoiper.com/en/support/ho...20PUSH#android


To zoiper δουλεύει μια χαρά. Μέσω fritz 7140 είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## alexis8

Καλησπέρα
Και εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω της εργασίας από το σπίτι χρησιμοποιώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό omnivoice για την επικοινωνία με τους συναδέλφους. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει δυσλειτουργία. Εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες οκ (συσκευή Grandstream και εφαρμογή wave).
Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς προβλήματα με ίντερνετ από wind; Ο πεθερός μου και αυτός μέσω wave βγάζει κανονικά κλήσεις μέσω data (cosmote) αλλά όταν συνδέεται μέσω wifi οι μισές κλήσεις δεν βγαίνουν. Για εισερχόμενες δεν γνωρίζω.
Γνωρίζετε αν κάποιοι πάροχοι "μπλοκάρουν" το voip;

----------


## kostas2005

Η wind σίγουρα σε μια 100mbit αλλα και σε μια 50mbit που έχω.
Τσακωμοί σπάσιμο νεύρων και δεν κανουν τίποτα τα σκουπίδια της wind.
4 λύσεις.
Αν η συσκευή υποστηρίζει tls γύρνα το και λογικά θα το προσπεράσεις.
(Τα softphone όπως το wave υποστηρίζουν.)
Διαφορετικά μίλα με την εξυπηρέτηση της omni και ζήτα τον εναλλακτικό σέρβερ πόρτα.
Δουλεύει άψογα με μια μικρή παραχώρηση ίσως.
Πάρε την wind και ζητα να στο φτιάξουν λέγοντας μια άλλη δικαιολογία πχ για κάμερες.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι το που θα πέσεις και σε παρακαλώ αν μιλήσεις μαζι τους πες μας αν θα σου έρθει ποτέ sms με αριθμό υπόθεσης.
Πολλές φορές δεν στέλνουν για να μην μπορείς να πας σε συνήγορο κλπ.
Μπορείς βέβαια αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις και modem με μεγάλες πιθανότητες να ρο προσπεράσεις πάλι.

----------


## ilav

Καλησπέρα πάλι κι από εμένα. Τελικά κατάφερα να σετάρω και τα 2 νούμερα στα Linksys pap2 μετά από hard reset και επαναρύθμιση. Μια λεπτομέρεια μόνο διαπιστώνω. Όταν με καλούν εξωτερική γραμμή ακούγεται σε αυτόν που με καλεί σαν χτύπος από σφυρί ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (σαν να κάνει μικρές διακοπές η ομιλία) και στις 2 γραμμές. Καταλαβαίνει τι λέω ο συνομιλητής αλλά είναι λίγο κουραστικό και εκνευριστικό και μερικοί με καλούν στο κινητό. Μήπως φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση;

----------


## 8anos

Σήμερα στείλανε αυτό το εμαιλ στους συνδρομητές τους


Έως ότου ξεκινήσει μια πιο τακτική επικοινωνία με Newletter από εμάς και με αφορμή κάποιες προειδοποιήσεις ασφαλείας, συντάξαμε αυτό το μήνυμα.

Ο ιός που κυνηγάει την ανθρωπότητα σε όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη της γης, έφερε αρκετές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά μας. Άλλαξε σίγουρα κάποιες από τις συνήθειές μας, αλλά και τον τρόπο εργασίας για πολλούς. Οι συνδρομητές μας ήταν ήδη εξοικειωμένοι με τις λειτουργίες εικονικού τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, που χρησιμοποιούν εδώ και χρόνια χωρίς επιπλέον χρεώσεις.

Δεν θέλω να σταθώ πολύ στο θέμα του ιού.. ας πάμε στα δικά μας...

ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ: Όσοι έχουν εγκατεστημένα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα, ακόμα κι αν είναι «πίσω» από ρούτερ, «προστατευμένα» στο «εσωτερικό δίκτυο», θα πρέπει να τα ελέγχουν κατά διαστήματα και να αναβαθμίζουν το λογισμικό τους. Επίσης πρέπει να βεβαιωθούν ότι τα έχουν προστατέψει σωστά, εφαρμόζοντας τις κατάλληλες πολιτικές προστασίας στην firewall. Πρόσφατα υπήρξε πρόβλημα με τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα της Grandstream. Έχει βγει και ανακοίνωση από τον κατασκευαστή, ότι πρέπει τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα της σειράς UCM να αναβαθμιστούν άμεσα. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι έχουμε δημοσιεύσει στην περιοχή «Υποστήριξη» κείμενο σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις στην ιστοσελίδα μας, οι οποίες μπορούν να αυξήσουν πολύ την ασφάλεια των συστημάτων του πελάτη.
Νέα λειτουργία: Περιορισμός εξερχόμενων κλήσεων. Με την ενεργοποίηση αυτής της λειτουργίας ο συγκεκριμένος ΙΡ λογαριασμός δεν θα μπορεί να καλεί πουθενά πλέον, εκτός από τους αριθμούς που «επιτρέπονται» (whitelist). Εξ ορισμού επιτρέπεται πάντα η κλήση προς τον Ευρωπαϊκό Αριθμό Έκτακτης Ανάγκης (112). Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορεί ο κάθε πελάτης να προσθέσει κι άλλους αριθμούς στη λίστα των επιτρεπτών κλήσεων.
Νέα λειτουργία: Υποστήριξη Microsoft Teams. Είναι πλέον πολύ διαδομένο και σίγουρα έπαιξε το ρόλο του το διάστημα που κλειστήκαμε στα σπίτια μας. Πελάτες που έχουν ενεργοποιημένη τη λειτουργία του Direct Routing στο Microsoft Teams, μπορούν να το συνδέσουν με το σύστημά μας και έτσι να δέχονται αλλά και να κάνουν κλήσεις μέσω της υπηρεσίας μας.
Νέα λειτουργία: WebRTC για προγραμματιστές. Μετατρέπουμε τον browser σε τηλεφωνική συσκευή. Για τον χρήστη της σελίδας δεν απαιτείται εγκατάσταση κάποιου λογισμικού για να μετατρέψει τον υπολογιστή του σε τηλέφωνο. Χρήσιμο επίσης για ιστοσελίδες που θέλουν να προσφέρουν τηλεφωνική κλήση κατευθείαν από τον υπολογιστή. Τα παραδείγματα χρήσης είναι πάρα πολλά, καλέστε μας για να συζητήσουμε για την δική σας λύση.
Νέα λειτουργία: Λήψη SMS. Κάποιοι από τους αριθμούς εξωτερικού που διαθέτουμε επιτρέπουν τη λήψη μηνυμάτων SMS, τα οποία εμείς τα προωθούμε σε email. Η λειτουργία είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμοι και για πελάτες οι οποίοι έχουν ήδη εκχωρημένους αριθμούς που το υποστηρίζουν.
Υπενθύμιση: Πλησιάζει η μέρα που θα μεταφερθούμε στις καινούριες μας ιστοσελίδες. Για να συνεχίσετε να έχετε πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να έχετε ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες σύνδεσης στο OmniNET Authenticator (Single Sign On). Αυτό θα πρέπει να το προσέξουν ειδικά οι «παλιοί» πελάτες, αφού εδώ και καιρό όλες οι εγγραφές γίνονται ήδη στο καινούριο σύστημα.
Ειδική προσφορά τηλεφωνικού κέντρου Fritzbox 7390 στα €59,99.


Στείλαμε αυτό το μήνυμα στους συνδρομητές μας, διότι βάση νομοθεσίας είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ενημερώνουμε τους πελάτες μας σχετικά με θέματα ασφάλειας επικοινωνιών.

Αν δεν θέλετε να λαμβάνετε ενημερωτικά μηνύματα από την εταιρεία μας ή έχετε λάβει περισσότερα του ενός μηνύματα, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας για να κάνουμε τις αντίστοιχες διορθώσεις.

OmniVoice
Μία υπηρεσία της ΟΜΝΙΝΕΤ
Ακροπόλεως 115
172 35 Δάφνη

ΤΗΛ: +30 212 213 1000
EMAIL: members@omnivoice.eu
WEB: www.omnivoice.eu

----------


## euri

Εγώ δεν το έλαβα ακόμα...

Ευχαριστούμε Σουηδέ!


Το πιο ενδιαφέρον που διαβαζω, τουλάχιστον για μένα, είναι η αλλαγή του authentication. Είμαι ακόμη με τον παλιό τρόπο, οπότε πρέπει να το δω κι αυτό.

----------


## 8anos

> Εγώ δεν το έλαβα ακόμα...
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε Σουηδέ!
> 
> 
> Το πιο ενδιαφέρον που διαβαζω, τουλάχιστον για μένα, είναι η αλλαγή του authentication. Είμαι ακόμη με τον παλιό τρόπο, οπότε πρέπει να το δω κι αυτό.



και εγω με τον παλιό τρόπο ήμουνα και τον άλλαξα σήμερα.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και μια και ήθελα να αλλάξω τον κωδικό το έκανα ως εξής:

κλικ στο Σύνδεση / Εγγραφή (OMNI Authenticator)
κλικ στο Ξέχασες τον κωδικό;
έβαλα το Όνομα χρήστη (κάποιος μπορεί να βαλει και το email)
μου στείλανε λινκ για νεο κωδικό και στην συνέχεια νεο λινκ για την επιβεβαίωση του εμαιλ

----------


## shak

Πάντως στην omnivoice που είμαι εδώ και κάτι χρόνια, με το fritz box 7270 που έχω (παλιότερα είχα άλλο fritz αλλά τα ίδια έκανε), κολλάει αρκετές φορές την ημέρα, δηλ. στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δεν χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο, ενώ από την μεριά του καλούντος δεν καλεί, έχω δοκιμάσει στις ρυθμίσεις τα πάντα μάταια, τσάμπα μου φαίνεται πληρώνω και τα λίγα λεφτά της ανανέωσης, με επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ ξεκολλάει μέχρι να ξανακολλήσει.

----------


## geioannou

καλησπερα. εγω σε αρκετα fritz που εχω φτιαξει 7140, ολα παιζουν κανονικα χωρις προβλημα. μονο ενα 7140 εχει προβλημα αλλα χτυπαει το software του, τα διχνει ολα error, του κανω reset, το στηνω απο την αρχη και μετα παιζει μια χαρα μεχρι να ξαναχτυπησει. το προβλημα μαλλον δημιουργειται απο πτωση ρευματος...
Τωρα γιατι εσενα δεν παιζει δεν μπορω να φανταστω.
κανεις αλλος με 7270 ??

----------


## nrevenides

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Έχω ένα θέμα με την Omnivoice εδώ και καιρό, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω βρει λύση. Σε άσχετο χρόνο, μπορεί μετά από 3 ημέρες, μπορεί και μετά από 10 ημέρες, η γραμμή μου δεν δέχεται κλήσεις. Στο κέντρο μου (Issabel)  την γραμμή την δείχνει Register, αλλά δεν είναι. Στην σελίδα τους, όταν μπαίνω για να δω, βλέπω ότι δεν έχει 'πράσινο χρώμα' εκεί που δείχνει αν είμαι Register. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να επανέλθει, είναι αν αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση στο κέντρο μου και πατήσω Reload, η από cli να γράψω 'sip reload'. Τότε επανέρχεται αμέσως. Σε επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα τους, η απάντηση είναι ότι φυσικά και φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις μου και ότι μου είπαν να ρυθμίσω η να αλλάξω (έχω καλέσει πολλές φορές) δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Στο κέντρο έχω άλλες 5 γραμμές, από CYTA (ακόμη), από Viva και από yuboto και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Μόνο με την Omnivoice. Κάποια βοήθεια κανείς; Έστω και κάποιο cronjob που θα κάνει sip Reload κάθε μία - δύο ημέρες θα μου έλυνε το πρόβλημα, (είναι η γραμμή του σπιτιού και έχω γκρίνια) αλλά δεν ξέρω να το κάνω.

 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Έχω ένα θέμα με την Omnivoice εδώ και καιρό, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω βρει λύση. Σε άσχετο χρόνο, μπορεί μετά από 3 ημέρες, μπορεί και μετά από 10 ημέρες, η γραμμή μου δεν δέχεται κλήσεις. Στο κέντρο μου (Issabel)  την γραμμή την δείχνει Register, αλλά δεν είναι. Στην σελίδα τους, όταν μπαίνω για να δω, βλέπω ότι δεν έχει 'πράσινο χρώμα' εκεί που δείχνει αν είμαι Register. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να επανέλθει, είναι αν αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση στο κέντρο μου και πατήσω Reload, η από cli να γράψω 'sip reload'. Τότε επανέρχεται αμέσως. Σε επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα τους, η απάντηση είναι ότι φυσικά και φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις μου και ότι μου είπαν να ρυθμίσω η να αλλάξω (έχω καλέσει πολλές φορές) δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Στο κέντρο έχω άλλες 5 γραμμές, από CYTA (ακόμη), από Viva και από yuboto και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Μόνο με την Omnivoice. Κάποια βοήθεια κανείς; Έστω και κάποιο cronjob που θα κάνει sip Reload κάθε μία - δύο ημέρες θα μου έλυνε το πρόβλημα, (είναι η γραμμή του σπιτιού και έχω γκρίνια) αλλά δεν ξέρω να το κάνω.
> 
>  Ευχαριστώ


Δίνεις την εντολή crontab -e ως root και βάζεις το παρακάτω κάτω από την τελευταία γραμμή:



```
0 5 * * */2 /usr/sbin/asterisk -x "sip reload" > /dev/null 2>&1
```

Με αυτό τρέχει κάθε 2 μέρες την εντολή */usr/sbin/asterisk -x "sip reload"* . Αν το εκτελέσιμο του asterisk δεν βρίσκεται στον κατάλογο /usr/sbin , αλλάζεις τον κατάλογο. Στα cron πάντα να έχεις το full path του κάθε εκτελέσιμου.

----------


## nrevenides

> Δίνεις την εντολή crontab -e ως root και βάζεις το παρακάτω κάτω από την τελευταία γραμμή:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 0 5 * * */2 /usr/sbin/asterisk -x "sip reload" > /dev/null 2>&1
> ```
> 
> Με αυτό τρέχει κάθε 2 μέρες την εντολή */usr/sbin/asterisk -x "sip reload"* . Αν το εκτελέσιμο του asterisk δεν βρίσκεται στον κατάλογο /usr/sbin , αλλάζεις τον κατάλογο. Στα cron πάντα να έχεις το full path του κάθε εκτελέσιμου.


Θεωρητικά το έκανα (δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει το crontab, αλλά βρήκα στο internet), μένει να δω αν δουλεύει κιόλας.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimangelid

> Θεωρητικά το έκανα (δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει το crontab, αλλά βρήκα στο internet), μένει να δω αν δουλεύει κιόλας.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Στα cron job η σύνταξη της εντολής για το πότε θα τρέξει είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι, ούτε εγώ το ξέρω απ' έξω  :Wink:  Το υπόλοιπο είναι η εντολή όπως θα την έτρεχες με SSH, με την διαφορά ότι πρέπει να βάζεις το full path του εκτελέσιμου.

----------


## nrevenides

> Στα cron job η σύνταξη της εντολής για το πότε θα τρέξει είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι, ούτε εγώ το ξέρω απ' έξω  Το υπόλοιπο είναι η εντολή όπως θα την έτρεχες με SSH, με την διαφορά ότι πρέπει να βάζεις το full path του εκτελέσιμου.


Καλημέρα. Το path του εκτελεσιμου, δεν ξέρω που είναι ούτε πως το βρίσκω, αλλά πρέπει να είναι αυτό που γράφεις, γιατί τρέχω την εντολή και δουλεύει (!)
[root@issabel ~]# /usr/sbin/asterisk -x "sip reload" > /dev/null 2>&1
Οπότε έγινε η μισή δουλειά. Η δυσκολία μου μετά με το crontab, ήταν πως δεν ήξερα πως να κάνω  edit, insert και save, διάβασα και τα βρήκα και μόλις τρέξω την εντολή, σε άλλο ταυτόχρονα ανοικτό παράθυρο cli, βλέπω:

issabel*CLI>
    -- Remote UNIX connection
 Reloading SIP
    -- Remote UNIX connection disconnected

και έτσι ξέρω ότι δουλεύει. Την ίδια στιγμή εδώ: https://crontab.guru/   μπορώ να φτιάξω/δοκιμάσω και το time table η όπως λέγεται τέλος πάντων το "χρονόμετρο" της εντολής, το έκανα ανα 2λεπτο και έβλεπα στο cli ότι είναι εντάξει.

Πάλι όμως "μπακάλικη" δουλειά έκανα, για τον εξής λόγο.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν είμαι register στην Omnivoice (όταν συμβαίνει αυτό στην πραγματικότητα, δεν ξέρω τον λόγο), για τις ανάγκες τις δοκιμής, αλλάζω εξωτερική IP στο κέντρο μου και κάνω check στο panel της Omnivoice.
Πατάω εδώ


Μετά, βλέπω την τελευταία ip μου, όπως την ξέρει η Omnivoice και πατάω μετά εκεί που λέει "sip4.omnivoice.eu"


Στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει, βλέπω στο "contact" και στο "ip", την ip μου, εδώ τελειώνει σε .199



Μόλις αλλάξει η ip μου, τρέχω το sip reload και μόλις ξαναπάω στο τελευταίο παράθυρο της Omnivoice, βλέπω αυτό:


Βλέπω στο "ip", την ip μου που έχει αλλάξει, εδώ τελειώνει σε 1.7 και στο "contact" βλέπω την προηγούμενη ip μου, που τελειώνει σε .199.
Φυσικά τώρα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, και ακόμη και αν τρέξω ξανά το sip reload, δεν αλλάζει κάτι, τουλάχιστον όχι άμεσα (περίμενα ~5 λεπτά, αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι).
Εάν τρέξω ξανά το sip reload μετά από *3 λεπτά*, τότε όλα οκ. Γι'αυτό έγραψα "μπακάλικα", γιατί έβαλα το cronetab να τρέχει την ίδια εντολή 2 φορές, η 2η 3 λεπτά μετά από την πρώτη και θα περιμένω κάποιες ημέρες τώρα, να δω αν δουλεύει. Μάλλον θα υπάρχει και ο σωστός τρόπος να γίνουν όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν τον ξέρω.

----------


## RTouris

Ερώτηση σε εγκατάσταση ενός PAP2Τ πάνω στο δίκτυο της Omni.

2 ενεργά FXS ports στα οποία βρίσκονται συνδεδεμένες 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές με ξεχωριστό εξαψήφιο η κάθε μία. Ένας γεωγραφικός αριθμός και ring group ρυθμισμένο ώστε να χτυπάνε και τα 2 εξαψήφια ταυτόχρονα. Μέχρι εδώ καλά.

Υπάρχει τρόπος αν απαντηθεί η κλήση από την μία θύρα FXS (1η τηλ. συσκευή) να προωθηθεί κάπως στην 2η θύρα FXS (2η τηλ. συσκευή), χρησιμοποιώντας ίσως το blind transfer που προσφέρει ως δυνατότητα η συσκευή η κάποια αντίστοιχη λειτουργία που παρέχει η Omni;

Η ερώτηση καθώς προφανώς οι έως τώρα δοκιμές μου έχουν 'αποτύχει' :/

----------


## dimangelid

> Ερώτηση σε εγκατάσταση ενός PAP2Τ πάνω στο δίκτυο της Omni.
> 
> 2 ενεργά FXS ports στα οποία βρίσκονται συνδεδεμένες 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές με ξεχωριστό εξαψήφιο η κάθε μία. Ένας γεωγραφικός αριθμός και ring group ρυθμισμένο ώστε να χτυπάνε και τα 2 εξαψήφια ταυτόχρονα. Μέχρι εδώ καλά.
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος αν απαντηθεί η κλήση από την μία θύρα FXS (1η τηλ. συσκευή) να προωθηθεί κάπως στην 2η θύρα FXS (2η τηλ. συσκευή), χρησιμοποιώντας ίσως το blind transfer που προσφέρει ως δυνατότητα η συσκευή η κάποια αντίστοιχη λειτουργία που παρέχει η Omni;
> 
> Η ερώτηση καθώς προφανώς οι έως τώρα δοκιμές μου έχουν 'αποτύχει' :/


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αν έχει το pap συνδυασμό ψηφίων για blind transfer στέλνει το αίτημα στον sip server που είναι συνδεδεμένο, στης omnivoice στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Αν ο sip server δεν το υποστηρίζει, δεν θα δουλέψει.

Τα pap δεν έχουν δυνατότητες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου.

Δοκίμασε την ώρα που μιλάς να πατήσεις το flash στην συσκευή σου και αν δώσει τόνο, να πατήσεις το εξαψήφιο της άλλης , να κλείσεις το ακουστικό και να δεις αν γίνει η μεταφορά. Σε asterisk δουλεύει μια χαρά έτσι.

----------


## RTouris

Δυστυχώς με το flash δεν πάμε πουθενά...εξ' ού και ο προβληματισμός μου, καθώς βάσει specs το PAP2T φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει τέτοιες λειτουργίες (αν και εφ' όσον τις προσφέρει ο sip φαντάζομαι πλέον)... :/

----------


## dimangelid

> Δυστυχώς με το flash δεν πάμε πουθενά...εξ' ού και ο προβληματισμός μου, καθώς βάσει specs το PAP2T φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει τέτοιες λειτουργίες (αν και εφ' όσον τις προσφέρει ο sip φαντάζομαι πλέον)... :/


Γιατί με το flash δεν πάμε πουθενά; Δεν έχεις να χάσεις απολύτως τίποτα να το δοκιμάσεις. Μπορεί να μην υποστηρίζεται ούτε αυτό από την Omnivoice.

----------


## RTouris

Δεν πάμε πουθενά επειδή στην πράξη με δύο συσκευές που το δοκίμασα δεν κάνει τπτ, στην ουσία αυτό εννοούσα  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν πάμε πουθενά επειδή στην πράξη με δύο συσκευές που το δοκίμασα δεν κάνει τπτ, στην ουσία αυτό εννοούσα


Δηλαδή το πατάς, σου δίνει τόνο, πατάς το εξαψήφιο και δεν γίνεται η μεταβίβαση;

----------


## RTouris

Πατάς το flash κατά τη διάρκεια ενεργής κλήσης και δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> Πατάς το flash κατά τη διάρκεια ενεργής κλήσης και δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα


Παίζει τότε το PAP να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι πατάς το Flash. Ψάξε δύο πράγματα:

1) Αν η συσκευή σου έχει δυνατότητα αύξησης του χρόνου του flash, ανέβαζέ τον σταδιακά και δοκίμαζε μετά από κάθε αλλαγή να το πατήσεις σε μια ενεργή κλήση.

2) Αν δεν έχει η συσκευή δυνατότητα αύξησης του χρόνου του flash, δες αν μπορείς μέσα από το PAP να μειώσεις τον χρόνο του flash.

----------


## RTouris

ενημερώνω εν καιρώ...εντωμεταξύ μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι το flash γενικά λαιτουργεί στους sip servers της omnivoice;

----------


## geioannou

λογο των γνωστων προβληματων με το registration της omni, τον τελευταιο χρονο το registration το εκανα σε ενα fritzbox και απο εκει το εστελνα στο freepbx. Εδω και ενα μηνα το εβγαλα το fritz και το registration το κανει κανονικα το freepbx. τα προβληματα με το registration υπαρχουν ξανα, αλλα τι παρατηρησα. στο σπιτι εχω δυο VDSL. Μια Vodafone και μια OTE. Οταν ριχνω την Vodafone στο freepbx τοτε καποια στιγμη θα το χασει το registration κα ιγια να το ξαναδει θα πρεπει να παιδευτω με reboot και με το να το αφησω disable για ωρα. Εαν στο freepbx ριξω την γραμμη του ΟΤΕ, τοτε γινεται αμεσως register!!
αν και τα προβληματα με το registration εχουν αναφερθει απο πολλους με καθε παροχο, υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει καποιο μεγαλητερο προβλημα με Vodafone ? Γιατι το παρατηρω μερες τωρα...

----------


## DVader

> λογο των γνωστων προβληματων με το registration της omni, τον τελευταιο χρονο το registration το εκανα σε ενα fritzbox και απο εκει το εστελνα στο freepbx. Εδω και ενα μηνα το εβγαλα το fritz και το registration το κανει κανονικα το freepbx. τα προβληματα με το registration υπαρχουν ξανα, αλλα τι παρατηρησα. στο σπιτι εχω δυο VDSL. Μια Vodafone και μια OTE. Οταν ριχνω την Vodafone στο freepbx τοτε καποια στιγμη θα το χασει το registration κα ιγια να το ξαναδει θα πρεπει να παιδευτω με reboot και με το να το αφησω disable για ωρα. Εαν στο freepbx ριξω την γραμμη του ΟΤΕ, τοτε γινεται αμεσως register!!
> αν και τα προβληματα με το registration εχουν αναφερθει απο πολλους με καθε παροχο, υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει καποιο μεγαλητερο προβλημα με Vodafone ? Γιατι το παρατηρω μερες τωρα...


Ο κάθε πάροχος διαφορετικά δρομολογεί στο δίκτυο του τον ίδιο τελικό προορισμό ... Κάπου στην πορεία κόβεται κάποιο πακέτο της επικοινωνίας...
Επίσης μπορεί η  OMNIVOICE  να καθυστερεί για κάποιο λόγο το registration από την Vodafone

- - - Updated - - -

Για αυτό έχεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά !

----------


## thourios

Down τώρα ακόμα και η ιστοσελίδα. Ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό το πρόβλημα

----------


## runner70

> Down τώρα ακόμα και η ιστοσελίδα. Ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό το πρόβλημα


Βλεποντας τα logs του router για κανα 10λεπτο το ειδα να ειναι down. Δεν ξερω αν ειχε καποια δυσλειτουργια μετα. Μπορει να ηταν και για maintenance.

----------


## kostas2005

καλημερα
υπαρχει κατι δωρεαν ενναλακτικο του pbxes για τα βασικα χωρις να εχουμε ανοιχτους υπολογιστες κλπ?

----------


## georgep138

> καλημερα
> υπαρχει κατι δωρεαν ενναλακτικο του pbxes για τα βασικα χωρις να εχουμε ανοιχτους υπολογιστες κλπ?


Οταν λες pbxes, τι εννοείς ?

----------


## kostas2005

cloud, κατι σαν το https://www2.pbxes.com/

----------


## georgep138

> cloud, κατι σαν το https://www2.pbxes.com/


Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με το pbxes  και ψάχνεις για εναλλακτικό ?

----------


## kostas2005

θελω και αλλο account

----------


## 8anos

> cloud, κατι σαν το https://www2.pbxes.com/





> Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με το pbxes  και ψάχνεις για εναλλακτικό ?


συγνώμη που πετάγομαι σαν την πορδή που λένε στην συζήτηση σας, αλλά τι ακριβώς προσφέρει το pbxes;
δίνει κατι επιπλέον στον οικιακό χρήστη;

----------


## kostas2005

Πχ αν η συσκευή που έχεις παίρνει μόνο ενα account μπορείς να βάλεις περισσότερα.

----------


## georgep138

> Πχ αν η συσκευή που έχεις παίρνει μόνο ενα account μπορείς να βάλεις περισσότερα.


Πώς μπορείς να βάλεις περισσότερα, αφού παίρνει μόνο ένα account ?

----------


## kmpatra

Τα συνδέεις ολα τα account πάνω σε λογαριασμό του pbx και βάζεις το username - password του pbx αντί για τα άλλα account.

----------


## kostas2005

τελικα υπαρχει δωρεαν ενναλακτική λύση ?

----------


## geioannou

> cloud, κατι σαν το https://www2.pbxes.com/


πηγα να κανω ενα account για να δω πως λειτουργει, to free εννοειτε, αλλα μολις εβαλα τα στοιχεια μου και πατησα επομενο βημα, ζητουσε να πληρωσω, παρολο που εγραφε οτι εχει και free accounts!!.
Δεν ειναι δωρεαν!!

----------


## kostas2005

Ήταν για όσους πρόλαβαν γι'αυτό ψάχνουμε εναλλακτικό.

----------


## kostas2005

εχει κανεις ρυθμισεις για το αρχαιο sip-gw2 η gw3 _

----------


## unemployed_ghost

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
αποφάσισα να στήσω ένα freepbx τοπικά στο δίκτυό μου, αλλά αντιμετοπίζω πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Να πω ότι για ρουτερ έχω Pfsense με PPOE session.
Ρυθμίζοντας σε chan sip με τις οδηγίες που βρήκα στη σελίδα της omnivoice δεν κατάφερα να κάνω κλήσεις.
Γυρίζοντας σε chan pjsip κάνει κανονικά εξερχόμενες.
Το πρόβλημα είναι στις εισερχόμενες όπου με καμία ρύθμιση δεν δουλεύει. 
Έχω βάλει στα inbounds DID και το ANY και το 6ψήφιο, αλλά τίποτα..
Υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο setup να με βοηθήσει να δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες;

- - - Updated - - -



Τελικά κατάφερα με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο Pfsense να δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες.
Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι ότι δέχεται εισερχόμενες μόνο με INBOUND ROUTE   ANY στο DID.
Άν βάλω 6ψήφιο ή γεωγραφικό δεν δέχεται εισερχόμενες.
καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> αποφάσισα να στήσω ένα freepbx τοπικά στο δίκτυό μου, αλλά αντιμετοπίζω πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
> Να πω ότι για ρουτερ έχω Pfsense με PPOE session.
> Ρυθμίζοντας σε chan sip με τις οδηγίες που βρήκα στη σελίδα της omnivoice δεν κατάφερα να κάνω κλήσεις.
> Γυρίζοντας σε chan pjsip κάνει κανονικά εξερχόμενες.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι στις εισερχόμενες όπου με καμία ρύθμιση δεν δουλεύει. 
> Έχω βάλει στα inbounds DID και το ANY και το 6ψήφιο, αλλά τίποτα..
> Υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο setup να με βοηθήσει να δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες;
> 
> ...


Βάλε τα παρακάτω στο trunk της Omnivoice:

1) *Outgoing*
*Trunk Name:* Omnivoice

*PEER Details:*
username=ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ
type=peer
secret=ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=sip.omnivoice.eu
fromuser=ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ
fromdomain=omnivoice.eu
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
allow=alaw&ulaw&g722



2) *Incoming*

*USER Context:* Omnivoice_In

*USER Details:*
type=user
insecure=port,invite
fromdomain=omnivoice.eu
context=from-trunk

*Register String:* ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ:ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ@sip.omnivoice.eu/ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ


Μετά θα φτιάξεις ένα inbound route στο οποίο για DID θα βάλεις το εξαψήφιο.

----------


## vassilis3

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα χρησιμοποιούσα την Omni σαν εναλλακτικό πάροχο, πρόσφατα πήγα όλα τα σταθερά μου εκεί.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι παρ όλο που οι συσκευή μου είναι registered το τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπά πάντα με συνέπεια να χάνω εισερχόμενες.
Η τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπε ότι "δεν απαντά" και είτε φτάει ο πάροχος ή το hardware.
Σε ότι αφορά τον πάροχο έχω και wind (ADSL) αλλά και cosmote(ADSL) και στους δύο παρόχους εμφανίζεται το ίδιο συμπτωμα.
Σε ότι αφορά το hardware εχω ένα grandstream HT802 (με τις ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις της omnivoice)
Κανείς με ανάλογο πρόβλημα που να το έχει λύσει?
εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι γνωρίζω ότι χάνω εισερχόμενες λογω του ότι έχει βάλει στον ίδιο αριθμό να χτυπά και η εφραμογή (GS Wave) στο κινητό μου
Εφ όσον λοιπόν χτυπά το κινητό μου (μεσω wifi) τότε θεωρώ ότι πιθανότατα φταίει το HT802 
Πως μπορώ να το διαγνώσω?
Edit
Δεν είχα βάλει NAT keep Alive (όπως μου είπαν) κάτι που έκανα τώρα, και θα δω αν διορθώθηκε

----------


## nrevenides

Το τηλέφωνο σου δεν χτυπάει ποτέ ή κάποιες φορές; Πως βλέπεις ότι είσαι "registered", από την συσκευή σου ή από την σελίδα της Omnivoice; 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σχέση, αλλά τσέκαρε στην σελίδα 212 δύο post που έχω, μήπως σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## netblues

Δεν γίνεται στο ιδιο account να εχεις δυο συσκευές. Κανει αυτο που περιγράφεις

----------


## unemployed_ghost

> Βάλε τα παρακάτω στο trunk της Omnivoice:
> 
> 1) *Outgoing*
> *Trunk Name:* Omnivoice
> 
> *PEER Details:*
> username=ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ
> type=peer
> secret=ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ
> ...





Ευχαριστώ πολύ, δούλεψε.

----------


## kmpatra

> Δεν γίνεται στο ιδιο account να εχεις δυο συσκευές. Κανει αυτο που περιγράφεις


ακριβως εκει μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα,μπορει να ζητησει 2ο εξαψηφιο και να χτυπαει μετα απο ορισμενο χρονο στο κινητο αν δεν απαντηθει η κληση στο ht.
Μεσω ring group γινεται,δεν θυμαμαι αν υπαρχει επιλογη να χτυπανε και οι 2 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Το τηλέφωνο σου δεν χτυπάει ποτέ ή κάποιες φορές; Πως βλέπεις ότι είσαι "registered", από την συσκευή σου ή από την σελίδα της Omnivoice; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σχέση, αλλά τσέκαρε στην σελίδα 212 δύο post που έχω, μήπως σε βοηθήσουν.


Κάποιες φορές (το τεστάρω τώρα και με το Nat keep alive και θα ενημερώσω)

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γίνεται στο ιδιο account να εχεις δυο συσκευές. Κανει αυτο που περιγράφεις


δεν είναι στο ίδιο account Είναι στο ίδιο ring group

- - - Updated - - -




> ακριβως εκει μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα,μπορει να ζητησει 2ο εξαψηφιο και να χτυπαει μετα απο ορισμενο χρονο στο κινητο αν δεν απαντηθει η κληση στο ht.
> Μεσω ring group γινεται,δεν θυμαμαι αν υπαρχει επιλογη να χτυπανε και οι 2 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα.


αυτό έχω κάνει (ring group) δεν το διευκρίνησα στο αρχικό post

----------


## kmpatra

στη σελίδα των γεωγραφικών αριθμών,υπαρχει τερμα δεξια ενα sms in με κοκκινο κύκλο (κατάσταση ανενεργού λογικά). Προετοιμάζουν εισερχόμενα sms για τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς?

----------


## runner70

> Κάποιες φορές (το τεστάρω τώρα και με το Nat keep alive και θα ενημερώσω)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δεν είναι στο ίδιο account Είναι στο ίδιο ring group
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Αν εχεις δημιουργησει ενα ring group με 2 εσωτερικους αριθμους και θελεις οι εισερχομενες στον εξωτερικο σου αριθμο, να χτυπαει και στις δυο συσκευες, προσωπικα δεν μου δουλευει. Χτυπαει το τηλ και μολις το σηκωσω κλεινει.

----------


## thourios

Μεγάλη ιστορία το ring group. Έχω καταφέρει και μου δουλεύει αλλά κάποιες φορές χτυπάει λίγες φορές το τηλέφωνο ασχέτως ρύθμισης.

----------


## vassilis3

> Αν εχεις δημιουργησει ενα ring group με 2 εσωτερικους αριθμους και θελεις οι εισερχομενες στον εξωτερικο σου αριθμο, να χτυπαει και στις δυο συσκευες, προσωπικα δεν μου δουλευει. Χτυπαει το τηλ και μολις το σηκωσω κλεινει.


εμενα δουλεύει!

- - - Updated - - -




> Μεγάλη ιστορία το ring group. Έχω καταφέρει και μου δουλεύει αλλά κάποιες φορές χτυπάει λίγες φορές το τηλέφωνο ασχέτως ρύθμισης.


δεν το ξέρω γιατί αν αργήσω το σηκώνει τηλεφωνητής ο οποίος ειναι πάντα ενεργοποιημένος στο ένα εσωτερικο

----------


## geioannou

Ενω εχω σε dial patern (freepbx) XXXXX για να μπορω να παιρνω πενταψήφια, οι κλησεις δεν πραγματοποιουνται ποτε!!
τα κοβει για καποιο λογο η omni η κατι εχω ξεχασει να κανω ??

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Η omnivoice δεν υποστηρίζει κλήσεις προς πενταψήφια, π.χ 13888 . Ούτε τους σύντομους κωδικούς βλαβών.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ενω εχω σε dial patern (freepbx) XXXXX για να μπορω να παιρνω πενταψήφια, οι κλησεις δεν πραγματοποιουνται ποτε!!
> τα κοβει για καποιο λογο η omni η κατι εχω ξεχασει να κανω ??


Τα πενταψήφια στην σταθερή ξεκινούν από 1 αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε φτιάχνεις τα παρακάτω στο dialpan:

1XX (τριψήφια)
1ΧΧΧ (τετραψήφια)
1ΧΧΧΧΧ (πενταψήφια)

----------


## thourios

Αυτή την συσκευή WiFi που πουλάει η omnivoice την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Ή κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει σε αυτά τα λεφτά όμως
Reviews υπάρχουν;

----------


## geioannou

> Τα πενταψήφια στην σταθερή ξεκινούν από 1 αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε φτιάχνεις τα παρακάτω στο dialpan:
> 
> 1XX (τριψήφια)
> 1ΧΧΧ (τετραψήφια)
> 1ΧΧΧΧΧ (πενταψήφια)


σε ευχαριστω πολυ. σε δοκιμη που εκανα με το 11888 βγηκε η κληση κανονικα. με το 11320 που ειναι γραμμη του ΟΑΕΔ δεν βγαινει η κληση. ισως επειδη ειναι Σαββατοκυριακο! θα το κοιταξω παλι απο εβδομαδα.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ. σε δοκιμη που εκανα με το 11888 βγηκε η κληση κανονικα. με το 11320 που ειναι γραμμη του ΟΑΕΔ δεν βγαινει η κληση. ισως επειδη ειναι Σαββατοκυριακο! θα το κοιταξω παλι απο εβδομαδα.


Αυτός εδώ είναι το τιμοκατάλογος της εταιρείας όπως είναι αναρτημένος εδώ: https://admin.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/248/cat/5



Το 11888 βγήκε κανονικά διότι είναι μέσα στον κατάλογο. Το 11320 του ΟΑΕΔ δεν θα βγει.

----------


## geioannou

> Αυτός εδώ είναι το τιμοκατάλογος της εταιρείας όπως είναι αναρτημένος εδώ: https://admin.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/248/cat/5
> 
> 
> 
> Το 11888 βγήκε κανονικά διότι είναι μέσα στον κατάλογο. Το 11320 του ΟΑΕΔ δεν θα βγει.


εννοεις οτι επιτρεπουν τα πενταψηφια που αυτοι θελουν !!!!
αν ναι, δεν καταλαβαινω την λογικη αυτη !!!

----------


## badweed

το phoner δοκιμαζω σαν client για sip σε windows 
νομιζω ειναι πιο σταθερο και σιγουρα πολυ πιο ελαφρυ απο το x-lite jitsi που χρησιμοποιουσα προηγουμενως

----------


## nikomas50

> το phoner δοκιμαζω σαν client για sip σε windows 
> νομιζω ειναι πιο σταθερο και σιγουρα πολυ πιο ελαφρυ απο το x-lite που χρησιμοποιουσα προηγουμενως


Υπάρχει και το microSIP που σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δεις ποιος είναι σε σύνδεση και ποιος όχι.

----------


## kostas2005

ποιο ειναι το πληρέστερο και σταθεροτερο για windows?
κατι σαν το grandstream wave για android που για εμενα ειναι το καλυτερο.

----------


## dimangelid

> ποιο ειναι το πληρέστερο και σταθεροτερο για windows?
> κατι σαν το grandstream wave για android που για εμενα ειναι το καλυτερο.


Με το Jitsi παίζω αρκετό καιρό και δεν έχω προβλήματα. Υποστηρίζει και κρυπτογράφηση με TLS και SRTP και λειτουργεί τέλεια ακόμα και με self signed πιστοποιητικά.

----------


## kostas2005

αυτο θυμαμαι απο παλια και το eyebeam .
συζητηση να γινεται να δουμε ποιο ειναι το"καλυτερο"
πχ το  microSIP λεει οτι ειναι πολυ ελαφρύ

----------


## astbox

Κι εγώ προτιμώ το MicroSIP, απλό με ελάχιστο footprint και αρκετά συχνά updates.
Το μόνο κακό του είναι ότι ενώ μπορείς να έχεις πολλά account περασμένα, μόνο ένα μπορεί να είναι ενεργό.

----------


## kostas2005

αυτο ειναι θεμα αλλα κατι μπορει να γινει με ενα παλιο free account σε pbxes.
ετσι ομως χανεις 722 opus κλπ
θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο .
Σκεφτομουν και για το blink....

----------


## kostas2005

δεν εχει σχεση με την omnivoice αλλα το βαζω εδω 

PBXes -- under DDoS Attack
as you may have noticed PBXes was not available since yesterday
due to flooding the machines with 10 GBit/s of requests in an attempt
to overload systems. Sorry for the inconvenience caused

----------


## geioannou

δεν ξερω εαν ειναι θεμα της omni η αν θα επρεπε να το γραψω σε καποιο θρεντ που να αναφερεται σε freePBX αλλα εχω κανει την εξης παρατηρηση τις τελευταιες ημερες.

Αρχικα να πω οτι τις τελευταιες ημερες η omni ειναι αρκετα σταθερη. το αναφερω μια και θεωρω οτι πηγαινουν καλα τα πραγματα με την εταιρια.
Εχω λοιπον στο freePBX τρια εξαψήφια της omni. τα δυο εχουν επανω δεκαψηφιο αριθμο και το τριτο το εχω backup για να βλεπω εαν καποιο πεσει, εαν πεφτουν ολα η αυτο γινεται μεμονομενα.

παμε λοιπον στο Asterisk Info/ Registries και βλεπουμε



```
sip.omnivoice.eu:5060                   Y      2088ΧΧ                    1338 Registered          
sip.omnivoice.eu:5060                   Y      2172ΧΧ                     741 Registered
sip.omnivoice.eu:5060                   Y      2179ΧΧ                     638 Registered
```

αρχικα να πω οτι ολα ειναι στον ιδιο server. Τα δυο πρωτα, δηλαδη τα 2088ΧΧ και 2172ΧΧ ανηκουν στον ιδιο λογαριαμο και το τριτο, το 2179ΧΧ απο αλλο λογαριασμο. Το 208ΧΧΧ που εχει επανω του το γεωργαφικο αριθμο, που δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει καποιο ρολο, ΠΑΝΤΑ, μα ΠΑΝΤΑ, ακομα και αν τον-τους γυρίσω στον gr server, ΠΑΝΤΑ βγαζει παρα μα παρα πολυ μεγαλυτερο χρονο!!! αρχικα ξερω οτι ο χρονος αυτος ειναι ο χρονος μεχρι το επομενο register. Δεν ξερω εαν ειναι αυτο σωστο, αλλα αυτο που σιγουρα δεν ξερω ειναι γιατι ΠΑΝΤΑ το κανει μονο σε αυτο το εξαψηφιο!!

----------


## runner70

Μηπως εχει τιποτα ενεργοποιημενες υπηρεσιες ο 208χχχ ? πχ κρυπτογραφηση κλπ; Στους παλιους εσωτερικους αριθμους ειχαν δωσει πιλοτικα κατι τετοιες υπηρεσιες αν και δεν ξερω αν δουλεύει.

----------


## georgep138

> αλλα αυτο που σιγουρα δεν ξερω ειναι γιατι ΠΑΝΤΑ το κανει μονο σε αυτο το εξαψηφιο!!


Προφανώς (μάλλον) κάθε αριθμός, θα έχει διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις.
Επειδή αυτός που τους προγραμμάτισε, θα έβαλε χρόνους διαφορετικούς για κάθε εξαψήφιο.
Επικοινώνησε με την Omnivoice και γράψε μας τι θα σου πούν.
Αυτός ο χρόνος μέχρι το επόμενο registration, επιδρά στην ποιότητα της τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ?
Παίζει ρόλο, αν είναι μικρός ή μεγάλος και πόσο ?

----------


## geioannou

> Μηπως εχει τιποτα ενεργοποιημενες υπηρεσιες ο 208χχχ ? πχ κρυπτογραφηση κλπ; Στους παλιους εσωτερικους αριθμους ειχαν δωσει πιλοτικα κατι τετοιες υπηρεσιες αν και δεν ξερω αν δουλεύει.


Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ο αριθμος αυτος ειναι αρκετα παλιος, αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει ρυθμιση ξεχωριστη για τον καθε αριθμο για το καθε ποτε θα κανει register! νομιζα οτι by default ισχυει το ιδιο για ολους.
θα τους στειλω μια ερωτηση να δω τι θα μου πουν σχετικα με αυτο. οποτε ισως ειναι καλυτερα να δωσω το δεκαψηφιο σε εσωτερικο οπου ειναι απο τα καινουρια οπου εχουν μικροτερο χρονο!

----------


## kostas2005

σου δουλευουν οι υπηρεσιες srtp? παλιοτερα ναι. τωρα οτι και συνδυασμό να κανω απο control panel Omni αλλα και softphone δεν το εχω καταφερει.

----------


## dimangelid

Τις τελευταίες μέρες το trunk της Omnivoice στον Asterisk μου (Asterisk 13 & Freepbx 13 σε Opensuse 42.3) αποσυνδέεται και δεν συνδέεται ξανά, αν δεν το κάνω disable & enable από το freepbx.

Έχει κανένας ιδέα τι παίζει; Το κάνει και σε άλλους;

Είναι στον server sip.omnivoice.eu

----------


## geioannou

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες το trunk της Omnivoice στον Asterisk μου (Asterisk 13 & Freepbx 13 σε Opensuse 42.3) αποσυνδέεται και δεν συνδέεται ξανά, αν δεν το κάνω disable & enable από το freepbx.
> 
> Έχει κανένας ιδέα τι παίζει; Το κάνει και σε άλλους;
> 
> Είναι στον server sip.omnivoice.eu


εμενα, οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω, τις τελευταιες ημερες παιζει σχετικα πολυ σταθερα συγκριτικα με τον προηγουμενο καιρο. ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατα τυχη. βεβαια εκανα μια αλλαγη στην συνταξη του sip trunk, παρολο που δεν πιστευα οτι θα επαιζε ρολο, παρολα αυτα, απο τοτε παιζει πιο σταθερα.
ριξα μια ματια και αν θες ανεβασε το δικο σου

username=ΧΧΧΧΧΧ
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
secret=ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
qualify=yes
port=5060
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=sip.omnivoice.eu
fromuser=ΧΧΧΧΧΧ
fromdomain=sip.omnivoice.eu
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=alaw&ulaw

ΧΧΧΧΧΧ:ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ@sip.omnivoice.eu:5060/ΧΧΧΧΧΧ

- - - Updated - - -

τα ματιασα!!! το πρωι τα βρηκα ολα κατω!!! και βεβαια κατι που εχω κανει ξανα αναφορα στο παρελθον!!! Δυο εξαψηφια που εχω σε fritzbox, λειτουργουν κανονικοτατα και δεν επηρεάζονται ποτε απο τιποτα!!

EDIT: Εχω 3 γραμμες, αλλά την τηλεφωνια μου την εχω στην vodafone μονιμα. παρατηρησα οτι παρολο το reboot του freepbx και του adsl modem κανενα απο τα εσωτερικα δεν ενεβηκε. μολις αλλαξα παροχο προς την τηλεφωνια εκαναν register αμεσως ολα τα εξαψηφια!!! λες και κατι γιεται μεταξυ της Vodafone και της omni. Θα προσπαθησω να παρατηρησω εαν το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τον παροχο που εδωσα τωρα στην τηλεφωνια....

----------


## badweed

και εδω με vodafone ειναι down , σε client sip σε pc.

σε κινητο ,με αλλο software , το zoipper client με wind , συνδεθηκε .

----------


## badweed

γενικα ολη αυτην την εβδομαδα ειναι καπως οι υπηρεσιες ή ειναι ιδεα μου /τοπικο προβλημα  ; 
μια παιζει , μια δεν παιζει ,καποιες μερες για ωρες δεν συνδεεται . κανω ρεσταρτ το μοντεμ του ιντερνετ , παιζει ,μετα απο λιγες ωρες παλι οχι .

----------


## dimangelid

> γενικα ολη αυτην την εβδομαδα ειναι καπως οι υπηρεσιες ή ειναι ιδεα μου /τοπικο προβλημα  ; 
> μια παιζει , μια δεν παιζει ,καποιες μερες για ωρες δεν συνδεεται . κανω ρεσταρτ το μοντεμ του ιντερνετ , παιζει ,μετα απο λιγες ωρες παλι οχι .


Την χρησιμοποιώ πολύ σπάνια, απλά έχω αφήσει το trunk στον Asterisk.

Βλέπω όμως από το monitoring σύστημα που έχω, ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες πέφτει συχνά το trunk της και είτε σηκώνεται μόνο του μετά από λίγα λεπτά, είτε πρέπει να το απενεργοποιήσω και να το απενεργοποιήσω ξανά. Η σύνδεσή μου δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα trunk με άλλους voip παρόχους δεν έχουν κάνει κιχ.

----------


## badweed

> Την χρησιμοποιώ πολύ σπάνια, απλά έχω αφήσει το trunk στον Asterisk.
> 
> Βλέπω όμως από το monitoring σύστημα που έχω, ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες πέφτει συχνά το trunk της και είτε σηκώνεται μόνο του μετά από λίγα λεπτά, είτε πρέπει να το απενεργοποιήσω και να το απενεργοποιήσω ξανά. Η σύνδεσή μου δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα trunk με άλλους voip παρόχους δεν έχουν κάνει κιχ.


 :One thumb up: 
ευχαριστω ! 
οποτε ,  μαλλον δεν ειναι ιδεα μου .

----------


## dimangelid

> ευχαριστω ! 
> οποτε ,  μαλλον δεν ειναι ιδεα μου .


Για την omnivoice μιλάμε, οπότε δεν είναι ιδέα σου  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Από τα υπόλοιπα trunk (modulus, intertelecom, yuboto, callcentric) μόνο η yuboto μου είχε κάνει το ίδιο σκηνικό. Οι υπόλοιπες δεν έχουν πέσει ποτέ.

----------


## badweed

> Για την omnivoice μιλάμε, οπότε δεν είναι ιδέα σου  
> 
> Από τα υπόλοιπα trunk (modulus, intertelecom, yuboto, callcentric) μόνο η yuboto μου είχε κάνει το ίδιο σκηνικό. Οι υπόλοιπες δεν έχουν πέσει ποτέ.


ξερω οτι πεφτει ,
αλλα οχι τοσο συχνα 
 αλλα αυτην την εβδομαδα εχω για ωρες που δεν μπορεσα να κανω καποια τηλεφωνηματα οποτε μου φανηκε εντονα η απουσια των υπηρεσιων της . 
νομιζω δεν εχω συναντησει στα κοντα 2 χρονια τετοια κατασταση .

----------


## gcf

Σε ένα fritz που έχω δύο αριθμούς πάει πολύ σταθερά εδώ και μήνες.

----------


## badweed

> Σε ένα fritz που έχω δύο αριθμούς πάει πολύ σταθερά εδώ και μήνες.


και τις τελευταιες μερες ; 
τα χρησιμοποιεις ;

----------


## gcf

Ναι, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## badweed

τελικα εκανα μια ερευνα στο δικτυο μου και μαλλον εφταιγε ενας κομβος . 
απο την στιγμη που εκανα επανεκινηση του κομβου (ενα tenda access point ) , δεν εχει παρουσιαστει προβλημα .

----------


## runner70

Και σε εμενα την τελευταια εβδομαδα εχω καθε βραδυ αποσυνδεσεις και το πρωι που το κοιταζω εχει ξανασυνδεθεί. Συνδέομαι στο sip*gr*.omnivoice.eu που ειναι ο 4 της omni. Οσοι αντιμετωπίζετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ποιον σερβερ συνδέεστε;

----------


## badweed

εγω συνδεομαι στο sip.omnivoice.eu , αλλα η περιπτωση των αποσυνδεσεων και της μη δυνατοτητας κλησης μπορει να ηταν αποτελεσμα υψηλου ping που ειχα εντος του δικτυου , 200 με 1000 ms .
επειδη εκανα μεταφορες αρχειων διαρκειας ημερων , και γενικα δεν χρησιμοποιησα καποια υπηρεσια που να χρειαζεται αμεσοτητα εκτος απο το sip  , δεν προσεξα το προβλημα

----------


## geioannou

> Σε ένα fritz που έχω δύο αριθμούς πάει πολύ σταθερά εδώ και μήνες.


το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω. στο fritz ειναι οκ. αφου εχω ριξει τα trunks στο fritz και μετα τα στελνω στο freepbx

----------


## dsluser1

μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για το πως θα συμπληρώσουμε σε freepbx έναν αριθμό omnivoice ως pjsip (και όχι ως sip)?

----------


## MarkCFU

και εγώ! κάθε πρωί βρίσκω trunks κατω, αυτα στο fritz επανερχουνται μονα τους, αυτα στο Freepbx οχι, θελει "core restart now" στο asterisk CLI.  

κάποια ρύθμιση πρέπει να υπάρχει.....

----------


## dsluser1

> και εγώ! κάθε πρωί βρίσκω trunks κατω, αυτα στο fritz επανερχουνται μονα τους, αυτα στο Freepbx οχι, θελει "core restart now" στο asterisk CLI.  
> 
> κάποια ρύθμιση πρέπει να υπάρχει.....



ναι, κι εγώ το ίδιο. 
Για κάποιο λόγο οι εισερχόμενες στο νούμερο omnivoice δίνουν σήμα κατειλημμένου και κάνω επανεκκίνηση.

Βέβαια προχθές πέρασα ένα cronjob να κάνει κάθε μέρα τα ξημερώματα μονο του restart κι απενεργοποίησα το music on hold που είχα περάσει ένα online radio και μέχρι τώρα φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σωστά.
Αλλά νομίζω πως με pjsip θα ήταν καλύτερα...

----------


## dsluser1

[Ενημέρωση]
Τελικά βρήκα τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις για pjsip στο freepbx και είναι οι ίδιες που έχει αναρτήσει η modulus στην σελίδα της
προσαρμόζοντας βέβαια τα αντίστοιχα πεδία με τις πληροφορίες για omnivoice.

Πλέον omnivoice με chan_pjsip σε freepbx

----------


## leotzian

Γεια σε ολους για δώστε λίγπ βοήθεια σε ενα άσχετο με το θέμα.
Εχω εδώ και 15 ημέρες ενα Fritzbox 7530, εχω ενεργοποιήσει στην omnivoice 3 εξαψήφια τηλέφωνα, τα δύο τα εχω δηλώσει στο fritzbox στο Telephone Numbers, και το τρίτο το εχω δηλώσει στο Zoiper.

1) Μπορώ να κάνω κλήση από το Zoiper σε οτι τηλέφωνα θέλω κινητά σταθερά, αλλά καί στα δύο εξαφήφια νούμερα που εχω στο Fritzbox βάζοντας μπροστά τον αστερίσκο.

2) Από το Fritzbox μπορώ να καλέσω και από δύο τηλέφωνα omnivoice σε σταθετά κινητά, από το τηλέφωνο που εχω στην θύρα FON του Fritzbox αλλά και από το Android app που εχω σε 2 δηλωμένα κινητα στα Telephony Devices.
Αυτό ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, είναι να καλέσω το κινητό που εχω το zoiper μέσω του fritz η των apps, πατώ πχ *123456 και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ακούγεται σήμα κατηλειμένου.

Εχω πειραματιστεί με τα prefix 0030 κτλ, ρυθμίσεις στο Line settings σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι δεν στέλνει τον αστερίσκο.
Στο missed calls του fritz φαίνεται να εχει βάλει μπροστα δύο μηδενικά "21.01.21 10:42	00123456 οταν κάλεσα *123456
Μήπως το zoiper θέλει κάτι για να λαμβάνει είσερχόμενες από omnivoice? δεν βρίσκει δηλαδη το τηλέφωνο αλλά στην Omni το τηλέφωνο που εχω στο Zoiper φαίνεται registered.

Τι κάνω λάθος δύο μέρες παιδεύομαι.

Ευχαριστώ άπαντες εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## 8anos

Δεν μπορώ  απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου αλλά σε εμένα το zoiper έβγαζε προβλήματα τα οποία λύθηκαν όταν χρησιμοποιησα στο κινητό το Grandstream Wave

https://admin.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/777/cat/2

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> Γεια σε ολους για δώστε λίγπ βοήθεια σε ενα άσχετο με το θέμα.
> Εχω εδώ και 15 ημέρες ενα Fritzbox 7530, εχω ενεργοποιήσει στην omnivoice 3 εξαψήφια τηλέφωνα, τα δύο τα εχω δηλώσει στο fritzbox στο Telephone Numbers, και το τρίτο το εχω δηλώσει στο Zoiper.
> 
> 1) Μπορώ να κάνω κλήση από το Zoiper σε οτι τηλέφωνα θέλω κινητά σταθερά, αλλά καί στα δύο εξαφήφια νούμερα που εχω στο Fritzbox βάζοντας μπροστά τον αστερίσκο.
> 
> 2) Από το Fritzbox μπορώ να καλέσω και από δύο τηλέφωνα omnivoice σε σταθετά κινητά, από το τηλέφωνο που εχω στην θύρα FON του Fritzbox αλλά και από το Android app που εχω σε 2 δηλωμένα κινητα στα Telephony Devices.
> Αυτό ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, είναι να καλέσω το κινητό που εχω το zoiper μέσω του fritz η των apps, πατώ πχ *123456 και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ακούγεται σήμα κατηλειμένου.
> 
> Εχω πειραματιστεί με τα prefix 0030 κτλ, ρυθμίσεις στο Line settings σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι δεν στέλνει τον αστερίσκο.
> ...


Αν και δεν γνωρίζω το interface του fritz, το πρόβλημα σου μάλλον είναι ότι μπαίνουν μπροστά τα 2 μηδενικά και η Omnivoice προσπαθεί να δρομολογήσει τη κλήση ως εξωτερικού.
Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να καλείς με το * εκτός και αν είναι κάποια λειτουργία του fritz (π.χ για εσωτερική κλήση από το fon1 στο fon2).

Κανονικά για να καλέσεις είτε τον εαυτό σου σε κάποιο "εσωτερικό" εξαψήφιο ή κάποιου άλλου συνδρομητή, στέλνεις την κλήση στην omnivoice χωρίς κάποια τροποποίηση. Χωρίς 0030 ή +30 ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## thourios

> Δεν μπορώ  απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου αλλά σε εμένα το zoiper έβγαζε προβλήματα τα οποία λύθηκαν όταν χρησιμοποιησα στο κινητό το Grandstream Wave
> 
> https://admin.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/777/cat/2


Αντιθέτως προβλήματα είχα εγώ με το Grandstream Wave και έβαλα το zoiper το οποίο τα πάει πολύ καλύτερα. Χτυπάει σωστά και το bluetooth και άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι την δωρεάν έκδοση κιόλας. Σε Xiaomi τηλέφωνο αν και έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις στα δικαιώματα πρόσβασης.

----------


## leotzian

> Αν και δεν γνωρίζω το interface του fritz, το πρόβλημα σου μάλλον είναι ότι μπαίνουν μπροστά τα 2 μηδενικά και η Omnivoice προσπαθεί να δρομολογήσει τη κλήση ως εξωτερικού.
> Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να καλείς με το * εκτός και αν είναι κάποια λειτουργία του fritz (π.χ για εσωτερική κλήση από το fon1 στο fon2).
> 
> Κανονικά για να καλέσεις είτε τον εαυτό σου σε κάποιο "εσωτερικό" εξαψήφιο ή κάποιου άλλου συνδρομητή, στέλνεις την κλήση στην omnivoice χωρίς κάποια τροποποίηση. Χωρίς 0030 ή +30 ή κάτι άλλο.


Τελικά δίκιο είχες ο αστερίσκος έφταιγε ήθελε κατευθείαν το εξαψήφιο, για τον αστερίσκο διάβασα στις omnivoice το FAQ και μου κόλλησε, και το έβαζα πριν το εξαψήφιο, δοκίμασα και κατευθείαν άλλα δεν περίμενα όσο έπρεπε, όλα δουλεύουν τζάμι τώρα
Problem solved ευχαριστώ άπαντες.

----------


## puntomania

> Γεια σε ολους για δώστε λίγπ βοήθεια σε ενα άσχετο με το θέμα.
> Εχω εδώ και 15 ημέρες ενα Fritzbox 7530, εχω ενεργοποιήσει στην omnivoice 3 εξαψήφια τηλέφωνα, τα δύο τα εχω δηλώσει στο fritzbox στο Telephone Numbers, και το τρίτο το εχω δηλώσει στο Zoiper.
> 
> 1) Μπορώ να κάνω κλήση από το Zoiper σε οτι τηλέφωνα θέλω κινητά σταθερά, αλλά καί στα δύο εξαφήφια νούμερα που εχω στο Fritzbox βάζοντας μπροστά τον αστερίσκο.
> 
> 2) Από το Fritzbox μπορώ να καλέσω και από δύο τηλέφωνα omnivoice σε σταθετά κινητά, από το τηλέφωνο που εχω στην θύρα FON του Fritzbox αλλά και από το Android app που εχω σε 2 δηλωμένα κινητα στα Telephony Devices.
> Αυτό ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, είναι να καλέσω το κινητό που εχω το zoiper μέσω του fritz η των apps, πατώ πχ *123456 και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ακούγεται σήμα κατηλειμένου.
> 
> Εχω πειραματιστεί με τα prefix 0030 κτλ, ρυθμίσεις στο Line settings σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι δεν στέλνει τον αστερίσκο.
> ...


Γιατι βάζεις το * μπροστά στον 6ψηφιο?

----------


## leotzian

Αυτό έφταιγε όπως αναφερα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου, το διάβασα στο FAQ της Omnivoice και μπερδεύτηκα όλα καλά.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nvp55

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ ένα νούμερο που έχω στην omnivoice να το κάνω να χτυπάει σε voip ata που βρίσκεται σε έναν χώρο αλλά και στο zoiper που θα το συνδέω όταν βρίσκομαι online?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ ένα νούμερο που έχω στην omnivoice να το κάνω να χτυπάει σε voip ata που βρίσκεται σε έναν χώρο αλλά και στο zoiper που θα το συνδέω όταν βρίσκομαι online?


Πρέπει να φτιάξεις 2 εξαψήφια, ένα για το ATA και ένα για το κινητό σου.

Μετά ένα ringgroup που θα περιλαμβάνει και τα δύο εξαψήφια.

Τέλος ρυθμίζεις τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό να χτυπάει στο ringgroup

----------


## nvp55

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το παλέψω. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.
Σήμερα διαπίστωσα το εξής: μία γραμμή παρόχου αποφάσισα να την κάνω προώθηση σε voip νούμερο της omnivoice για να μην πληρώνω εκτροπή σε κινητό.
Κατέβασα και την συσκευή Grandstream wave για να χτυπάει στο κινητό. Με qr σκανάρισμα πέρασα σε χρόνο dt τις ρυθμίσεις και όλα οκ.
Υπάρχουν όμως 2 θέματα:
1. όταν με καλούν δεν ακούγεται να χτυπά ενώ η εφαρμογή είναι ενεργοποιημένη στο smartphone και
2. το βασικότερο είναι ότι ο συνομιλητής μου ακούει τη φωνή του 2 φορές (σαν επιστροφή δηλαδή).
διορθώνονται αυτά ή όχι;

----------


## dimangelid

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το παλέψω. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.
> Σήμερα διαπίστωσα το εξής: μία γραμμή παρόχου αποφάσισα να την κάνω προώθηση σε voip νούμερο της omnivoice για να μην πληρώνω εκτροπή σε κινητό.
> Κατέβασα και την συσκευή Grandstream wave για να χτυπάει στο κινητό. Με qr σκανάρισμα πέρασα σε χρόνο dt τις ρυθμίσεις και όλα οκ.
> Υπάρχουν όμως 2 θέματα:
> 1. όταν με καλούν δεν ακούγεται να χτυπά ενώ η εφαρμογή είναι ενεργοποιημένη στο smartphone και
> 2. το βασικότερο είναι ότι ο συνομιλητής μου ακούει τη φωνή του 2 φορές (σαν επιστροφή δηλαδή).
> διορθώνονται αυτά ή όχι;


Αν μιλάμε για συσκευή Android δες τα παρακάτω. Για iphone δεν έχω ιδέα.

1) Δες μήπως είναι ενεργοποιημένο το DND (Do Not Disturb) στην συσκευή σου, δες τις ρυθμίσεις ringtone toy Grandstream Wave, δες μήπως χρειάζεται τίποτα δικαιώματα το Grandstream Wave

2) Δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι για αυτό.

Χρησιμοποιώ το Grandstream Wave χρόνια σε ένα Motorola Moto x4 χωρίς προβλήματα. Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι που το χρειάστηκαν λόγω τηλεεργασίας, σε διάφορες Android συσκευές, επίσης δεν μου έχουν αναφέρει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## kmpatra

Κοιτα ποιους codec εχεις ρυθμισμενους στην εφαρμογή και ποιους στη σελιδα της omnivoice. Καλό είναι να είναι επιλεγμένοι λίγοι,και να είναι οι ίδιοι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις. Βαλε g711 ή και g722,κοψε τιποτα gsm speex αν έχει.Δοκίμασε και με zoiper να δεις τι κάνει.

----------


## nvp55

Τελικά έβαλα zoiper και δουλεύει μια χαρά.ουτε αντίλαλος ούτε τίποτα. Το μόνο κακό ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις 2 λογαριασμούς γιατί πρέπει να αγοράσεις την premium έκδοση.

----------


## thourios

Σε Xiaomi συσκευές θέλουν πρόσθετα δικαιώματα. Είχε συζητηθεί παλαιότερα. Το zoiper το κατάφερα και δουλεύει σωστά. Χτυπάει και το Bluetooth στο αυτί το οποίο και αποδέχεται την κλήση. Θα πήγαινα σε Pro αλλά είναι με συνδρομή και δεν μου είναι και τόσο αναγκαίο.

----------


## nvp55

> Καλησπέρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ ένα νούμερο που έχω στην omnivoice να το κάνω να χτυπάει σε voip ata που βρίσκεται σε έναν χώρο αλλά και στο zoiper που θα το συνδέω όταν βρίσκομαι online?


Ερώτηση σχετικά με το παραπάνω:
Αν από τις 2 συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες μόνο η 1 είναι online θα χτυπάει μόνο στη μία από την omnivoice?Οι κλήσεις θα φαίνονται στα στοιχεία κλήσεων και στα 2 ip νούμερα έστω και αν μόνο το ένα ip είναι online?

----------


## kmpatra

Αν στο ενα 6ψηφιο βαλεις ειδοποίηση κλήσεων οταν ειναι εκτός,θα έρχεται email. Πιστεύω λογικά θα φαίνεται και στο ιστορικό. Εκτος αν το ring group αλλάζει την κατάσταση σε τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ερώτηση σχετικά με το παραπάνω:
> Αν από τις 2 συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες μόνο η 1 είναι online θα χτυπάει μόνο στη μία από την omnivoice?Οι κλήσεις θα φαίνονται στα στοιχεία κλήσεων και στα 2 ip νούμερα έστω και αν μόνο το ένα ip είναι online?


Θα χτυπάει μόνο σε αυτή που είναι συνδεδεμένη εκείνη την στιγμή.

----------


## nvp55

Καλημέρα. Πρόσθεσα το ring group. Έβαλα σε πρώτη φάση μόνο το εξαψήφιο που είναι ενεργοποιημένο στο zoiper αλλά είδα ότι όταν καλώ στο νούμερο φαίνεται κατειλημμένο και στο zoiper δεν χτυπά απλά μου εμφανίζει την κλήση σαν αναπάντητη. Συμπλήρωσα κάτι λάθος;Επίσης τσέκαρα να προσθέσω και άλλο ip (το οποίο ήταν σε άλλον server sip4....) και είδα ότι σε αυτό χτυπά κανονικά.

----------


## kmpatra

Οπως γραφει επανω πρέπει και τα 2 να είναι στον ιδιο. Στον sip4 εν προκειμένω. Εκτος αν δεν καταλαβα κατι σωστά απο αυτα που γράφεις.

----------


## nvp55

Το είδα αυτό. Εν πάσει περιπτώση αφαίρεσα το εξαψήφιο που ήταν συνδεδεμένο στον sip4 και άφησα μόνο το εξαψήφιο που είναι συνδεδεμένο στον sip1 (όπως φαίνεται και στην εικόνα που έκανα επισύναψη στο προηγούμενο post μου) ωστόσο όταν καλώ το νούμερο φαίνεται να δρομολογείται η κλήση αλλά δείχνει κατειλημμένο, στο zoiper δεν χτυπά και μου εμφανίζεται σαν αναπάντητη κλήση. Δοκίμασα μέσω της διαχείρισης εισερχόμενων κλήσεων της omnivoice και άλλαξα που να χτυπάει και έβαλα κατευθείαν το εξαψήφιο του zoiper για να δω αν είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του zoiper. Ωστόσο έτσι χτυπά κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν μία ρύθμιση στο zoiper το Use constant wave lock.
Μόλις το ενεργοποίησα οι κλήσεις από το ring group περνάνε χωρίς πρόβλημα στο zoiper ενώ πριν όχι. Το παράλογο είναι ότι χωρίς ring group περνούσαν στο zoiper!
Anyway το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις έπεσαν όλα τα τηλέφωνα!!!Ούτε στο site τους δεν μπαίνει!

----------


## runner70

> Το είδα αυτό. Εν πάσει περιπτώση αφαίρεσα το εξαψήφιο που ήταν συνδεδεμένο στον sip4 και άφησα μόνο το εξαψήφιο που είναι συνδεδεμένο στον sip1 (όπως φαίνεται και στην εικόνα που έκανα επισύναψη στο προηγούμενο post μου) ωστόσο όταν καλώ το νούμερο φαίνεται να δρομολογείται η κλήση αλλά δείχνει κατειλημμένο, στο zoiper δεν χτυπά και μου εμφανίζεται σαν αναπάντητη κλήση. Δοκίμασα μέσω της διαχείρισης εισερχόμενων κλήσεων της omnivoice και άλλαξα που να χτυπάει και έβαλα κατευθείαν το εξαψήφιο του zoiper για να δω αν είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του zoiper. Ωστόσο έτσι χτυπά κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν μία ρύθμιση στο zoiper το Use constant wave lock.
> Μόλις το ενεργοποίησα οι κλήσεις από το ring group περνάνε χωρίς πρόβλημα στο zoiper ενώ πριν όχι. Το παράλογο είναι ότι χωρίς ring group περνούσαν στο zoiper!
> Anyway το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Εγω ειμαι κανονικα συνδεδεμενος, για κανε κανενα restart στο router σου αν ακομα δεν εχεις συνδεση.

Οσον φορα το προβλημα με το ring group, σε εμένα άλλωτε έπαιζε και άλλωτε οχι χτυπαγε στη μια συσκευη αλλα μολις πηγαινες να το σηκωνεις, εδειχνε κατειλημμενο. Οταν θα μου παρουαστει παλι το προβλημα, θα δοκιμάσω τη ρυθμιση που αναφέρεις.

----------


## kmpatra

παρεπιπτοντως,συμφωνα με την εταιρια δεν βαζουμε απ'ευθειας ποτε τον σερβερ με τον αριθμό,βαζουμε το γενικο sip.omnivoice.eu ή το ελληνικό sipgr.omnivoice.eu
Αν το θεμα ηταν μονο σε σενα υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου μπλοκαρε ο σερβερ για καποιο λογο την ip.

----------


## badweed

ειχε πεσει και εδω εκεινη την ωρα που το ανεφερε ο nvp55 , η omnivoice , για λιγα λεπτα .

----------


## geioannou

θυμάται κανεις πως κανουμε εκδοση κουπονιού για να στειλουμε χρηματα σε αλλον λογαριασμο μας ;;

----------


## georgep138

> θυμάται κανεις πως κανουμε εκδοση κουπονιού για να στειλουμε χρηματα σε αλλον λογαριασμο μας ;;


Δεν χρειάζεται κουπόνι.
Πάμε ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ - Μεταφορά μεταξύ λογαριασμών

----------


## geioannou

θελω να στειλω χρηματα σε αλλο λογαριασμο μου!!!

----------


## 123456789

υπάρχει κάποιος που κατά την εμπειρία σας να έχει υψηλότερη διαθεσιμότητα από την omnivoice?

----------


## dimangelid

> υπάρχει κάποιος που κατά την εμπειρία σας να έχει υψηλότερη διαθεσιμότητα από την omnivoice?


Modulus και Intertelecom . Έχω αυτούς τους δύο και Omnivoice σε Asterisk στο σπίτι.

Έχω στήσει σύστημα monitoring (nagios) σε Raspberry Pi 4 Model B και παρακολουθώ την κατάσταση όλων των trunk ανά ένα λεπτό.

Η Omnivoice γίνεται πολύ συχνά unregister και μπορεί να χρειαστεί restart του asterisk ή απενεργοποίηση και επανενεργοποίηση του trunk για να συνδεθεί ξανά. Είναι κοινό πρόβλημα σε αρκετούς όπως μπορείς να διαβάσεις σε αυτό το θέμα.

Οι Modulus και Intertelecom, έχουν πολύ σπάνια πρόβλημα.

----------


## nrevenides

> Modulus και Intertelecom . Έχω αυτούς τους δύο και Omnivoice σε Asterisk στο σπίτι.
> 
> Έχω στήσει σύστημα monitoring (nagios) σε Raspberry Pi 4 Model B και παρακολουθώ την κατάσταση όλων των trunk ανά ένα λεπτό.
> 
> Η Omnivoice γίνεται πολύ συχνά unregister και μπορεί να χρειαστεί restart του asterisk ή απενεργοποίηση και επανενεργοποίηση του trunk για να συνδεθεί ξανά. Είναι κοινό πρόβλημα σε αρκετούς όπως μπορείς να διαβάσεις σε αυτό το θέμα.
> 
> Οι Modulus και Intertelecom, έχουν πολύ σπάνια πρόβλημα.


Δεν αντέχω να μην σχολιάσω. 
Συμφωνώ 200% και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από τα trunk που πέφτουν, είναι πως *ΠΑΝΤΑ* φταίει το δικό μου κέντρο και *ΠΟΤΕ* αυτοί!
Το ότι άλλες γραμμές στο ίδιο κέντρο λειτουργούσαν και πριν και τώρα κανονικά, χωρίς κανένα θέμα, δεν τους λέει τίποτα.
Δεν είμαι κανένας expert ούτε λέω πως οι ρυθμίσεις μου είναι οι σωστές, αλλά ρε φίλε, όταν σου λένε πολλοί πελάτες για το ίδιο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν,
ακόμη και αν έχουν κάποιο θέμα με τις ρυθμίσεις τους, βοήθησε τους, κάνε μία προσπάθεια να βρεις κάποια λύση, θα μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι, θα σου πουν
ευχαριστώ και θα σε διαφημίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο.
Sorry, αλλά θα έσκαγα!

----------


## georgep138

Πως μπορούμε να δούμε στον asterisk, πότε πέφτει η  omnivoice ?

----------


## astbox

Μόνο στο log, θα δεις να γίνεται unreachable ή unregister.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν αντέχω να μην σχολιάσω. 
> Συμφωνώ 200% και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από τα trunk που πέφτουν, είναι πως *ΠΑΝΤΑ* φταίει το δικό μου κέντρο και *ΠΟΤΕ* αυτοί!
> Το ότι άλλες γραμμές στο ίδιο κέντρο λειτουργούσαν και πριν και τώρα κανονικά, χωρίς κανένα θέμα, δεν τους λέει τίποτα.
> Δεν είμαι κανένας expert ούτε λέω πως οι ρυθμίσεις μου είναι οι σωστές, αλλά ρε φίλε, όταν σου λένε πολλοί πελάτες για το ίδιο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν,
> ακόμη και αν έχουν κάποιο θέμα με τις ρυθμίσεις τους, βοήθησε τους, κάνε μία προσπάθεια να βρεις κάποια λύση, θα μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι, θα σου πουν
> ευχαριστώ και θα σε διαφημίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο.
> Sorry, αλλά θα έσκαγα!


Εδώ κάποτε αυτός που έχει την Omnivoice όταν έπαιρνες τηλέφωνο για προβλήματα με Asterisk, έλεγε ότι δεν υποστηρίζουμε τηλεφωνικά κέντρα και δεν δίνουμε ρυθμίσεις... Όταν ακούς τέτοια πράγματα τραβάς τα μαλιά σου...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πως μπορούμε να δούμε στον asterisk, πότε πέφτει η  omnivoice ?


Αυτό που είπε ο *astbox* και επιπλέον αν έχεις όρεξη να ασχοληθείς, μπορείς να στήσεις nagios server να σου κάνει monitor τα trunk και να στέλνει e-mail όταν πέφτει ή σηκώνεται κάποιο. Αυτό με το nagios έχω κάνει εγώ, βέβαια δεν το έχω μόνο για τον Asterisk αλλά και για monitoring άλλων συσκευών μέσα στο σπίτι.

Το είχα κάνει δοκιμαστικά να με παίρνει τηλέφωνο αν έσκαγε κάτι και έπαιζε μια χαρά.

----------


## kostas2005

https://www.cnx-software.com/2021/02...y-voice-calls/
καπως ασχετο αλλα το βαζω

----------


## astbox

Σαν g729 ακούγεται, αν δεν περνάνε τα dtmf σε inband καταστάσεις δύσκολα το βλέπω να εφαρμόζεται στην τηλεφωνία, μάλλον ποιο πολύ για uc πλατφόρμες ή επικοινωνία remote uses με το κέντρο που θα κάνει transcode.

----------


## nvp55

Όλα κάτω τώρα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Όλα κάτω τώρα.


Και σε εμένα βάραγε υπερωρίες για downtime το nagios μου από τις 12:43 ως και τις 13:14 που επανήλθε. Μιλάω πάντα για το registration, δεν δοκίμασα να βγάλω κλήσεις. Σε Asterisk είναι η Omnivoice.

----------


## runner70

Σε εμένα δεν μου κατέγραψε το fritz να πέφτει. Συνδεδεμένος με τον sipgr.omnivoice.eu

----------


## alefgr

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες είχα συνεχώς πρόβλημα registration στο gigaset και μάλιστα από εχθές δεν έλεγε με τίποτε να συνδεθεί. Με το που του άλλαξα το domain σε sipgr.omnivoice.eu παράδοξος συνδέθηκε.

Πάντως σε ping ανάμεσα στα δύο domains υπάρχει σημαντικότατη διαφορά ανάμεσα στους χρόνους. Θα πρέπει ο νέος server της omni να είναι Ελλάδα.

----------


## kmpatra

Στην Ελλάδα ειναι, φαίνεται και απο το domain άλλωστε.

----------


## alefgr

Ναι το είδα με traceroute. Ο παλιός server είναι στον hetzner στη Γερμανία.

----------


## paiktaras

Eνα παράξενο πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάστηκε και το τσέκαρα από 3 διαφορετικές γραμμές είναι ότι, εισερχόμενη κλήση από vodafone με καλεί κανονικά αλλά δεν περνάει η φωνή ούτε προς εμένα αλλά ούτε και από εμένα . Το δήλωσα για βλάβη στην omni αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω μπας και υπάρχει κάποια λύση .
Εισερχόμενη κλήση από οποιδήποτε άλλο πάροχο περνάει κανονικά

----------


## astbox

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα θα πρέπει να το δουν με το πάροχο.

----------


## thourios

Τώρα 
Registration Failed

----------


## dimangelid

> Τώρα 
> Registration Failed


Και σε εμένα έχει τρελαθεί στα register/unregister από τις 28/3 στις 00:13

----------


## thourios

Επανήλθε σε μένα αλλά πριν λίγο που είχα μια συνομιλία πάλι down. Συνεχίσαμε στο κινητό

----------


## jaco

Έχετε δει εταιρία πού να μην έχει email; Υπάρχει:OMNIVOICE. Όσο κι αν ψάχνω δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## astbox

https://www.omnivoice.eu/contact

Έχει φόρμα επικοινωνίας και τηλέφωνο.

----------


## jaco

Για email μιλάω .Άλλο η φόρμα.

----------


## thourios

Από την σελίδα τους στο facebook. Παλιά υπήρχε και στην επίσημη σελίδα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.
support@omnivoice.eu

----------


## cls

Στα στοιχεία κλήσεων σε εισερχόμενη κλήση γεωγραφικού αριθμού μου βγάζει unallocated number. Ξέρετε τι σημαίνει; Εξερχόμενες κανω κανονικά.

----------


## thourios

Down τώρα αλλά δεν ξέρω από ποια ώρα συμβαίνει. Περίμενα κάποιες κλήσεις.
Ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό

----------


## chrishalk

και γω πριν λιγο το βρηκα down.

----------


## thourios

Πράγματί κάποιοι αριθμοί φαίνονται down

----------


## chrishalk

> και γω πριν λιγο το βρηκα down.


Εχει επανέλθει πλεον.

----------


## thourios

Επανήλθε. Μου βγήκε εκείνη την ώρα μια κλήση μέσω Zoiper αντί να χτυπήσει το κανονικό τηλέφωνο.(Έχω κάνει εκτροπή μέσω του site). Ο συνομιλητής μου είπε ότι άκουγε το μήνυμα ότι συνδρομητής δεν υπάρχει πριν ξαναπάρει

----------


## nvp55

όλα κάτω τώρα.

----------


## 123456789

λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή?

----------


## badweed

> λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή?


εδω ναι

----------


## 8anos

Ρε παιδιά πού βρίσκονται τα παραστατικά πληρωμών; 
Στην ιστοσελίδα βλέπω ότι αρχειοθετούνται αλλά που;
Έστειλα και μήνυμα στο λογιστήριο αλλά καμία απάντηση.

----------


## thourios

Αν θυμάμαι καλά την έκδοση την κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος μετά την πληρωμή. Αν περάσει κάποιο διάστημα δεν γίνεται. Παρτους τηλέφωνο

----------


## Mene

> Ρε παιδιά πού βρίσκονται τα παραστατικά πληρωμών; 
> Στην ιστοσελίδα βλέπω ότι αρχειοθετούνται αλλά που;
> Έστειλα και μήνυμα στο λογιστήριο αλλά καμία απάντηση.


Αν πας ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΣ / Αρχείο πληρωμών, μήπως είναι εκεί?

----------


## 8anos

> Αν πας ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΣ / Αρχείο πληρωμών, μήπως είναι εκεί?


Όχι δεν είναι.

----------


## jonito2000

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στην omnivoice από το δίκτυο του σπιτιού με πάροχο Nova.

Με δεδομένα κινητής και με άλλα wifi που έχω δοκιμάσει συνδέεται κανονικά.

Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

Μπορώ να κοιτάξω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## astbox

Άλλαξε την πόρτα που ακούει ο client και μάλλον θα δουλέψει. Βάλε κάτι ψηλά πχ 55060.

----------


## jonito2000

Με πολλές προσπάθειες δούλεψε αλλάζοντας πόρτα. 

Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι ότι μπορώ να πάρω αλλα δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.

----------


## badweed

> Με πολλές προσπάθειες δούλεψε αλλάζοντας πόρτα. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι ότι μπορώ να πάρω αλλα δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.


πάρε κάλεσέ τους  :Very Happy:

----------


## astbox

> Με πολλές προσπάθειες δούλεψε αλλάζοντας πόρτα. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι ότι μπορώ να πάρω αλλα δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν.


Ποιον client χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## jonito2000

Χρησιμοποιώ ένα τηλέφωνο Gigaset C470IP

----------


## deanoh7

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ επί της ευκαιρίας, χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι θέμα Omnivoice, τουλάχιστον όμως να αποκλείσω τον παράγοντα Omnivoice από τη μέση.

Όλες οι εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά και κινητά είναι μια χαρά, στις εισερχόμενες από κινητά είναι ΟΚ, αλλά από σταθερά χτυπάει σ’ αυτούς που παίρνουν, όχι όμως σε μένα.

Το setup είναι, από το ρούτερ της Inalan σε DMZ στο ZTE ZXHN H267A (πρώην Voda, περασμένο με το Τσέχικο firmware) για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την FXS port του ZTE, γιατί στο Huawei της Inalan η πόρτα και το VoIP γενικότερα είναι κλειδωμένο.

Το setup πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν με ATA της LinkSYS (που πρέπει να επισκευάσω) κατ’ ευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ της Inalan και όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά.  Η υποψία που έχω απ’ αυτά που διαβάζω και δεν βγάζω άκρη, είναι μήπως το διπλό NAT επηρεάζει κάτι, γιατί από ρυθμίσεις είναι περασμένες το ίδιο και στα δύο, διπλό-τσεκαρισμένες (μη πω και τριπλό και τετραπλό…).

----------


## paiktaras

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ επί της ευκαιρίας, χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι θέμα Omnivoice, τουλάχιστον όμως να αποκλείσω τον παράγοντα Omnivoice από τη μέση.
> 
> Όλες οι εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά και κινητά είναι μια χαρά, στις εισερχόμενες από κινητά είναι ΟΚ, αλλά από σταθερά χτυπάει σ’ αυτούς που παίρνουν, όχι όμως σε μένα.
> 
> Το setup είναι, από το ρούτερ της Inalan σε DMZ στο ZTE ZXHN H267A (πρώην Voda, περασμένο με το Τσέχικο firmware) για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την FXS port του ZTE, γιατί στο Huawei της Inalan η πόρτα και το VoIP γενικότερα είναι κλειδωμένο.
> 
> Το setup πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν με ATA της LinkSYS (που πρέπει να επισκευάσω) κατ’ ευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ της Inalan και όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά.  Η υποψία που έχω απ’ αυτά που διαβάζω και δεν βγάζω άκρη, είναι μήπως το διπλό NAT επηρεάζει κάτι, γιατί από ρυθμίσεις είναι περασμένες το ίδιο και στα δύο, διπλό-τσεκαρισμένες (μη πω και τριπλό και τετραπλό…).


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε εμένα με ένα HT802 συνδεδεμένο απευθείας στο ρουτερ της inalan και λύση δεν μπορώ να βρω. Δεν μου το κάνει συνέχεια αλλά πολύ συχνά

----------


## thourios

Κάντε ένα reset στο router. Δηλαδή βγάλτε το από την πρίζα και αφήστε το ένα λεπτό.

----------


## astbox

> Χρησιμοποιώ ένα τηλέφωνο Gigaset C470IP


Για δοκίμασε να μειώσεις το ΝΑΤ refresh time. Είναι στις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού. Μόλις το αλλάξεις κάνε reregister το εσωτερικό. Αν έχει κουμπί το κάνεις από εκεί αλλιώς κάνε reboot την βάση.

----------


## paiktaras

> Κάντε ένα reset στο router. Δηλαδή βγάλτε το από την πρίζα και αφήστε το ένα λεπτό.


Προσωπικά το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές reset , τις τελευταιες ημέρες έχω αλλάξει και sip server από τον κεντρικό στον Ελληνικό, μπας και . . . . .

----------


## thourios

Άλλαξε πόρτες. Από 5060 πήγαινε πχ 5062. Ενεργοποίησε, απενεργοποίησε το ΝΑΤ και στην συσκευή αλλ5 δες και το interface της omnivoice

----------


## deanoh7

> Άλλαξε πόρτες. Από 5060 πήγαινε πχ 5062. Ενεργοποίησε, απενεργοποίησε το ΝΑΤ και στην συσκευή αλλ5 δες και το interface της omnivoice


Κι εγώ για το reset, το ίδιο με τον paiktaras.  Πόρτα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί απλά αντέγραψα τις ρυθμίσεις από το LinkSYS, θα το τσεκάρω το ΣΚ.

Με το NAT δε ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω γιατί δε κατανοώ επαρκώς τη σχέση με το DMZ.  Αν κλείσω το NAT στο ZTE, θα είμαι προστατευμένος λόγω του NAT απ' το Huawei ή όχι?

Με το SPA2102, είχα την επιλογή να το έχω κλειστό (να μη δουλεύει δλδ το SPA2102 και ως ρούτερ) και είχα το NAT απ’ το Huawei να με καλύπτει.

Όπως και να ‘χει, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, θα πέσει δουλειά πάλι το ΣΚ.

----------


## paiktaras

> Άλλαξε πόρτες. Από 5060 πήγαινε πχ 5062. Ενεργοποίησε, απενεργοποίησε το ΝΑΤ και στην συσκευή αλλ5 δες και το interface της omnivoice


εχω modem της inalan το οποίο είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν έχω δυνατότητα να ΄΄πειράξω΄΄ το NAT. 
Αλλαξα σε 5062 από 5060 και δείχνει να λειτουργεί για την ώρα

----------


## thourios

Ωραία. Το ΝΑΤ δεν χρειάζεται λογικά να πειραχτεί. Απλά επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σε ενεργό ή με ενεργό έχει βοηθήσει στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Για αυτό και το ανέφερα.

----------


## paiktaras

> Ωραία. Το ΝΑΤ δεν χρειάζεται λογικά να πειραχτεί. Απλά επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις σε ενεργό ή με ενεργό έχει βοηθήσει στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Για αυτό και το ανέφερα.


εχεις άποψη εάν ο sip server επηρεάζει την κατάσταση ?

----------


## thourios

Δεν νομίζω. Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια τον 

```
sip1.omnivoice.eu
```

  έχω κάνει δοκιμές αλλά επειδή χρησιμοποιώ τα ring groups δεν τα πειράζω.

----------


## paiktaras

> Δεν νομίζω. Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια τον 
> 
> ```
> sip1.omnivoice.eu
> ```
> 
>   έχω κάνει δοκιμές αλλά επειδή χρησιμοποιώ τα ring groups δεν τα πειράζω.


Tελικά μετά από μερικές ημέρες σωστής χρήσης, μου κάνει πάλι τα ίδια ....@&%(% wtf ???????

----------


## deanoh7

> Άλλαξε πόρτες. Από 5060 πήγαινε πχ 5062. Ενεργοποίησε, απενεργοποίησε το ΝΑΤ και στην συσκευή αλλ5 δες και το interface της omnivoice


Επειδή πάνε αρκετοί μήνες από όταν έκανα το αρχικό setup, έριξα ξανά μια ματιά στις οδηγίες που έχει η OmniVoice στο site της και λέει ότι μπορεί να υποστηρίξει και πόρτες πέρα από τη 5060, κατόπιν όμως συνεννόησης με το τεχνικό τους τμήμα.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, αν ο paiktaras έκανε την αλλαγή της πόρτας και μετά από μερικές μέρες γύρισε στο ίδιο πρόβλημα, αξίζει να τους πάρω γι’ αυτό?

Μήπως τελικά είναι κάπου αλλού το θέμα?

----------


## thourios

Παίξε με τις πόρτες από το 5060 και πάνω στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή. Ανέβαινε ανά 6. Μην το φοβάσαι. Κάπου είχα κάτι σημειώσεις αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βρώ
Δες λίγο και εδώ σελίδα 22 αλλά μην πελαγώσεις.

----------


## deanoh7

Πιο πολύ πελαγώνω με τα Ελληνικά παρά με τ' Αγγλικά, 16 χρόνια ''φάγαμε'' στην Αγγλία  :Smile:  .  Η συσκευή είναι αναλογική (Panasonic) και πάει πάνω στην FXS θύρα που έχει το ρούτερ το ZTE.

Ότι λοιπόν θα ρυθμίσω, είναι στο μενού του ρούτερ κι όχι του τηλεφώνου.  Εκτός κι αν μου έστειλες το link του Gigaset για να ρίξω μια ματιά γενικά για τις πόρτες.

Τέλος, αυτό που λέει η Omnivoice στο site της περί συνεννόησης με το τεχνικό, να το αγνοήσω και να παίξω με τις πόρτες από το μενού του ρούτερ έτσι κι αλλιώς?  Thanks, Thourie

----------


## thourios

Γενικά για τις πόρτες το ανέβασα.

----------


## deanoh7

OK.  Γι' αυτό που έγραψα στο τέλος, τι κάνω, αγνοώ αυτό που γράφει η Omnivoice στο site της?

----------


## thourios

Για τέτοιο θέμα δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ τηλέφωνο. Παλαιότερα είχα θέματα τέτοια παρόμοια. Κακό δεν είναι αν μπορέσεις και μιλήσεις μαζί τους.
Με το speedport δεν έχω θέμα.

----------


## deanoh7

Ωραία, οπότε θα τους πάρω αύριο απ' τη δουλειά να μου πουν αν μπορώ ν' αλλάξω πόρτες κατά βούληση ή πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποια και το βράδυ μετά τη δουλειά θα κάνω τις δοκιμές μου.  Τα λέμε, ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## georgep138

> Ότι λοιπόν θα ρυθμίσω, είναι στο μενού του ρούτερ κι όχι του τηλεφώνου


Πως γίνεται να σετάρεις την OmniVoice στο ZTE ?
Ποιο μοντέλο είναι το ZTE ?

----------


## thourios

> Πως γίνεται να σετάρεις την OmniVoice στο ZTE ?
> Ποιο μοντέλο είναι το ZTE ?


Σωστή η παρατήρηση. Ίσως κάποιο ξεκλείδωτο από αγορά του εξωτερικού.

----------


## deanoh7

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ επί της ευκαιρίας, χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι θέμα Omnivoice, τουλάχιστον όμως να αποκλείσω τον παράγοντα Omnivoice από τη μέση.
> 
> Όλες οι εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά και κινητά είναι μια χαρά, στις εισερχόμενες από κινητά είναι ΟΚ, αλλά από σταθερά χτυπάει σ’ αυτούς που παίρνουν, όχι όμως σε μένα.
> 
> Το setup είναι, από το ρούτερ της Inalan σε DMZ στο ZTE ZXHN H267A (πρώην Voda, περασμένο με το Τσέχικο firmware) για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την FXS port του ZTE, γιατί στο Huawei της Inalan η πόρτα και το VoIP γενικότερα είναι κλειδωμένο.
> 
> Το setup πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν με ATA της LinkSYS (που πρέπει να επισκευάσω) κατ’ ευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ της Inalan και όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά. Η υποψία που έχω απ’ αυτά που διαβάζω και δεν βγάζω άκρη, είναι μήπως το διπλό NAT επηρεάζει κάτι, γιατί από ρυθμίσεις είναι περασμένες το ίδιο και στα δύο, διπλό-τσεκαρισμένες (μη πω και τριπλό και τετραπλό…).



Το έχω ήδη αναφέρει εδώ #3336.  Είναι στη προηγούμενη σελίδα

----------


## thourios

Down τώρα. Μακάρι να είναι για λίγο.

----------


## dimangelid

> Down τώρα. Μακάρι να είναι για λίγο.


Έχει τρελαθεί το nagios μου από τις 10:12 σήμερα να γράφει downtime για την Omnivoice.

Μου στέλνει ότι ο peer είναι unreachable και ότι κάνει fail και το registration. Τα logs από τον Asterisk:

CLI> sip show peers
Name/username             Host                                    Dyn Forcerport Comedia    ACL Port     Status      Description
Omnivoice/2XXXXX          188.40.86.131                               Yes        Yes            5060     UNREACHABLE


CLI> sip show registry
Host                                    dnsmgr Username       Refresh State                Reg.Time
sip.omnivoice.eu:5060                   Y      2XXXXX            1060 Failed               Thu, 28 Oct 2021 04:29:36

Μένει κάτω για περίπου 10 λεπτά και μετά ξανακάνει register.

----------


## nvp55

Τώρα όλα κάτω...Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές...

----------


## dimangelid

Συνεχίζει και σε εμένα. Το nagios έχει τρελαθεί να μου στέλνει για PROBLEM/RECOVERY .

Είμαι με OTE στο σπίτι.

Τα άλλα μου trunks δεν έχουν κάνει κιχ.

----------


## badweed

χτες αποπειραθηκα να κανω κληση σε εναν αριθμο ομνι-voice που νομιζω εχει ληξει , αλλα εχει παραμεινει μαλλον μεχρι να τον παρει καποιος αλλος . 
οταν εκανα κληση απο ομνι προς κινητο , φαινοταν ο αριθμος στην αναγνωριση κλησεως  , οταν εκανα κληση απο το κινητο προς ομνι . επεφτε η κληση αμεσως .


τωρα ειναι off η ομνι-voice .

----------


## nvp55

Από τις 5 γραμμές έχουν επανέλθει μόνο οι 3.
Καταστροφή σήμερα.
Να δούμε ποιος θα μας πληρώσει τη χασούρα, ήταν και Παρασκευή σήμερα...

----------


## dimangelid

Σε εμένα συνεχίζεται το πάρτι με το unregister/register στον Asterisk.

Είμαι στον server sip.omnivoice.eu .

Έκλεισα τις ειδοποιήσεις του Nagios για την Omnivoice, δεν παλεύεται.

Οι άνθρωποι είναι απαράδεκτοι. Μιλάμε για χρόνιο πρόβλημα, δεν ασχολούνται να το φτιάξουν και δεν βγάζουν και καμιά ενημέρωση.

Τουλάχιστον η Modulus τις λίγες φορές που είχε προβλήματα, έβγαζε και μια ενημέρωση.

----------


## kostas2005

μήπως δέχονται επιθέσεις ?

----------


## dimangelid

> μήπως δέχονται επιθέσεις ?


Δεν αποκλείεται τίποτα. Ότι και να γίνεται, ας βγάλουν μια ανακοίνωση τουλάχιστον να ξέρει ο κόσμος που τους πληρώνει τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## puntomania

> Από τις 5 γραμμές έχουν επανέλθει μόνο οι 3.
> Καταστροφή σήμερα.
> Να δούμε ποιος θα μας πληρώσει τη χασούρα, ήταν και Παρασκευή σήμερα...


μα για επαγγελματικό αριθμό...δεν πας σε αυτούς!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> μα για επαγγελματικό αριθμό...δεν πας σε αυτούς!!!


Καλά για επαγγελματικό δεν το συζητάμε, εννοείται πως όχι.

Και για προσωπικό δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστη. Ούτε να βγάλουν μια ενημέρωση τι έφταιγε δεν ασχολήθηκαν.

----------


## deanoh7

Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να τους δικαιολογήσω (την OmniVoice) και ότι έχει ειπωθεί παραπάνω, σε γενικές γραμμές, είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Επειδή παρακολουθώ όμως το νήμα απ' την αρχή και όλοι αναφέρουν πότε πέφτει, η τελευταία φορά πριν την τωρινή, ήταν τον Ιούνιο.  Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, αλλά είναι τέσσερις μήνες πίσω.
Αν επαγγελματικά αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο (που είναι), δε θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται μια άλλη, με το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.  Όσο για προσωπικό λογαριασμό, με το τίμημα (ή ότι άλλο) να είναι πάλι το κίνητρο, γιατί άραγε έχουμε εδώ ένα νήμα δεκατριών ετών, όπου ενδεχομένως κάποιοι να παραμένουν από τότε πελάτες τους?

Τέλος, όταν τους τηλεφώνησα τη Παρασκευή, μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον Γερμανικό server που τους δημιούργησε όλο αυτό το θέμα και ότι θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξω στο ρούτερ μου στο sipgr.omnivoice.eu.  Μ’ αυτό, τουλάχιστον σε μένα διορθώθηκε.

Αυτά όχι γιατί δε πρέπει να διαμαρτυρόμαστε, εννοείται ότι πρέπει, αλλά για να ζυγίζουμε τι λέμε.

----------


## thourios

Έτσι όπως το γράφεις εδώ 

```
sipgr.omnivoice.eu
```

 ή το έχεις γράφει λάθος.
Για να το ξέρουμε αν θες επιβεβαίωσε.

----------


## deanoh7

Ναι έτσι είναι.  Μόλις τσέκαρα ξανά το μενού του ρούτερ και το έκανα Copy/Paste για να μη μου ξεφύγει τίποτα λόγω... γκούχου, γκούχου, και είναι:

Menu - VoIP - SIP Protocol - Primary Registrar Server - sipgr.omnivoice.eu

Γιατί όμως ρωτάς?  Δεν είναι κάτι το γνωστό ο συγκεκριμένος server?

----------


## jkoukos

Γνωστός είναι, αφού υπάρχει σχετική ενημέρωση προ πολλού από την εταιρεία.
https://www.omnivoice.eu/news/post/ry8miseis-e3oplismoy

----------


## deanoh7

> Γνωστός είναι, αφού υπάρχει σχετική ενημέρωση προ πολλού από την εταιρεία.
> https://www.omnivoice.eu/news/post/ry8miseis-e3oplismoy



Το ξέρω, όταν μου είπαν στην εξυπηρέτηση να το αλλάξω στο Ελληνικό, από κει το πήρα.

----------


## thourios

Ευχαριστώ. Εγώ είμαι σε αυτόν συνέχεια. 

```
sip1.omnivoice.eu
```

----------


## kmpatra

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερες οδηγίες πάντως η προτεινόμενη ρύθμιση είναι ή ο ελληνικός server ή το sip.omnivoice.eu για να κάνει register σε αυτόν που πρέπει ανάλογα με τον φόρτο.

----------


## deanoh7

> Εάν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιότερες οδηγίες πάντως η προτεινόμενη ρύθμιση είναι ή ο ελληνικός server ή το sip.omnivoice.eu για να κάνει register σε αυτόν που πρέπει ανάλογα με τον φόρτο.



Έτσι ακριβώς λέει κι εδώ απ' το σύνδεσμο που έδωσε ο jkoukos πιο πάνω.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να τους δικαιολογήσω (την OmniVoice) και ότι έχει ειπωθεί παραπάνω, σε γενικές γραμμές, είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> 
> Επειδή παρακολουθώ όμως το νήμα απ' την αρχή και όλοι αναφέρουν πότε πέφτει, η τελευταία φορά πριν την τωρινή, ήταν τον Ιούνιο.  Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, αλλά είναι τέσσερις μήνες πίσω.
> Αν επαγγελματικά αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο (που είναι), δε θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται μια άλλη, με το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.  Όσο για προσωπικό λογαριασμό, με το τίμημα (ή ότι άλλο) να είναι πάλι το κίνητρο, γιατί άραγε έχουμε εδώ ένα νήμα δεκατριών ετών, όπου ενδεχομένως κάποιοι να παραμένουν από τότε πελάτες τους?
> 
> Τέλος, όταν τους τηλεφώνησα τη Παρασκευή, μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον Γερμανικό server που τους δημιούργησε όλο αυτό το θέμα και ότι θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξω στο ρούτερ μου στο sipgr.omnivoice.eu.  Μ’ αυτό, τουλάχιστον σε μένα διορθώθηκε.
> 
> Αυτά όχι γιατί δε πρέπει να διαμαρτυρόμαστε, εννοείται ότι πρέπει, αλλά για να ζυγίζουμε τι λέμε.


Όφειλαν να ενημερώσουν για το πρόβλημα μόλις το κατάλαβαν.

----------


## deanoh7

> Όφειλαν να ενημερώσουν για το πρόβλημα μόλις το κατάλαβαν.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως ότι όπως το έγραψες έπρεπε να κάνουν, το τόνισα στα τρία σημεία παρακάτω απ' αυτό που έγραψα.  Σχεδόν πάντα ότι πληρώνουμε παίρνουμε, ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις αποφάσεις του ειδικά για επαγγελματίες και κατά τη γνώμη μου γι' αυτά που χρεώνουν είναι μια χαρά.




> Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να τους δικαιολογήσω (την OmniVoice)





> Αν επαγγελματικά αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο (που είναι)





> Αυτά όχι γιατί δε πρέπει να διαμαρτυρόμαστε, εννοείται ότι πρέπει,

----------


## outSSIDer

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να κάνει εκτροπή σε κινητό;
Εάν ναι, τι χρονικό διάστημα μεσολαβεί από την κλήση στο τηλέφωνο της omni έως το χτύπημα του κινητού;
Μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κάποιος;

----------


## thourios

Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες όσο μεσολαβεί από έναν οποιοδήποτε άλλο αριθμό.
Έχω φτιάξει ring group με επιπλέον δωρεάν πενταψήφιο χρησιμοποιώντας την εφαρμογή Zoiper και δεν χρεώνομαι το κόστος εκτροπής.
Η εφαρμογή grandstream Wave lite σε κινητό Xiaomi δεν μου λειτουργεί σωστά.

----------


## outSSIDer

Επειδή θα είναι επαγγελματικός αριθμός, θέλω να έχω ~100% uptime
Δε με πειράζει να δίνω 5€ το μήνα για τις εισερχόμενες. Αυτή τη στιγμή δίνω 25€ για double play από το οποίο όλες οι κλήσεις γίνονται εκτροπή στο κινητό μου. Οπότε υπολογίζω κέρδος 20€ / μήνα.
To zoiper φοβάμαι ότι θ' αδειάζει τη μπαταρία του κινητού. Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχω καλό σήμα 4g παντού.

----------


## thourios

Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας κοίτα και για άλλες εναλλακτικές

----------


## puntomania

> Επειδή θα είναι επαγγελματικός αριθμός, θέλω να έχω ~100% uptime
> Δε με πειράζει να δίνω 5€ το μήνα για τις εισερχόμενες. Αυτή τη στιγμή δίνω 25€ για double play από το οποίο όλες οι κλήσεις γίνονται εκτροπή στο κινητό μου. Οπότε υπολογίζω κέρδος 20€ / μήνα.
> To zoiper φοβάμαι ότι θ' αδειάζει τη μπαταρία του κινητού. Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχω καλό σήμα 4g παντού.


100% uptime κανένας δεν έχει... αλλα ρε φίλε επαγγελματικός και omni... δεν πάνε μαζί. για μενα δες την Modulus... εχει καλές τιμές προς κινητά...και χρέωση ανα sec εφόσον θα κάνεις εκτροπή το σταθερό σου

----------


## outSSIDer

Δεν έχω πολλές κλήσεις. Αλλά αυτές που έχω δεν θέλω να τις χάσω.
Αν δεν πάω σε omni, σκέφτομαι intertelecom με το πακέτο των 5€ (500' κλήσεις)
Πιστεύετε ότι θα είναι καλύτερα;

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν έχω πολλές κλήσεις. Αλλά αυτές που έχω δεν θέλω να τις χάσω.
> Αν δεν πάω σε omni, σκέφτομαι intertelecom με το πακέτο των 5€ (500' κλήσεις)
> Πιστεύετε ότι θα είναι καλύτερα;


Σε αξιοπιστία είναι σίγουρα καλύτερη η Intertelecom.

----------


## stereo

Δοκίμασε paid softphones για android όπως το bria mobile που υποστηρίζουν push. Με αυτές θα έχεις απευθείας εισερχόμενες και δε θα σου τρώνε την μπαταρία. Και δε θα πληρώνεις την εκτροπή. Κατά τα άλλα modulus και intertelecom πολύ ανώτερες από omnivoice που έχει συνεχώς τα θέματά της.

----------


## 8anos

> Δοκίμασε paid softphones για android όπως το bria mobile που υποστηρίζουν push.


Πόσο κοστίζει; Έχει και το Zoiper αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία γύρω στα 10 ευρώ το χρόνο.

----------


## stereo

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά νομίζω κάπου στο 10ρικο είναι και το Bria.

----------


## outSSIDer

Ερώτηση:
Αν κάνω εκτροπή όλα τα τηλέφωνα της omni στο κινητό μου μέσω του site τους,
όταν έχουν πρόβλημα οι server της, θα έχω κι εγώ;
Δηλαδή τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα, τίποτα δε λειτουργεί;

----------


## thourios

Οι συσκευές Xiaomi έχουν ιδιοτροπίες με τα softphones

----------


## jimger

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω εγώ. Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείτε modulus κλπ για εισερχόμενες και ότι σας βολεύει από betamax για εξερχόμενες? Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρία που να χτυπάει τις τιμές της betamax για εξερχόμενες...

----------


## dimangelid

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω εγώ. Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείτε modulus κλπ για εισερχόμενες και ότι σας βολεύει από betamax για εξερχόμενες? Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρία που να χτυπάει τις τιμές της betamax για εξερχόμενες...


Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ betamax, όπως και Omnivoice τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς διάφορα θέματα με betamax, όπως κακή ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και μη εμφάνιση του αριθμού που έχεις δηλώσει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης σε αυτούς που καλείς.

Σίγουρα οι τιμές σε betamax είναι χαμηλές, αλλά σε επαγγελματική χρήση παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η αξιοπιστία.

- - - Updated - - -

Να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι εδώ και λίγες μέρες, έχω βάλει τον Asterisk μου να κάνει register στον ελληνικό server της Omnivoice. Και εκεί μου εσκαγαν συχνά ειδοποιήσεις από το Nagios ότι έκανε register/unregister.

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι στο καλό παίζει.

----------


## puntomania

> ...από το Nagios ότι έκανε register/unregister...


Ποιο Nagios χρησιμοποιείς? (γιατι βλέπω έχει διάφορα)

----------


## dimangelid

> Ποιο Nagios χρησιμοποιείς? (γιατι βλέπω έχει διάφορα)


Nagios® Core™ Version 4.4.6 σε Raspberry Pi 4 Model B. Το Raspberry το πήρα για αυτή την δουλειά, πριν το είχα στο VM του fileserver που τρέχει Opensuse.

Τα check στα trunk του Asterisk, τα κάνω με NRPE και χρησιμοποιώ το plugin https://exchange.nagios.org/director...ptrunk/details

Για να παίξει το plugin θέλει:

1) user στο Asterisk Manager Interface. Τον φτιάχνεις στο freepbx στο Settings --> Asterisk Manager Users και του δίνεις όλα τα δικαιώματα. Στέλνω δυο screenshot  :Smile: 


2) Να βάλεις στο trunk που θες να κάνεις monitor, στο tab OUTGOING, τα παρακάτω:
qualifyfreq=60
qualify=yes
Αν δεν τα βάλεις δεν μπορεί να το κάνει monitor, γιατί με *sip show peers* στην κονσόλα του asterisk σου γυρνάει τον peer του trunk σαν unmonitored.


3) Να φτιάξεις το command στο nrpe.cfg στον Asterisk σου με sudo μπροστά. Δες παρακάτω πχ για το trunk μου στην Omnivoice:
command[check_asterisk_siptrunk_Omnivoice]=sudo /usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_asterisk_siptrunk.pl --user AMI_USER_USERNAME --pass AMU_USER_PASSWORD --peer Omnivoice


4) Να βάλεις τα παρακάτω στο /etc/sudoers στον Asterisk σου:
Defaults:nrpe !requiretty

nrpe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_asterisk_peers
nrpe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_asterisk_siptrunk.pl
nrpe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/perl
nrpe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/perl5.16.3

Αν ο user που τρέχει το nrpe δεν είναι ο nrpe αλλά κάποιος άλλος, τον αλλάζεις και στο *Defaults:nrpe !requiretty* και στα *nrpe ALL=(ALL)*

Όλα αυτά εννοείται με chan_sip και όχι με chan_pjsip. Δεν έχω ψάξει καθόλου αν υπάρχει nagios plugin για pjsip trunks.

----------


## jimger

> Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ betamax, όπως και Omnivoice τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς διάφορα θέματα με betamax, όπως κακή ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και μη εμφάνιση του αριθμού που έχεις δηλώσει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης σε αυτούς που καλείς.
> 
> Σίγουρα οι τιμές σε betamax είναι χαμηλές, αλλά σε επαγγελματική χρήση παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η αξιοπιστία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι εδώ και λίγες μέρες, έχω βάλει τον Asterisk μου να κάνει register στον ελληνικό server της Omnivoice. Και εκεί μου εσκαγαν συχνά ειδοποιήσεις από το Nagios ότι έκανε register/unregister.
> ...


Fair, δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ για επαγγελματική χρήση. Αλλά για γονείς από εποχές 2005 ίσως και λίγο πριν που τους έχω βάλει πίσω από fritz, είναι jet

----------


## glf

> [Ενημέρωση]
> Τελικά βρήκα τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις για pjsip στο freepbx και είναι οι ίδιες που έχει αναρτήσει η modulus στην σελίδα της
> προσαρμόζοντας βέβαια τα αντίστοιχα πεδία με τις πληροφορίες για omnivoice.
> 
> Πλέον omnivoice με chan_pjsip σε freepbx


'Εχω στήσει asterisk18 με pjsip που είναι και το default.
Μπορείς να δώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις για Omnivoice ;  Για pjsip.

----------


## glf

Βάζω ένα σετ ρυθμίσεων για το pjsip.conf σε Omnivoice που δουλεύει και κρατάει και registered.
Αλλάξτε το ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ με το δικό σας username και τον ΚΩΔΙΚΟ σας.



```
[OmniVoice]
type = auth
auth_type = userpass
password = ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ
username = ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ

[OmniVoice]
type = endpoint
transport = simpletrans
context = from-OmniVoice
disallow = all
allow = alaw,g722
aors = OmniVoice
outbound_auth = OmniVoice
from_domain = sip.omnivoice.eu
contact_user = ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ
identify_by = auth_username

[OmniVoice]
type = identify
endpoint = OmniVoice
match = sip.omnivoice.eu
srv_lookups = true

[OmniVoice]
type = aor
contact = sip:ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ@sip.omnivoice.eu

[OmniVoice]
type = registration
transport = simpletrans
outbound_auth = OmniVoice
retry_interval = 60
fatal_retry_interval = 30
forbidden_retry_interval = 30
max_retries = 10
expiration = 3600
auth_rejection_permanent = no
line = yes
endpoint = OmniVoice
contact_user = ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ
server_uri = sip:ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ@sip.omnivoice.eu
client_uri = sip:ΕΞΑΨΗΦΙΟ@sip.omnivoice.eu

[simpletrans]
type = transport
protocol = udp
bind = 0.0.0.0
```

----------


## thourios

Προσπαθώ να κάνω κάποιες διεθνείς κλήσεις από 00800 και δεν τις βγάζει. Με την Yuboto το καταφέρνω αλλά τις χρεώνει. Οι κλήσεις λέει ο καλούμενος είναι δωρεάν. Είναι αριθμός του e-gov Αυστραλίας για πολίτες που βρίσκονται σε άλλες χώρες.
Από ΟΤΕ δεν μπορώ να πάρω γιατί έχω ολική φραγή η οποία δεν απενεργοποιείται από τον χρήστη αλλά πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα. Υπάρχει βέβαια κανονικός αριθμός ο οποίος έχει χρέωση αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αφού η χρέωση είναι όσο ένα αστικό. 
Από περιέργεια το ανέφερα

----------


## nvp55

Εδώ και ώρα όλα down!Ρε τι τραβάμε...

----------


## Giama

> Εδώ και ώρα όλα down!Ρε τι τραβάμε...


Κι εδώ down εδώ και καμιά ώρα, ίσως και παραπάνω...

----------


## elio_1

Το ίδιο κι εδώ...

----------


## Papados

Εχω σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι με τους συγκεκριμένους.
Δεν εχει νόημα και χαλάω την ηρεμία μου.

----------


## nvp55

Τώρα πάλι όλα κάτω.Εχει κανείς πρόβλημα;

----------


## elio_1

Δέν φαίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## nvp55

Άλλαξα τις πόρτες από 5061 και 5070 σε 5060 και στα 2 νούμερα και τώρα δουλεύουν. Κάτι προφανώς άλλαξε η omni και με μπλόκαρε στις παλιές πόρτες.

----------


## glf

Δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα σήμερα.

----------


## nvp55

Σε ποια πόρτα είσαι συνδεδεμένος;

----------


## glf

default  δηλαδή 5060.

το βλέπω και στον asterisk


```
>pjsip show endpoints

 Endpoint:  OmniVoice                                            Not in use    0 of inf
    OutAuth:  OmniVoice/xxxxxx
        Aor:  OmniVoice                                          0
      Contact:  OmniVoice/sip:xxxxxx@sip.omnivoice.eu       NonQual         nan
  Transport:  simpletrans               udp      0      0  0.0.0.0:5060
```

----------


## paiktaras

προσωπικά με την 5060 είχα θέμα και εδώ και κάτι μήνες μετην 5061 είμαι σχετικά οκ.
ΗΤ802 το μηχανήμα που εχω

----------


## nvp55

Σήμερα το 1 από τα 2 νούμερα δε συνδεόταν με τίποτα. Άλλαξα την πόρτα από 5060 σε 5061 και μέχρι ώρας μια χαρά. Τι φλασια με τις πόρτες...Το 1 νούμερο παίζει μια χαρά με την 5060.

----------


## thourios

Κάνω κάποιες κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό τώρα τελευταία αλλά στα «Στοιχεία Κλήσεων»  δεν βλέπω τις χρεώσεις Τι γίνεται;

----------


## deanoh7

> Κάνω κάποιες κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό τώρα τελευταία αλλά στα «Στοιχεία Κλήσεων» δεν βλέπω τις χρεώσεις Τι γίνεται;


Καλημέρα, γιατί δε τους κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο ώστε να σου πούνε τι γίνεται?  Λογικά πρέπει να ξέρουν.

----------


## thourios

Αυτό θα κάνω αλλά έλεγα μήπως κάποιοι γνωρίζουν κάτι σχετικό

----------


## vassilis3

Εχει πάιξει κανείς με IVR? προσπαθώ να βρω οδηγίες μιας και είμαι άσχετος με το αθλημα

----------


## thourios

Μπήκα να κάνω κάτι ρυθμίσεις στο site τους και τρόμαξα να μπω με τους κωδικούς και τα password που ζητούν με παλιές και νέες σελίδες..
παραμένω πελάτης τους πάντως. Τελικά μπήκα με παλιούς κωδικούς που μου απέστειλαν στο e-mail αλλά ήρθαν στα ανεπιθύμητα ακόμα και στο gmail.
Για hotmail το έχουμε ξεχάσει τελείως.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μπήκα να κάνω κάτι ρυθμίσεις στο site τους και τρόμαξα να μπω με τους κωδικούς και τα password που ζητούν με παλιές και νέες σελίδες..
> παραμένω πελάτης τους πάντως. Τελικά μπήκα με παλιούς κωδικούς που μου απέστειλαν στο e-mail αλλά ήρθαν στα ανεπιθύμητα ακόμα και στο gmail.
> Για hotmail το έχουμε ξεχάσει τελείως.


Θα έχει μπει στην blacklist της Microsoft η IP του mail server τους.

Και αν μπει κάποια ip στην λίστα της Microsoft την έβαψε ο κάτοχός της... Την βγάζουν πολύ δύσκολα.

----------


## geioannou

εχει κανεις σε freepbx trunk με PJSIP που να λειοτυργει;
παλαιοτερα το ειχα κανει, αλλα τωρα με την *Current Asterisk Version: 16.13.0* ενω ειναι register, δεν λειτουργει καθολου το inbound ουτε σε εξαψηφια, ουτε σε δεκαψηφιο !

----------


## glf

Εγώ το έχω με PJSIP σε Asterisk 18.

Στο pjsip.conf έχω



```
; =============== OmniVoice pjsip trunk
; Account:6digits-omni-username   Password:your-omni-pass   

[OmniVoice]
type = auth
auth_type = userpass
password = your-omni-pass
username = 6digits-omni-username

[OmniVoice]
type = endpoint
transport = simpletrans
context = from-OmniVoice
disallow = all
allow = alaw,g722
aors = OmniVoice
outbound_auth = OmniVoice
from_domain = sip.omnivoice.eu
contact_user = 6digits-omni-username
identify_by = auth_username

[OmniVoice]
type = identify
endpoint = OmniVoice
match = sip.omnivoice.eu
srv_lookups = true

[OmniVoice]
type = aor
contact = sip:6digits-omni-username@sip.omnivoice.eu

[OmniVoice]
type = registration
transport = simpletrans
outbound_auth = OmniVoice
retry_interval = 60
fatal_retry_interval = 30
forbidden_retry_interval = 30
max_retries = 10
expiration = 3600
auth_rejection_permanent = no
line = yes
endpoint = OmniVoice
contact_user = 6digits-omni-username
server_uri = sip:6digits-omni-username@sip.omnivoice.eu
client_uri = sip:6digits-omni-username@sip.omnivoice.eu
```

όπου 6digits-omni-username  είναι ο 6ψήφιος username  
και your-omni-pass o κωδικός σου

στο [OmniVoice]
type = endpoint
allow = alaw,g722

alaw,g722 συμπίπτουν με αυτά που έχω βάλει και στη σελίδα στην omnivoice

και παίζει μια χαρά απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## italianrulez

Καλησπερα,

Και εμενα δεν μου δουλευουν οι εισερχομενες οταν βαζω το config στο pjsip.conf σβηνεται σε καθε restart. Θα μπορουσες να δωσεις καποιες παραπανω πληροφοριες? Σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

